# Here I go, first salt water aquarium



## PaulF757

Hello to all,

I'm not sure where to begin so here it goes. I have no experience with SWA, I had a fresh water for a few years during my teens and truly enjoyed the hobby. For many years now i've wanted to start a SWA but "stuff" has always gotten in the way, mainly costly home renovations. I know that it requires knowledge, patience and most of all doing it right the first time and not cutting corners, so i wanted to wait until i was ready. So i recently completed my scuba diver certification, dove in some beautiful reefs and now i want one in my home. My two kids also have been bugging me for some time now to get an aquarium. I took them to Big Als the other day and they didn't want to come home, so in a way i want this for my kids also. 

This project is going to take some time, honestly my goal is to have a tank up and running by June or so with fish and maybe a few corals. Ive been reading allot of online info, checking videos and forums such as these and i have the basics down but will continue to educate myself as i progress along. I'm a very handy person as I used to be a general contractor for many years and I now only do Finish Carpentry and customs cabinets.

Here's the plan: 120 gallon aquarium(48x24x24) open to other options, in two possible locations. I'll post some pics of the two spots and hopefully i can get some advice from some of you as to the pros and cons of either. 

First Location (1st pic): Aquarium in the wall look. On the other side to the wall is my laundry room and furnace room. When i framed the wall I had this in mind already and it would be easy just to cut out the drywall, move one electrical plug and trim the aquarium. Now the laundry is a fairly large, its about 8'x14' so i don't think i would have problems housing the aquarium in there.

Second location: Where that temporary book shelf is. This is where i prefer to put it, it was actually framed for an aquarium (not 120G). At the time i knew nothing about SWA so I'll have to modify the framing and build a custom cabinet for it. It would be the centre piece of the basement. The floor is raised about and 1.5" or so from the concrete floor, and there is an electrical outlet there wired directly to one 15A breaker at the panel. Now here's where i need your expertise; i can house my sump refugium under the tank or i was thinking of putting it in the laundry room and running the plumbing under the floor to the aquarium. Is this a wise idea? It would be about 10' of pipe from sump to tank.

First purchase the tank. Seen a few recommends on here and i'll be looking for some quotes soon. I'm actually just in the process of installing cabinets in the laundry room and the aquarium will be my next project. I would like the tank to be visible on both sides and have the overflow on the side. Now do you think a 48x24x24 would look good there or should i go for something longer and narrow like 60x18x16 ish?

I'm open to suggestions, hence why i'm on here. Looking forward to doing this, with you guys along for the journey. I do not want to cut any corners, so i'm willing to take my time to ensure i have the proper equipment and do everything correctly. I would like to make this as maintenance free as possible. Sorry for the long rant and thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## PaulF757

*Option 3*

First pic: Is the natural light from the entrance door an issue for that location?

Second pic: This is option 3. I was planning on putting a mini bar and some cabinetry there for storage. I have plumbing there for a sink. I was thinking of maybe putting the tank in the right corner, giving me counter space for the sink.

Opinions?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## 12273

Diffused light in the first spot shouldn't be a prob. Some people out there tanks right in front of a window. I wouldn't do it for temp swings and sun. 

I would suggest a place that leaves the most room to access the tank, hide equipment and possibly have a room with sump and all power bars etc... The room could also have you RO/DI system also. Making it all in one. Easy to work around and contains messes and spills into one room. 

Water changes will be a breeze with a sump in another room. As will walking around it and working on it. You could also put a light and place mangrove and cheato in the sump to uptake extra nutrients. 

These are some of my plans for the future as well when I do the basement 

Try and keep equipment as clutter free and easy to view, clean and if it's in another room you can even put that blue styrofoam insulator to keep temps stable an to provide a silent room. These things get noisy. My little Red Sea max sound like a mini jet. Air sucking, pumps etc... 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Kweli

Fun stages for you! I cant really give you the pro's and cons, but I can tell you some of the lessons learned AND some of the stuff i'll be doing with my next tank (for my next house)

I personally like a shallow tank. right now i have a 20" deep tank and working with stuff at the bottom of the tank requires me to put my whole arm into the tank. Ideally I will be getting a 18 or 16 deep tank. 

2.... I would like my sump to be near a water source.  Ideally I want my RODI unit right next to my tank doing some auto-top off on its own. I would also like to have some type of sink near the sump to do easy and quick water changes


----------



## 12273

+1 on the shallow. My next tank will be 18" deep. 

72x36x18 would be amazing!!!  


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## aln

Ooo another one to the dark side! Lol but you'll love it here. Saltwater is soo interesting I have myself a nano tank and love it so much :>


----------



## 12273

I just did some math LOL. 

Doing weekly water changes on a 120 gallon is approximately 1700 2L Pepsi bottles a year!!!! That's a lot of water!!!! 

At a rejection ratio of about 3-4 gallons of waste to 1 good gallon. Which means the 3400 litres Of water will have about 3 times that going down th drain. Something to ponder and maybe utilize the waste water for plants and your grass. Since you're handy . 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## PaulF757

That is allot of water. 

Thanks for all the info and advice so far. The noise issue is a big concern for me because i spend most of my time in the basement. The in the wall look would be the most convenient for everything. I have lots of space in the laundry, it's close to the sink and i can reduce the sound as well. Now option 3 would also be convenient, Ill have all the above features there except the noise issue.

Now the tank would look best in location 2. Can i run the sump in the laundry with all the equipment required? Like i said above i would have to run about 10 feet of pipe to the aquarium under my floor. My concern there is water loosing allot of temperature in that run especially being close to the concrete floor. I could always put the heaters in the tank.

I'll have to give it some more thought.


----------



## Kweli

Yikes, if your going to start calculating the wasted resources, or money you will not start this hobby. If you calculate everything, including electricity to run pumps 24/7 and lights, you will change hobbies pretty quickly. And I didnt even mention the cost of fish or corals.

There are alot of people that have tanks that feed water down to a lower floor to their sump.... I dont have knowledge but I know its out there, just search the google box. 

Theres also something called the Herbie Overflow system that makes it a silent operation (at least the water falling part)

I remember people feeding the waste water to another system that they use to water their plants and wash their clothes.... Again, google box


----------



## gtareef

Hey Paul, welcome to gtaaquaria. 

It is up to you where you want to put the tank. The in-wall style is nice and easier to maintain because you can put all of your equipment, refugium and water containers etc. in the laundry room. Also, there will be less light spillage and distraction around the aquarium.


The second location is also nice because you can view 2 or 3 sides of the tank. If this is your preferred choice then I would recommend making the tank 30” wide vs 24”. Because you will need about 5” of clearance around the tank for maintenance and corals, and you will have about 20” of available space to do your rockscape/aquascaping. If 30” is not possible then go with 24”, don’t do 18”.

I do like the refugium in the laundry room. Please see all the pros mentioned by aquaman1.


If you are going with bean animal style overflow then you might need 3 x 1.5” pipes or 2 pipes for drain and 2 x 1” for return. Total of 4 or 5 pipes at 10’ each to the laundry room, does that sound like a lot of piping to you? If that sounds like too much work then install the refugium under the tank. 

As for maintenance, install two 1” pipes from the tank to the laundry room. One for drain and the other for water change or skip the pipes and use python hose to do your water changes.

Those are just some ideas for you to think about.

Thang


----------



## 12273

Doing the math can be scary but had to be somewhat considered. You wouldn't buy a car you think you may not be able to afford or maintain. Maybe some or a lot of you are rich. I'm doing ok... But I do work for a living so... LOL. 

As for the 10'. I wouldn't see a problem at all. People have sumps in there basement with a head of 10'. You'd be basically going 10' horizontal than up maybe 5'. You may need a stronger pump. Like what wS mentioned the google box is a great place to start. I'm thinking avoiding 90 degree elbows would be best. To have the maximum flow possible. 

If you google "reef tank sump in other room" tones of stuff comes up. 






Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Kweli

gtareef said:


> As for maintenance, install two 1" pipes from the tank to the laundry room. One for drain and the other for water change or skip the pipes and use python hose to do your water changes.
> 
> Thang


I always wondered about that style of water changes... your strictly replacing water and nothing else. Do they ever siphon out some of the rock or algae? I always 'vacuum' my rocks to get rid of pesky algae or some built up ditrius that the snails never want to eat


----------



## 12273

^^^. I was thinking that too. Maybe using python than replacing water with that style. 

I'm assuming a good clean up crew and good feeding practice would limit the need to siphon and maybe be it only needs once a month. WTH do I know??? LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## sig

I would not make a tank in the basement, until your family spend all the time there. Put tank in the living room and sump some were in the laundry

the best and most convenience and less noisy way is to make sump close to the water sourse and far from the poeple
The price difference will be around $200.

it can be done in more civilized way than you see here , but idea worked perfectly, especially with water changes

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Picture001-1.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Picture001-5.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtareef

Few years ago i would clean the sand bed with every water change. But now I only remove water.

And Sig has a very good point. Install the tank where you think you will spend most of your time.


----------



## Kweli

Yes. Tank with most visibility is a given. Sig, is that your sump room? Impressive

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

Kweli said:


> Yes. Tank with most visibility is a given. Sig, is that your sump room? Impressive
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


it was 4 months ago 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

aquaman1 said:


> ^^^. I was thinking that too. Maybe using python than replacing water with that style.
> 
> I'm assuming a good clean up crew and good feeding practice would limit the need to siphon and maybe be it only needs once a month. WTH do I know??? LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


it would beneficial to vacuum monthly, if you do not have deep sand bad

you should never disturb deep sand bad

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

*Advice*

Thank you all for all the good points. We use our basement all the time, especially me and the kids. Those pics don't do it justice but it's my little man cave. I have a walkout basement, and a large backyard looking into a ravine. I installed a massive window to enjoy the view when I'm just chillin so that tank will be right at home there. Now as for running the pipes it would be easy. I've just thought of another way of running the pipes to the aquarium in location 2. In the pic you'll see the bulkhead for my cold air return. I can run it along side of it as I have it exposed open in the laundry room and this way I won't have temp issues in the winter.

I'm leaning towards location 2 with sump in the laundry room. I'll measure that area to see what tank should fit there and post it soon. I'm just finishing up my laundry cabinets right now. I also got some books from library so I'll be reading those.

I'm at Keele and Wilson, if anybody wants to come over and offer suggestions you're more than welcome, free beer of course and I would like to check out some of your tanks too.

Thanks again.


----------



## sig

good advices and i will suggest more - you do not need to run any pipes for the water changes, if your sump will be in the laundry.

I never changed water by draining it from the tank. Just build the sump in the way that pump will be never get dry and system will allow you to take 10G (it was my case) from the sump without shutting the system.

I was able to do it and water level in the tank never dropped even a 1/4. despite 10g were taken from the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

*Sump*

Sig thanks for that. I saw a video with a set up like that and that's the way I'm going. Way easier that way and less work.


----------



## PaulF757

*Con't*

Ok so the opening on where I want the tank to ideally go is 66x40x16. Now as for the height and depth I can reframe to make larger. For a 120g tank with that opening what do you guys recommend?

I would also like to start shopping for equipment and would like your opinions and recommendations. I have a US address so I can take advantage of buying in the states and save on shipping and taxes.

Here's the list, please add what's needed, I want to prioritize keeping it as quit as possible and willing to pay more for better quality.

Tank:
Pumps:
Ato:
Skimmer:
Controller: I like the apex
Heaters:
Powerheads:
Reactors:
Lights:
Other:

Now when it comes to noise, is most of it coming from the sump?

Thanks.


----------



## 12273

Places to look are 

Bulk reef supplies. US
GTA aquaria. ON
Pets and ponds ON
Reef supplies (go reef the same) QC
JL aquatic (BC)

I can't comment on lighting, pumps etc... 

I don't have setup like yours and I would not be doing you any favors. 

Shop around and chances are if it's expensive it is good LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Kweli

You missed all the black friday sales!!

Bulk Reef Supply is one that I always like. If you have a US address then your all set. JLAquatics is a canadian retailer that sells at decent prices, although not many sales.

You will have to do some calculations before you figure out what type of return pumps you need. You need to match the flow leaving your tank with the flow coming in.

Noise can come from many things. If you go with a proper overflow then that should be minimal. Then you have all of your pumps (ideally one from your sump back to your display tank), your skimmer, your powerheads in the tank, and potentially your lighting system that typically has PC fans.

Do some research on powerheads, theres many options, and some that synchronize to re-create waves and swells in your tank. Vortech is the mercedes of powerheads. I have one, and love it. I would imagine two good powerheads would work well for you.

Lighting is a tricky topic because everyone has their favourites. I've had great success with evergrow LED's, do a google search and you will find a canadian supplier with 3 year warranty.

You seem to have most things covered. Temp monitor, water testing kits..

Live rock will also be a big seller. I wish i spent more time figuring out my liverock before getting it. Check out this video for some cool inspiration


----------



## sig

any tank should be at least 24" deep (front to end) to make landscaping and future maintenance easier. Probably 48x24x24

it depends also on the money you are ready to spend, After having tank without ugly black trim, wife does not want any future tanks to have this trim.
By having now rimless, I would say that I will never get rimless tank again. water splashes make me crazy.

all noise cumming from the sump, until fans on your light are noisy or from powerheads

from the last year J&L aquatics had the best saving on hardware during Boxing day
you can get very nice tanks with eurobrace. something like this





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

Black backing is dependant on tank location. If its against a wall then I think its best to hide cables and plumbing. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel_Wind

I would add that I have geared up almost two complete reef tank setups over the past two and a half months.

I used the ads posted here, Kijiji, & Canreef to find my used gear. AquariumPros.ca may be worthwhile too. I got most of my new gear from Bulk Reef Supply in the U.S. with some items from Amazon.ca and BulkReefSupplies.ca.. Dry rock I got from fijireefrock.com, the price and quality of that rock was excellent. (BRS dry rock cannot be shipped to Canada. fijireefrock is the same rock, but is shipped from within Canada in Calgary, so there are no problems from ordering there for Pukani dry rock.

BRS' shipping costs to Canada are not that high, but usually Jl Aquatics or BulkReefSupplies.ca will have it slightly cheaper after shipping is taken into account. It does depend though and you will find some new gear cheaper at BRS even after shipping. Some of BRS' in house items are of very high quality and are not available elsewhere. Do a lot of window shopping online and you will be well served. Pay attention to Boxing Day sales closely and be ready to jump on them, too. I jumped on Black Friday sales and saved a lot.

Price it out carefully. My experience was that after watching and reading carefully the used ads on the above noted sites for 4-6 weeks every day, you will develop a very good eye for what is a good deal and what is not. Consider it all as a valuable part of your Reef education.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## PaulF757

*Shopping list*

Here's my short list so far. It's not final, so I'm open to suggestions:

Skimmer: super reef octopus 3000sss, or aqua c ecv 240
Lights: ecotech radion xr30w x2, I'll buy a third later
Controller: Apex
RO/DI: BRS drinking water 5 stage
Heater: two Eheim jager 100w
JBJ Ato

Who do you guys recommend for a tank builder. I've heard good things about Miracle Aquariums.


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Here's my short list so far. It's not final, so I'm open to suggestions:
> 
> Skimmer: super reef octopus 3000sss, or aqua c ecv 240
> Lights: ecotech radion xr30w x2, I'll buy a third later
> Controller: Apex
> RO/DI: BRS drinking water 5 stage
> Heater: two Eheim jager 100w
> JBJ Ato
> 
> Who do you guys recommend for a tank builder. I've heard good things about Miracle Aquariums.


I have also heard good things about them, though I have no direct experience.

As two other options, I would point out:

Aqua Inspiration, who do excellent work, especially with Starfire glass. I have one of their 33g cube tanks. It's a flawless tank. I was impressed with it.

There is also GTAA's "J T Custom Acrylics", if you wanted to go with an Acrylic tank.

I think on the heaters you would be better served by going with 2 x 100w Cobalt Neo-therms. No heater is perfect, but they have the best reputation in terms of not breaking and frying your tank -- or electrocuting you. They are more expensive though, no argument about that. They are also very slim and low profile and will not take up much room in your sump.


----------



## gtareef

PaulF757 said:


> Here's my short list so far. It's not final, so I'm open to suggestions:
> 
> Skimmer: super reef octopus 3000sss, or aqua c ecv 240
> Lights: ecotech radion xr30w x2, I'll buy a third later
> Controller: Apex
> RO/DI: BRS drinking water 5 stage
> Heater: two Eheim jager 100w
> JBJ Ato
> 
> Who do you guys recommend for a tank builder. I've heard good things about Miracle Aquariums.


I wouldn't go with reef octopus because of cheap parts. If you have the money go with vertex cone or bubble king supermarine.

As for LED, I used to have it and could never get the yellow colour on sps. I think T5 and LED is your best combination from my experience.

Apex controller is an excellent choice. I have it and love it. Apex WMX works great with MP40/MP60.

You might want to look at Typhoon III Extreme and compare it with BRS.


----------



## Steel_Wind

gtareef said:


> I wouldn't go with reef octopus because of cheap parts. If you have the money go with vertex cone or bubble king supermarine.


The Reef Octopus skimmer he suggested is an $800+ skimmer. I think he has the money 

I have two Vertex Skimmers and I cannot complain, but there is no argument that Reef Octopus skimmers are the most consistently recommended on Reef Central.

If the users of the largest Reef website on the Internet are so enamored with a product line, I think it is fair to say that a very large number of people do not share your opinion on the quality of Reef Octopus' skimmers.


----------



## sig

Reef Octopus much superior over the Vertex. I compare Octopus with the Blaster Pump and Vertex In Series. What Octopus was producing in a 2 days, Vertex would make in a week and not so brown , but Blaster pump cost 3 times more than a Vertex pump.

Gtareef is correct about crappy parts - My Octopus got internal Hairline Cracks on the whole body after few months. Cover of the pump also has a problem. Very small overtighten of the holding bolts and it cracks.

but here is the whole point why myself and people on RC likes these skimmers - the best customer service which I experienced in my 17 years in Canada.

These skimmers are owned by www.CoralVue.com and the guys from the company are always on RC. Contact them and you get replay next day and you feel that guys are really want to help.( Jeremy was the best, now went to the lighting I think)

I got cracks in the body of the skimmer - and despite it was my fault ( later) I had new body free in 2 weeks shipped.

I cracked the cover of the pump - and despite it was my fault ( later) I had new cover, bolts, etc free in 2 weeks shipped.

but I will not go with Octopus today, especially if it will go in the living room and here is the why:
-output of the Super Reef Octopus could not be under the water (talking about mine Super Reef 2000). That's why the body cracked from extensive pressure (they said). Output above water creates noisy and splashes, which I reduced by attaching bag to it.
- Very sensitive to the water level changes ( could be fixed by proper sump design)
- Very sensitive to the chemistry. Adding putty to the tank made skimmer crazy for a week

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtareef

Yes, recommended by many.

My friend has the 3000 model and its constantly overflowing and hard to control, also the plastic piece to the pump broke after six months of usage.

I know it is double or triple the price to go with other skimmers but worth it imo.

BK can be a PITA when things breaks.


----------



## gtareef

Lol just saw Sig's post after submitting.

I have been told they have great customer service. And i love their water blaster pumps.


----------



## sig

gtareef said:


> Lol just saw Sig's post after submitting.
> 
> I have been told they have great customer service. And i love their water blaster pumps.


Alex had 3000 and sold it. got sick and tiered to play with it.

and they do have problems with cracking, but it is not real problem since they replace it

here is some BS about chemicals use 
http://www.coralvue.com/support/693667-Acrylic-crazing-or-cracking

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtareef

Steel_Wind said:


> The Reef Octopus skimmer he suggested is an $800+ skimmer. I think he has the money
> 
> I have two Vertex Skimmers and I cannot complain, but there is no argument that Reef Octopus skimmers are the most consistently recommended on Reef Central.
> 
> If the users of the largest Reef website on the Internet are so enamored with a product line, I think it is fair to say that a very large number of people do not share your opinion on the quality of Reef Octopus' skimmers.


That's true. But I based my comments on my own personal experience. I almost went with the reef octopus but after seeing it in action at Alex's house I decided on bubble king. Now, is BK worth the money? Maybe not, but I ran it on 225g and now 270g with 100g sump without issues and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## sig

gtareef; 270g with 100g sump .[/QUOTE said:


> is it mandatory to tease me everyday
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtareef

sig said:


> is it mandatory to tease me everyday


LOL. You probably already order something bigger. Can't wait to see your setup.


----------



## PaulF757

*skimmer*

Thanks for all the info and advice. Ok so Reef Octopus is out, what else are my options?

I'm also looking for pumps. I'm going to need to pump the 200g aquarium and return the water about 10' from the sump to tank.

Thanks


----------



## PaulF757

*Check this list out*

Any goodies here you guys like? Below is a guy selling a bunch of stuff. I copied the add below.

1) odyysea power compact 48" 24"x4...65watt x 4+ 260 total watts. fixture currently has 2x 24" blue actenic. and 1x 6700k 36" bulbs. ( i just have 3 hooked up) fixture does have moon lights. only 1 out of 4 works. clear plastic is cracked. it has 3 on-off switches. one for LEDs, one for each bank of bulbs. will let it go as it sits for $80

2)***SOLD**GLO 54 watts x2, t5 HO 48" light fixture, manufactured by hagen . dual bulb fixture. used for 2 months. used on freshwater ( no salt creep etc) fixture retails for $159.. yours for $65***SOLD***

3) ***SOLD***2x brand new 6700k 48" t5HO bulbs. retail around $25/ea yours for $15 each***SOLD***
1x brand new blue actenic 48" t5HO bulb. retail $25. yours for 15
1x used (2 months) blue actenic 48" t5HO bulb yours for $5
1x used (2 months) 12,000k 48" t5HO bulb yours for $5
***SOLD***1x used (2 months) 6700k 48" t5HO bulb yours for $5***SOLD***

4) Eheim jager 300 watt heater used 2 months. retails for $30 yours for $15

5) Eheim jager 200 watt heater, brand new. retails for $25 yours for $15

6) 2x brand new 24"x 10" aqueon glass tops. retails for around $15/ea your for $10/ea

7)***SOLD*** 48"x 10" black plastic hood with t8 fluorescent fixture. with slightly used 6700k T8 bulb ( 2 weeks) will come with an GE ecolux bulb as well, not sure the kalvin rating used for 2 months.
brand new the top retails for $80. without bulb. will let it go for $30 ***SOLD***

8) medium mag float glass cleaner. will clean up to a 125 gal. tank or glass that is <3/8" thick. will come with one glass scrubber, and one acrylic scrubber. so in total 3 pieces. $20

9)Eheim jager auto feeder,used maybe 6 times retails for $54. yours for $20

10)hydor 300 watt in- line heater. used 2 months. retails for $50 yours for $20

11) battery powered air pump to transport fish . retails for around $16( plus batteries). yours with air line and stone, good batteries. for $7

12) coralife turbo twist 9 watt uv sterilizer. used for 3 months before bulb went out. retails for around $110 new. will need new bulb. yours for $35

13) hydor korila model 2250.2250 gph circulated. power head. missing outside magnet. works great, just needs some type of magnet, can be found at harbor freight for a couple bucks. retails for around $85-$90. yours for 15$

14) pondmaste submersable pump. 950 GPH. almost brand new, could be used for return pump etc.retail around $85 fours for $40

15) coralife 36"x2 T5 HO wprks fine, has a bit a salt creep as it was used as a refugium light for a big tank. retails around $75, with out bulbs. yours for $25 with 1x 36 watt blue actenic, and 1x 36 watt. 12000k


----------



## fesso clown

I am very happy with my Avast Marine works CS1 Skimmer. I had to build it myself but it was very easy. Because it comes as a kit it's 1/3 of the price it should be. It is a recirculating skimmer, that means that it is unaffected by water level. 
It comes with a Sicce PSK1000 pump which not as good as a Bubble Blaster is a very fine pump. It is rated up to 200 Gallons. I am running it on 80. Very happy!

http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/youbuilt/CS1-Cone-Skimmer-Kit










Avast make a dandy ATO as well.


----------



## PaulF757

*updated list*

So based on recommendations and more research i'm updating my shopping list to this:

Skimmer: aqua c ecv 240 or (still looking for more options)
Lights: ecotech radion xr30w x2, I'll buy a third later maybe a T5
Controller: Apex
RO/DI: BRS drinking water 5 stage or Typhoon III Extreme
Heater: 2 x 100w Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm Submersible Heater. I found one on Ebay for $45 looks like a good deal????
ATO: Tunze Osmolator Universal 3155


----------



## PaulF757

*Cabinets and tank*

Finally got all these cut. Have a busy week of assembling and installing cabinets for the laundry room to make space for the aquarium gear.

I'm heading. Up to miracles next week to look at tanks and if they don't have one that suits me then I'll order custom.

Based on the pic below where should my overflow go? I'm Thinking on the right side of the tank. When I panel the tank I will place a trim piece over that side hiding most of it. The left side will be the most visible of the two based on the seating arrangement of the furniture. Also how many holes do I drill? Can I put two returns on that side also? The tank will be at least 24" deep, most likely 30".

Made my first equipment purchase from one of the members Skurj. Bought the tunze ATO.


----------



## PaulF757

Oops forgot the other pic.


----------



## PaulF757

*Heaters*

Will two 100w heaters do for a 120g tank? They will be going in the sump.


----------



## 12273

I would think so. It's gonna be heating your sump right? 

With the pumps, lights and power heads the heater prob won't even turn on


----------



## Kweli

Where is your sump going? Behind that wall, or under the stand?

I just have one helpful nudge... 

Consider the height of your tank. 30" would be pretty high. Measure the 30" mark over your stand and see if you can touch the bottom corners of your tank. I find the hobby more rewarding when I don't have to take out a step ladder and snorkel gear to move a coral...
I have long arms (6'4) and a 20" tank has me stretching.


----------



## PaulF757

The tank will be 60" long, 24-30" wide and 16-18" high.


----------



## Kweli

Very nice dimension choice!


----------



## PaulF757

*Sump drainage*

So my intention was to run the return and sum drain pipes beside my ceiling bulkheads. Now all info I've read uses gravity for drainage, in my scenario can I use a pump?


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> So my intention was to run the return and sum drain pipes beside my ceiling bulkheads. Now all info I've read uses gravity for drainage, in my scenario can I use a pump?




pump broke and complete sump volume will go to the tank, until you will install expensive devices which will shut return also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

You want your sump to be above your display tank? That could pose some interesting challenges.


----------



## PaulF757

We'll I'm trying to house my sump in the laundry room which is 8' or so from where I want to display the tank. The only way to hide the pipes as you see in the pic above is to run them above in the ceiling or under the floor(it's a raised floor), but then I have to get it up to the sump. I'll draw a pic and post it tomorrow. 
I will be installing the Apex controller. 
I may have to put tank in a different location. Or move sump under tank.


----------



## DamFish

PaulF757 said:


> We'll I'm trying to house my sump in the laundry room which is 8' or so from where I want to display the tank. The only way to hide the pipes as you see in the pic above is to run them above in the ceiling or under the floor(it's a raised floor), but then I have to get it up to the sump. I'll draw a pic and post it tomorrow.
> I will be installing the Apex controller.
> I may have to put tank in a different location. Or move sump under tank.


I think, if you put the sump on the floor in the laundry room so it is lower than the display tank and run the pipes under the floor it should work. You will be pumping up to the tank and gravity will return the water. You will have a challenge if you ever have to work on those lines as they will always have water in the line.
You can't go through the ceiling as you would have to pump both ways and that would be impossible to balance.
Also suggest a Bean animal so you have backup drains


----------



## PaulF757

DamFish said:


> I think, if you put the sump on the floor in the laundry room so it is lower than the display tank and run the pipes under the floor it should work. You will be pumping up to the tank and gravity will return the water. You will have a challenge if you ever have to work on those lines as they will always have water in the line.
> You can't go through the ceiling as you would have to pump both ways and that would be impossible to balance.
> Also suggest a Bean animal so you have backup drains


I was looking at different options and I was leaning towards the BeanAnimal setup, I really like the idea of having and emergency, but i'll only really know for sure when i try to run the pipes under the floor.

I got two weeks of vacation at the end of January so thats when the build will start i hope. The wife kind of threw a wrench into the plans and she now wants to go away for a week on vacation, so we'll see, like the hobby demands, patience, patience, patience.

Thanks for at the input guys, really appreciate it and keep it coming. If anyone knows of anyone selling stuff or even fish let me know.

Time to go assemble all those cabinets.


----------



## Kweli

Check out
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/

He is near the Toronto Zoo... Its a basement setup but the scale can rival some stores. All tank raised fish kept very healthy and virus free


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for at the input guys, really appreciate it and keep it coming. If anyone knows of anyone selling stuff or even fish let me know.


I wouldn't be in any rush to buy anything that is alive. You are a long way away from that.

But when it comes to hardware, were I you (and turns out, I am in a similar position), I would ensure that you have room on your Visa card for Boxing Day. There should be sales online on that day which will be selling hardware you will be certain to need and are unlikely to pick up used -- or at least not used at a great price -- that will not happen again in between now and when you plan to get your tank up and running.

Looking at what you have said you are gong to use, your LED lights, Neptune Apex controller, Vortech MP40 WES are all things you should get on sale on Boxing Day. Dry Rock is something you can add to that list as well. (fijireefrock.com)

You might grab some salt and other gadgety stuff that day as well while in a LFS, but the bit ticket items online are where you will save some real dough.

By the way, I am a little further along in my build plans than you are, but I expect to be buying many of those same things online on Boxing Day as well. On this matter, I'll be taking my own advice, too.


----------



## Mikeylikes

is there any specific LFS I should be targeting for Boxing Day ?!!!!!

I'm in the same position of purchasing all NEW stuff or used for that matter for a 150 Gallon tank I have yet to purchase and set up.

- Apex Controller
- Reef Octopus or Vertex Skimmer 
- LED - thinking of SOl's or Kessil ??

etc etc


----------



## 12273

Check out big als for the tank.

Check out reef supplies or bulk reef supply for Boxing Day sales on the other stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli

Mikeylikes said:


> is there any specific LFS I should be targeting for Boxing Day ?!!!!!
> 
> I'm in the same position of purchasing all NEW stuff or used for that matter for a 150 Gallon tank I have yet to purchase and set up.
> 
> - Apex Controller
> - Reef Octopus or Vertex Skimmer
> - LED - thinking of SOl's or Kessil ??
> 
> etc etc


Hey Mikey, check the beginning of this thread, we mention many many online stores for you to keep an eye on.  Check them all on boxing day/week


----------



## sig

Mikeylikes said:


> is there any specific LFS I should be targeting for Boxing Day ?!!!!!
> 
> I'm in the same position of purchasing all NEW stuff or used for that matter for a 150 Gallon tank I have yet to purchase and set up.
> 
> - Apex Controller
> - Reef Octopus or Vertex Skimmer
> - LED - thinking of SOl's or Kessil ??
> 
> etc etc


contact Miracles aquarium and ask for customs tanks which were not purchased by some reasons, but they do not have any sales events

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> I wouldn't be in any rush to buy anything that is alive. You are a long way away from that.
> 
> But when it comes to hardware, were I you (and turns out, I am in a similar position), I would ensure that you have room on your Visa card for Boxing Day. There should be sales online on that day which will be selling hardware you will be certain to need and are unlikely to pick up used -- or at least not used at a great price -- that will not happen again in between now and when you plan to get your tank up and running.
> 
> Looking at what you have said you are gong to use, your LED lights, Neptune Apex controller, Vortech MP40 WES are all things you should get on sale on Boxing Day. Dry Rock is something you can add to that list as well. (fijireefrock.com)
> 
> You might grab some salt and other gadgety stuff that day as well while in a LFS, but the bit ticket items online are where you will save some real dough.
> 
> By the way, I am a little further along in my build plans than you are, but I expect to be buying many of those same things online on Boxing Day as well. On this matter, I'll be taking my own advice, too.


Pass some of the deals along when u find them.


----------



## PaulF757

Kweli said:


> Hey Mikey, check the beginning of this thread, we mention many many online stores for you to keep an eye on. Check them all on boxing day/week


Mike, I'm gonna go visit miracles soon, any particular size your looking for? I can ask. I could always call but I like seeing things with my own eyes.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Paul: am considering 48x24x24 or 60x24x24 .. External overflow with 1.5" out and 1" returns ideally

Quick question for all. Why a black background vs a blue one? Most tanks I see are black but when I go to LFS most are blue ?


----------



## Kweli

Something I started to read about was coast-to-coast overflows... Provides maximum surface skimming... An idea to play with:


----------



## Mikeylikes

seems like overkill but definitely interesting idea. Other than the obvious, what other benefits is there to having such an wide overflow ?


----------



## fesso clown

External coast to coast is KING. If you are going custom that is indeed the way to go. The benefits are the obvious ones: Maximum surface skimming and no overflow footprint inside the tank. 
If considering an external overflow you may as well go coast to coast, it won't cost much more and it surface skims like a champ!


----------



## Kweli

Overkill? No such thing in this hobby... Unless your talking about water pressure hitting a coral.

Coast to coast
1) Doesnt take internal space in your tank
2) Gives you 3-4 inches in the back of your tank (which would have been there anyway) to run your pipes and attach your vortech pumps
3) full tank surface gets pushed into the back for maximum skimmage of surface


----------



## sig

Kweli said:


> Overkill? No such thing in this hobby... Unless your talking about water pressure hitting a coral.
> 
> Coast to coast
> 1) Doesnt take internal space in your tank
> 2) Gives you 3-4 inches in the back of your tank (which would have been there anyway) to run your pipes and attach your vortech pumps
> 3) full tank surface gets pushed into the back for maximum skimmage of surface


that's correct until you see the price 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gtareef

I installed external coast to coast for both 225g and 270g and love it.

There are two 1" returns on the back panel of 225g, but on the 270g I decided not to drill the returns but instead installed 2 seaswirl over the tank. Much better flow imo.


----------



## Kweli

sig said:


> that's correct until you see the price


So far he hasnt mentioned a budget... and from the looks of it.. theres no limiting factors = )


----------



## PaulF757

Kweli said:


> Something I started to read about was coast-to-coast overflows... Provides maximum surface skimming... An idea to play with:


My tank will be visible from both sides so i don't think this is an option for me unless i can put it on the side where my overflow was going anyway, very good idea though, I like it.


----------



## PaulF757

*Pumps*

Tunze or Mag?

When a pump states max head of 12 ft for example is that the max vertical distance or max vertical plus Horizontal?

I hear the Tunze are really quite, variable flow and compact design that run cool.


----------



## fesso clown

Head height means vertical. I like Eheim pumps.... very quiet and reliable.

You can do an external C2C on a peninsula tank no problem:


----------



## explor3r

PaulF757 said:


> The tank will be 60" long, 24-30" wide and 16-18" high.


Paul welcome to the salty side you are about to have the best ride of your life.
Your dimensions are great the only thing I can tell you and anyone in the hobby would is that GO AS BIG AS YOU CAN!!!!for sure you will upgrade and that would be like saving money from the start point.
60x30x20 would be my personal suggestion and one way to help you decide of what you want is that you can go to different places Im sure many in the forum would invite you to see their tanks so u have a visual idea, personally you are invited to come and see my display tank...72x30x22
BTW I had bad experience with Reef Octopus skimmer, I never sold it but Im going to use it in another system Im working on but I HATE IT.
I swear by Vextex skimmers and pumps they work forever, silent and great price for their products, that would be my suggestion..ohh BK SKIMMER OF COURSE TOO.
Good luck with your build and Im sure you will get all the help u want here on GTTA. 
Alex


----------



## PaulF757

explor3r said:


> Paul welcome to the salty side you are about to have the best ride of your life.
> Your dimensions are great the only thing I can tell you and anyone in the hobby would is that GO AS BIG AS YOU CAN!!!!for sure you will upgrade and that would be like saving money from the start point.
> 60x30x20 would be my personal suggestion and one way to help you decide of what you want is that you can go to different places Im sure many in the forum would invite you to see their tanks so u have a visual idea, personally you are invited to come and see my display tank...72x30x22
> BTW I had bad experience with Reef Octopus skimmer, I never sold it but Im going to use it in another system Im working on but I HATE IT.
> I swear by Vextex skimmers and pumps they work forever, silent and great price for their products, that would be my suggestion..ohh BK SKIMMER OF COURSE TOO.
> Good luck with your build and Im sure you will get all the help u want here on GTTA.
> Alex


Thanks Alex,

I would love to come by and take a look at your tank. Send me a PM and well get together in the new year. If anyone has a 60x30x20 tank or similar that i can look at let me know.

As for the protein skimmer the RO is out of the question as I've heard and read too many issues with it. I'll look into your recommendation and also for the pumps. Anyone heard bad things about the Aqua ECV 240?

If i go with a 30" wide tank, can i run the BeanAnimal and two returns on the same side? Im thinking i have enough room for all the plumbing.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks Alex,
> 
> I would love to come by and take a look at your tank. Send me a PM and well get together in the new year. If anyone has a 60x30x20 tank or similar that i can look at let me know.
> 
> As for the protein skimmer the RO is out of the question as I've heard and read too many issues with it. I'll look into your recommendation and also for the pumps. Anyone heard bad things about the Aqua ECV 240?
> 
> If i go with a 30" wide tank, can i run the BeanAnimal and two returns on the same side? Im thinking i have enough room for all the plumbing.


don't go with the very deep ( front to end) if you do not have easy access to the back of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Steel_Wind

If you are looking on doing a large interior overflow in terms of function, but very small in terms of footprint, Reef Savvy's Ghost Overflow is pretty sweet. It's not cheap, but at $200, it's a top shelf product. Comes in two lengths.

Check it:


----------



## Letigrama

I just want to add my two cents since you have never been in the SW business. I am not sure if you want to spend so much time, money, and research for the "engineering" matters with these "fish geeks" LOL 

Remember these members here have had more than one SW tank, most of them at least, and they have learned about SW over the years, you cant possibly contemplate every single aspect as a beginner, just get on it!

What I am trying to say, may be you should just simplify a bit, go for a standard, learn about livestock, see what you like, learn more, and then prepare for your next tank. That is what i did, and because I was lazy!. 

What I am saying is, are you looking forward to have a reef or a very complex piece of architecture> 

Sorry about my ranting, im just like that 

If I was you, I would have lost my patience already..... and you'll need lots, so maybe you are doing the right thing after all


----------



## Steel_Wind

On the subject of skimmers. I read this recent review of the Vertex Omega 150 on Reefbuilders.

They compare it head to head with the SWC 160 Cone. _No contest_. A picture says a thousand word. Omega 150 on the left. Which one is doing a better job with the same tankwater?


----------



## 12273

The left one??? LOL 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## gtareef

Upgrading can be expensive. So take your time and chose the best equipment to minimize any unforeseen headache 

Alex made a very good suggestion. You should visit other members home to see their setup and ask for tips and tricks.

Pm me if you would like to check out my setup. Good luck.


----------



## PaulF757

Letigrama said:


> I just want to add my two cents since you have never been in the SW business. I am not sure if you want to spend so much time, money, and research for the "engineering" matters with these "fish geeks" LOL
> 
> Remember these members here have had more than one SW tank, most of them at least, and they have learned about SW over the years, you cant possibly contemplate every single aspect as a beginner, just get on it!
> 
> What I am trying to say, may be you should just simplify a bit, go for a standard, learn about livestock, see what you like, learn more, and then prepare for your next tank. That is what i did, and because I was lazy!.
> 
> What I am saying is, are you looking forward to have a reef or a very complex piece of architecture>
> 
> Sorry about my ranting, im just like that
> 
> If I was you, I would have lost my patience already..... and you'll need lots, so maybe you are doing the right thing after all


Thanks for the words of wisdom. I actually don't mind all of the advice, after all everyone is just trying to help out and like i said I want the best possible setup as possible. I'm sure like most i'll tweak a few things but right now i'm putting in the largest possible tank for that space and I'm sure i won't be upsizing it any time soon.


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> On the subject of skimmers. I read this recent review of the Vertex Omega 150 on Reefbuilders.
> 
> They compare it head to head with the SWC 160 Cone. _No contest_. A picture says a thousand word. Omega 150 on the left. Which one is doing a better job with the same tankwater?


Looking for opinions on this skimmer, Anyone????? I'll do some research over the weekend.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Looking for opinions on this skimmer, Anyone????? I'll do some research over the weekend.


Thanks to Steel_Wind i found my skimmer, it will be the Apex 150. Now after watching some Youtube videos yesterday while researching this skimmer i found the ghost overflow by Reef Savvy and i must have one of some sort. Gotta have a chat with Miracle to see if they will make me one.


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks to Steel_Wind i found my skimmer, it will be the Apex 150.


Sure, blame me why don't ya...

I'm getting one on Boxing Day as well. If it sucks and the online buzz is just all bullshit, then at least we'll both be unhappy. I suppose it is entirely possible that over medium to long-term use, problems emerge with the unit which nobody has seen yet as the product is so new.

I guess we'll see.

My one concern is how the top of the skimmer is removed. My Vertex IN-100 uses an O-ring, but the Omega 150 seems to thread on and off. Hmmmm. Not too sure about that. My guess is that that "Feature" may prove to be a pain in the ass, and it certainly makes using an auto-run off to an external drain collection unit a pain in the ass when you want to take off the skimmate cup.


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> Sure, blame me why don't ya...
> 
> I'm getting one on Boxing Day as well. If it sucks and the online buzz is just all bullshit, then at least we'll both be unhappy. I suppose it is entirely possible that over medium to long-term use, problems emerge with the unit which nobody has seen yet as the product is so new.
> 
> I guess we'll see.
> 
> My one concern is how the top of the skimmer is removed. My Vertex IN-100 uses an O-ring, but the Omega 150 seems to thread on and off. Hmmmm. Not too sure about that. My guess is that that "Feature" may prove to be a pain in the ass, and it certainly makes using an auto-run off to an external drain collection unit a pain in the ass when you want to take off the skimmate cup.


The guy at BRS thinks its a great idea. I'm now leaning towards the aqua illumination Hydra 52 instead of the Radions because of the issues with the fans on them, also more LEDs for the money.

Here's my Boxing day shopping list:
skimmer, RO/DI, heater and one WP40, maybe some salt, test kits if there are good deals out there.


----------



## PaulF757

this is the look i'm going for.


----------



## 12273

That's pretty sweet! 

I'm guessing you have power? 

I do to thank god 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## PaulF757

I had power but now it's off. Hopefully It will be up soon, I live on ravine lot and a a few large tree branches fell on my shed, hopefully it's not damaged. This weekend the laundry cabinets went up, waiting on my gables to come from painter to attach the pantry. Got my holes for the shelving done in the dark, that's why I always make sure my drills have a light built in for such scenarios. 

Hoping all the folks without power that have tanks get it soon. I don't own a generator or I would offer to lend it to you guys.


----------



## Kweli

No power for me. Tank is now below 69 degrees..... yikes


----------



## 12273

Me too. I used an eliminator to keep a power head going. Not much I can do except pray for the fishes 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## PaulF757

Hey guys if you any good deals out there during Boxing Day send me a message. Especially on items that are on my list. Thanks


----------



## PaulF757

Anybody wanna hold some fish for me ????? Tempting to buy them on Boxing Day.


----------



## altcharacter

I would do it no problem. I'm cycling a frag tank right now so all it has is water and a few rocks. 

I'm at warden and St. Claire.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> So based on recommendations and more research i'm updating my shopping list to this:
> 
> Skimmer: aqua c ecv 240 or (still looking for more options)
> Lights: ecotech radion xr30w x2, I'll buy a third later maybe a T5
> Controller: Apex
> RO/DI: BRS drinking water 5 stage or Typhoon III Extreme
> Heater: 2 x 100w Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm Submersible Heater. I found one on Ebay for $45 looks like a good deal????
> ATO: Tunze Osmolator Universal 3155


 2 x 100w Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm Submersible Heaters have been purchased on Amazon for $35 each.
ATO: Tunze Osmolator Universal 3155j being picked up on the 31st from Skurj.

I'm bidding on some MP40s on Ebay. Do you guys think i need one or two for my 120G tank?


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Do you guys think i need one or two MP 40s for my 120G tank?


Two for sure. No question about it.

Check the new sales for these on Boxing Day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

I know flavio is selling them but don't know the price. He is by far the best for support and customer service


----------



## PaulF757

Flavio who?


----------



## altcharacter

Advance Reef Aquatics in Milton. Flavio is the owner.

Worth the drive!!


----------



## PaulF757

So i bought a few things today. BA had a great deals, very tempted to buy fish and corals, I wish i had a small tank set up but again patience.

Got 2 buckets of salt, good for 300G, got some carbon, everyone said it was a great deal, got my Coralife hydrometer, Omega One fish food, and API test kit.

Now J&L aquatics is having a good deal on skimmers. Now I've decided that my tank is going to be 60x30x18, that's around 140 gallons so i'm thinking the vertex omega 150 is too small and i'm leaning towards the aqua C EV-180. I"m also getting their vertex puratex RO/DI. I'm hoping i can get a deal if buying both. What do you guys think of the skimmer options?


----------



## 12273

Skimmer can't comment. 

But with RO/DI honestly doesn't need to some fancy expensive brand name. 

Mine is a "water general" and it's from the U.S. It's decent quality and doesn't have a cheap feel to it. But IMHO the filters and membrane are what's important. 

I ordered 0.5 micron carbon 1.0 carbon and a really good sediment filter. My membrane is a spectrapure 100GPD and bulk DI resin. I've made roughly 30 gallons or more and still reading 000 TDS. Not sure if that's normal but 0TDS is great! . And I didn't have to break the bank. 

Make sure it's taped Into hot/cold or if it's on a faucet use both hot and cold. Crank them both all the way starting with cold water and the temp should be In the perfect range for optimal performance by the membrane. Also, it will increase your pressure. Expect 40-50 PSI and these membrane recommend 40-60 and in at 43 PSI. 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## PaulF757

I found one Aqua C EV180 for $150, used, is it a good deal? I can get a eheim 1260 with it for another $70.

I've decided to put the sump under the tank, so what pumps would you recommend for my 140G tank. I'm trying to keep noise to a minimum so i'm leaning toward the Eheim 1262 pump as i'm reading they are quitter and cooler than the mags.


----------



## altcharacter

That is a diehard pump


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> I found one Aqua C EV180 for $150, used, is it a good deal? I can get a eheim 1260 with it for another $70.
> 
> I've decided to put the sump under the tank, so what pumps would you recommend for my 140G tank. I'm trying to keep noise to a minimum so i'm leaning toward the Eheim 1262 pump as i'm reading they are quitter and cooler than the mags.


1260 will not be enough. sometimes 1262 pop up used for around 120, but now JL has very good deal on these.

I am tempted to order for my 25G 

also always check high of the skimmer. you do not have stand yet, but in the future....

have a look for the skimmer. but I have no comment

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ps-acev180/Aqua+C+EV-180+Protein+Skimmer.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

What about the Eheim compact 5000 pump?

Skimmer I'm thinking of going bigger, ev-240


----------



## sig

need reviews - look here for any stuff

http://www.marinedepot.com/Eheim-Water_Pumps_for_Saltwater_Aquariums-EH-FIWP,FIPH-ct.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Anyone have cad lights protein skimmer? Tia model.


----------



## altcharacter

I'm using the PLS-100 but I know George just picked up one on boxing day. Give him a ringy dingy!


----------



## PaulF757

Today I picked up a aqua c ev-240 and a Eheim 1262 off eBay, really good deals and free shipping. Now I need a pump to run the skimmer, staying away from mags, Eheim is my preference. What size would I need? The 1260?


----------



## PaulF757

Now I'm leaning towards building my own acrylic tank. Looks pretty straight forward and my cabinet making experience should make it a breeze. I got all the tools in the shop.

Anyone else thinking of doing the same let me know we can help each other out and maybe save some money. We can use my tools and shop to build them.


----------



## PaulF757

Ghost overflow, which do u recommend? 140g aqauarium, I purchased a Eheim 1262 pump. I'm thinking the 16". Now thw tank is going to be 60" long and 30" wide, the overflow will go on one of the sides along with the two returns. If I use one mp40 on each side will that give me enough flow in the tank, or do I need a return on both sides?


24″ Ghost Overflow:
3000 GPH
Interior Box – 24″L x 1.4″W x 5.75″H
Pre-Installed (2) 2″ Bulkheads
Magnetically Coupled Removable Weir Cover
Exterior Box – 24″L x 4.5″W x 6.5″H
Pre-drilled for (3) 1.5″ bulkheads (included)

_______________________________________________________________________

16″ Ghost Overflow:
1500 GPH
Interior Box – 16″L x 1.4″W x 5.75″H
Pre-Installed (2) 1.5″ Bulkheads
Magnetically Coupled Removable Weir Cover
Exterior Box – 16″L x 3.5″W x 6.5″H
Pre-drilled for (3) 1″ bulkheads (included)


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Now I'm leaning towards building my own acrylic tank. Looks pretty straight forward and my cabinet making experience should make it a breeze. I got all the tools in the shop.


You are a braver man than I.

Well, if you have a proper table saw and a router - and know well how to use them - that part is easy enough.

The only real catch is learning exactly how to apply the glue so it forms a perfect weld without air bubbles or too much overflow, and how to clamp it afterwards to ensure the weld remains straight and true. The problem is, the acrylic you will use for an aquarium is very expensive to be learning acrylic gluing and clamping techniques on.

Definitely do a lot of experimenting with long strips of thick "scrap" first I would think.

You might consider precutting your pieces (leaving on the excess to use a router on after) and ask for those more experienced in the glue/clamping for their help with that. Might cost some more than total DIY, but you'll be saving a lot of heartache and $$ potentially as well.


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Ghost overflow, which do u recommend?


As between the two? 24" all the way. No question of that. Return on both sides would be best.

I wonder if they might make you a 36" if you ask?


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> Well, if you have a proper table saw and a router - and know well how to use them - that part is easy enough.
> 
> The only real catch is learning exactly how to apply the glue so it forms a perfect weld without air bubbles or too much overflow, and how to clamp it afterwards to ensure the weld remains straight and true. The problem is, the acrylic you will use for an aquarium is very expensive to be learning acrylic gluing and clamping techniques on.
> 
> Definitely do a lot of experimenting with long strips of thick "scrap" first I would think.


Joey king of DYI made it look pretty easy as long as you have the right applicator.


----------



## Luiiizy

there are RO/DI systems that have better waste ratios then 4:1 but also you can use the wasted water to wash clothes /water plants.


----------



## PaulF757

Luiiizy said:


> there are RO/DI systems that have better waste ratios then 4:1 but also you can use the wasted water to wash clothes /water plants.


Can u recommend a few? Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> As between the two? 24" all the way. No question of that. Return on both sides would be best.
> 
> I wonder if they might make you a 36" if you ask?


36" won't fit, the sides are 30" only and my tank will be visible on both front and back.


----------



## Luiiizy

PaulF757 said:


> Can u recommend a few? Thanks.


i would definitely say spectrapure have great RO/DI system


----------



## PaulF757

Busy weekend for me. Turned sheets of melamine into cabinets for my laundry. Need to cut gables and doors next. First we party tomorrow. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## PaulF757

Anyone here build or know of anyone who has build their own acrylic aquarium? I'm thinking of building my own and willing to pay to get some help with it. I'm looking at about $650 for the material to build a 60x30x24 tank with left over pieces to almost due my sump as well. The sheet will come cut to size already, just prep and welding required. Also anyone interested in doing the same are welcome to come and educate themselves. I have all the tools necessary, if anyone is interested let me know.

Im getting a quote from Miracles soon for sapphire glass, I'm sure it's going to be twice that anyway.

Also, I see Big Als is having a sale on fish, do you think they would hold a few fish for me for like two months? I know its a long time just curious, would be nice to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## PaulF757

Here's the initial plan for the tank. Obviously lots missing but just want to give you guys an idea of what I'm trying to do. Open to critique and suggestions. 
Both front and back will be visible.


----------



## PaulF757

This is the look i'm trying to achieve.


----------



## PaulF757

Tank going here


----------



## Kweli

Looks great so far. Look up beananimal overflow. Its a herbie with a 3rd emergency.


----------



## PaulF757

Kweli said:


> Looks great so far. Look up beananimal overflow. Its a herbie with a 3rd emergency.


Im considering it.


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks to Skurj i got my Tunze ATO today.

Can i keep the Salt in the garage? It doesn't get below freezing there.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Anyone here build or know of anyone who has build their own acrylic aquarium? I'm thinking of building my own and willing to pay to get some help with it. I'm looking at about $650 for the material to build a 60x30x24 tank with left over pieces to almost due my sump as well. The sheet will come cut to size already, just prep and welding required. Also anyone interested in doing the same are welcome to come and educate themselves. I have all the tools necessary, if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> Im getting a quote from Miracles soon for sapphire glass, I'm sure it's going to be twice that anyway.
> 
> Also, I see Big Als is having a sale on fish, do you think they would hold a few fish for me for like two months? I know its a long time just curious, would be nice to take advantage of this sale.


Quote for the tank came in and it's 3x the price for the acrylic, so i'm gonna get adventurous and make my own tank. Wish me luck.


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Quote for the tank came in and it's 3x the price for the acrylic, so i'm gonna get adventurous and make my own tank. Wish me luck.


Hope you are researching the hell out of that!

I will certainly be watching with baited breath - as will a lot of us, I'm sure.

Brave man. At those thicknesses, that sort of sheet acrylic ain't cheap.

Do you have a table saw with a router attachment?


----------



## Mikeylikes

Wow! Brave man. Am watching this closely as we'll. Paul ... Did you get a quote from Miracles on your tank from Miracles for 3 sided Starphire yet ? PM me if appropriate.


----------



## Letigrama

ay ay ay!!!

good luck with the acrylic tank, ill be following this thread...


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Wow! Brave man. Am watching this closely as we'll. Paul ... Did you get a quote from Miracles on your tank from Miracles for 3 sided Starphire yet ? PM me if appropriate.


PM sent already


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> Hope you are researching the hell out of that!
> 
> I will certainly be watching with baited breath - as will a lot of us, I'm sure.
> 
> Brave man. At those thicknesses, that sort of sheet acrylic ain't cheap.
> 
> Do you have a table saw with a router attachment?


Well here's some background on myself and after reading this hopefully you guys will have a little more confidence in me.

I used to have a contracting business, specialized in finish carpentry and custom cabinets. My brother runs the business now and i moved on due to family and time constraints. I am a certified on working with Corian, I know its not acrylic but similar methods so I'm sure that will come in handy. Also my brother does have a little experience with Acrylic.

Now as for tools, i have a full shop set up in my garage where i built most of my cabinets and kitchens. Router table, table saw, miter saw, drill press, clamps, jigs, etc. You guys are more than welcome to help your selves to my shop and tools, especially in the summer time when i don't have to heat it. I'm sure we can swap skills and other stuff 

I'm going to order the sheets already cut because it was really cheap to do so and will save me allot of time and easier to transport. Now with the remainder of the acrylic i will build my sump. I will try the sump first to master the technique and then do my tank. I'll do my best to document all this stuff. Build will not be until FEB sometime as i have to rip down the area where the tank is going, make new stand and drywall everything before doing the tank.

STAY TUNED&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## PaulF757

speaking of the sump, you have an idea on how big it should be? I was going to maximize the left over acrylic, so that may determine the size unless there's a minimum for a 150G tank.

Any good sump ideas you guys prefer? I was going to do a three chamber one with first stage housing the skimmer, middle with miracle mud, live rock and algae, sponge section to removed bubbles and third for the return pump, heaters etc.


----------



## sig

this could help there are various models and also tons of good info

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> this could help there are various models and also tons of good info
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


Thank you Sig. Excellent find.


----------



## Steel_Wind

sig said:


> this could help there are various models and also tons of good info
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


Awesome link.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> middle with miracle mud, live rock and algae,


It will be nice storage for dirt and debris, which will be impossible to clean. I would never made "refusiom" in the line of flow. IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> It will be nice storage for dirt and debris, which will be impossible to clean. I would never made "refusiom" in the line of flow. IMO


On that website, which sump do you prefer? I like the F model myself.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> On that website, which sump do you prefer? I like the F model myself.


it is good choice. Just make the pump section smaller and make sure you will be able to change water without stopping the return pump.

I also would not make any eourobrace, because it will be impossible to hang on phosban removers and other stuff.

I would not also spend any money on acrylic sump, since soon it will be so dirty that you will need to scrab it with the blades.. 
Just go and get 75G tank 48x18x22. it will work perfectly and it is always better to have more volume in the sump.(Just in case)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

RO/DI system is here. Now to find a location for it.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Some place "away" where you can put one (preferably, two) 55g Barrels nearby. One for RO, the other to mix SW. Float valve control is a necessity.

Without one, no matter how much you promise yourself, it WILL be forgotten when filling a barrel and overflow and the wife/GF will flip.


----------



## PaulF757

Can u recommend a good float valve?


----------



## Steel_Wind

Big box retailers carry some, as will every hydroponics store in the city.

Here is one at J&L http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=ro-kpfvalve


----------



## Flameangel

If you can't wait,BA's has Kent float valve.


----------



## Car2n

Along with shut off float valve, make sure your RO/DI unit has an Inline check valve and Auto shut off valve as seen in this kit offered by BRS.
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/auto-shut-off-kit-for-reverse-osmosis-systems.html
BRS has videos showing how these things function and are properly installed.


----------



## PaulF757

I'll open up my package and see what it came with. I like the BRS one as it's cheap and all in one package.


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> I'll open up my package and see what it came with. I like the BRS one as it's cheap and all in one package.


Agreed, though the shipping cost raises the price! You do want the auto-shut off valve though, so that's a plus.


----------



## NVES

I just installed the float valve from eshopps it's a hang on style. Ordered from J&L works perfectly, but a little pricey.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## PaulF757

First off want to thank gtareef for letting me come over and see the tank setup and also answer some questions. Very nice tank and setup. 

Mikeylikes and I have decided to build our own acrylic tank and sump so look out for that coming soon.

We will also be doing our own LED lighting.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Tank yes ! .. and ready to roll.

Not completely sold on the DIY LED route yet. 

PM Sent.


----------



## Steel_Wind

_*Quiet Observation: *_too much DIY can get in the way of getting your tank up and running.

Tank DIY + Sump DIY + LED DIY is definitely one, and probably two, too many DIY projects, imo.

Pace yourselves guys


----------



## gtareef

PaulF757 said:


> First off want to thank gtareef for letting me come over and see the tank setup and also answer some questions. Very nice tank and setup.
> 
> Mikeylikes and I have decided to build our own acrylic tank and sump so look out for that coming soon.
> 
> We will also be doing our own LED lighting.


Glad to have you over Paul.

I can't wait to see your DIY tank.
I think Chinese LED fixtures are cheap enough to purchase instead of DIY. I made my own LED fixture a couple of years ago and I can tell you that it cost almost the same as buying a fixture. So save your time and concentrate on the tank and sump build.


----------



## gtareef

Steel_Wind said:


> _*Quiet Observation: *_too much DIY can get in the way of getting your tank up and running.
> 
> Tank DIY + Sump DIY + LED DIY is definitely one, and probably two, too many DIY projects, imo.
> 
> Pace yourselves guys


Excellent point.


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Tank yes ! .. and ready to roll.
> 
> Not completely sold on the DIY LED route yet.
> 
> PM Sent.


You will when you see how awesome it will look on the tank.


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> _*Quiet Observation: *_too much DIY can get in the way of getting your tank up and running.
> 
> Tank DIY + Sump DIY + LED DIY is definitely one, and probably two, too many DIY projects, imo.
> 
> Pace yourselves guys


I say this about four times a day: "welcome aboard....now sit back relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## PaulF757

gtareef said:


> Glad to have you over Paul.
> 
> I can't wait to see your DIY tank.
> I think Chinese LED fixtures are cheap enough to purchase instead of DIY. I made my own LED fixture a couple of years ago and I can tell you that it cost almost the same as buying a fixture. So save your time and concentrate on the tank and sump build.


Still looking into those for sure. Tank will be first priority, we're not doing all of them at once.


----------



## altcharacter

I know this will sound crazy but sometimes it takes a guy like Paul to give us all a kick in the butt. If his DIY works out and inspires someone else to go out and improve on it then it can only benefit the hobby, right?

Then on the other end of the spectrum. If it doesn't work and there is failure we all learn from his mistakes right?

I'm here to support you either way buddy! When do you want me to bring over the beer!


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> I know this will sound crazy but sometimes it takes a guy like Paul to give us all a kick in the butt. If his DIY works out and inspires someone else to go out and improve on it then it can only benefit the hobby, right?
> 
> Then on the other end of the spectrum. If it doesn't work and there is failure we all learn from his mistakes right?
> 
> I'm here to support you either way buddy! When do you want me to bring over the beer!


Beer is in my fridge, nice and cold. Ordering the acrylic tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> I know this will sound crazy but sometimes it takes a guy like Paul to give us all a kick in the butt. If his DIY works out and inspires someone else to go out and improve on it then it can only benefit the hobby, right?
> 
> Then on the other end of the spectrum. If it doesn't work and there is failure we all learn from his mistakes right?
> 
> I'm here to support you either way buddy! When do you want me to bring over the beer!


It will be a double whammy at that!  Easy on the beer for now. I need straight cuts


----------



## 12273

Ha ha ha. Even sober I can't make straight cuts .

Being sober can save fingers though LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

aquaman1 said:


> Ha ha ha. Even sober I can't make straight cuts .
> 
> Being sober can save fingers though LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe one of us will end up with a bow front !


----------



## 12273

LMAO.

I'd end up with a pentagon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Beer is a necessity in reefing. I think ReefCrystals should start adding in either a beer or possibly coupons for beer with their buckets.

Good luck with the acrylic, this will be an epic event!!


----------



## Mikeylikes

Lets hope this is an epic success! Will do my best to document and post pictures of our build together. 

Now back to my figuring out how much lumber I need to build a stand without a middle support and maximizing space for the sump underneath.

Anyone have any wicked plans ?


----------



## PaulF757

Hey mike you can consider angle iron for support, I'm thinking of doing that to avoid a middle brace if I can. My other option if I have the height is to use two 2x6s. That's plenty of strength.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Not sure how that would be used for construction ...


----------



## Steel_Wind

PaulF757 said:


> Hey mike you can consider angle iron for support, I'm thinking of doing that to avoid a middle brace if I can. My other option if I have the height is to use two 2x6s. That's plenty of strength.


Angle iron of that length isn't cheap though...


----------



## PaulF757

Steel_Wind said:


> Angle iron of that length isn't cheap though...


In this hobby you pay for what you get right? I may have one in my shed i can sell you. I'll look, but i'm sure two 2x6s laminated together will be sufficient.


----------



## PaulF757

So the Ghost Overflow from RS idea is now out the window because i don't want to wait around for it, so i've decided to do the coast to coast. I want to credit Kweli(hope i got that right) and Mikeylikes for the idea.

The family and I have decided to take a little vacation next week, so the tank will be delayed a bit.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Did you ever receive a reply from Reef Savvy? I don't think I did, but my spam filters may have caused me to overlook it.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## Mikeylikes

Steel_Wind said:


> Did you ever receive a reply from Reef Savvy? I don't think I did, but my spam filters may have caused me to overlook it.
> 
> __________________
> .Robert


I got both a response via email and actually spoke to the lady (forget her name) from Reef Saavy. The earliest they will start taking next set of pre-orders or orders won't be until late March or April. Even then that is not a certainty and could be later in the year.

so for those hoping to get one soon, it won't happen !

Both Paul and I don't think we will be waiting for it.

I've also reached out to Primo Acrylics to see if he can duplicate but have not heard back yet.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Yeah, Reef Savvy must be changing the production site on the Ghost Overflow from Florida to China. They have been in "out of stock, ask about the next order" mode since late November. 

If it's six months away from November, 2013 (and even then) something is most def up.

I suppose I can wait on the small tank I wanted to install it in, but I well appreciate that you cannot. Regrettable.


----------



## PaulF757

Anyone have or used eyeball bulkheads on their tanks? I like the sleek look of them, thinking of using two on my tank, maybe four, two on each side plus the mp40s, what do you guys think?


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Anyone have or used eyeball bulkheads on their tanks? I like the sleek look of them, thinking of using two on my tank, maybe four, two on each side plus the mp40s, what do you guys think?


Here's a pic of a clear one.


----------



## altcharacter

These will be full of coralline in a couple of weeks so I Don't think it matters what color they are. But they look nice


----------



## Kweli

Ghost overflow seems pretty cool, but does it do surface skimming properly? Seems like the connection holes are fairly low under the teeth.

I dont know much about bulkheads BUT... i would imagine that you would eventually have to clean it (considering it moves, and its clear)... and that would be pretty hard if its screwed directly onto your tank?


----------



## PaulF757

AquaC ECV-240 and Eheim 1262 arrived today. I'm going to go play with acrylic today.


----------



## Mikeylikes

sweet looking Paul.

Just picked up my skimmer and ro unit as well. will post pics of mine later this evening as I feel left out


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> sweet looking Paul.
> 
> Just picked up my skimmer and ro unit as well. will post pics of mine later this evening as I feel left out


You shouldn't feel that way.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> AquaC ECV-240 and Eheim 1262 arrived today. I'm going to go play with acrylic today.


Round 1 of playing with acrylic wasn't too bad. i tried a few experiments and some failed badly but i think i found a way that i can achieve excellent results. I need to get another practice piece as this one was too small to begin with and i cut it up a bunch of times, but it was free so i can't complain.

The best way i found was to use the pin method, but def&#8230; a two person job. Now i used the router and a new blade to smooth the edges and my new blade kicked ass because it only needed a light sanding with 220 grit sandpaper and voila. I still had a few mini bubbles but i noticed that if i pressed on the piece a little they would disappear, so i'm confident with the larger and heavier pieces of the tank that won't happen. Next step is to practice the flame polishing and i think we may be ready to assemble the tank, but first we practice some more on the sump.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Tagging Along.

Hopefully your DIY acrylic tank goes smoothly. Cause I'm going to need some pointers from you when your done!

All the best!,
Vinoy


----------



## PaulF757

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Tagging Along.
> 
> Hopefully your DIY acrylic tank goes smoothly. Cause I'm going to need some pointers from you when your done!
> 
> All the best!,
> Vinoy


No problem, you're welcome to come by when we do it.


----------



## PaulF757

Just picked up two MP40s and I'm working on the Apex Controller.

Is this worth it and do I need it?:
"I also have an extra eb8 orp probe, breakout box, and wireless bridge 
I'm selling for $140"


----------



## Mikeylikes

Did u get a deal somewhere? I'm looking for an Apex as well btw


----------



## PaulF757

Anyone have acrylic tank of sump? I've welded a few pieces and just wanted to compare. I've seen a few pics online and I'm basically getting the same results, nice and clear in the centre but some micro bubbles on the edges. 

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

Here's a pic I got online. I'm getting less bubbling than this.


----------



## altcharacter

You can have it ooze out since you can buff it. This might be why you have bubbles


----------



## Flameangel

If you are trying to fuse acrylic together ,the mating edges should have a clear color which means they are welded together and all the solvent penetrated the surfaces 100%.


----------



## PaulF757

Flameangel said:


> If you are trying to fuse acrylic together ,the mating edges should have a clear color which means they are welded together and all the solvent penetrated the surfaces 100%.


Well they are clear, but just micro bubbles I guess.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Well they are clear, but just micro bubbles I guess.


In that case ,it's okay since the bubbles sometimes are caused by the plastic and chemical reaction.


----------



## PaulF757

In that case I think the acrylic tank is a green light. I'm off to the Dominican for a much needed vacation. Tank will begin when I get back. 

On a seperate note, when will I have to start dosing the tank with alk, mag, etc?


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> In that case I think the acrylic tank is a green light. I'm off to the Dominican for a much needed vacation. Tank will begin when I get back.
> 
> On a seperate note, when will I have to start dosing the tank with alk, mag, etc?


It would be wise if you put a 21/2" brace (piece of acrylic) thruout the length of the tank on both sides for added stability and strength.Btw,have a safe journey to Dominican Republic nice getaway and less expensive too.


----------



## Mikeylikes

That's part of the grand plan. one seamless euro brace


----------



## PaulF757

Flameangel said:


> It would be wise if you put a 21/2" brace (piece of acrylic) thruout the length of the tank on both sides for added stability and strength.Btw,have a safe journey to Dominican Republic nice getaway and less expensive too.


Thanks, on a tank that size the brace is a must. We're using euro race, one piece routered out and the cut offs were going to use as lids if required.


----------



## Flameangel

I'm glad you got it all very well planned.Enjoy!


----------



## PaulF757

These came today. Now off on my vacation. If I see some nice fish while diving I'll bring them back for you guys. Better enjoy the vacation because I have lots of stuff to do when I get back.


----------



## PaulF757

I'm back and ready to get this build started. I did a few dives and let's say I'm motivated, the acrylic will be ordered on Monday. Today I'm taking down all the drywall where the new tank will go. 

Stay tuned I'll need your advice.


----------



## PaulF757

Ready to frame the stand. I'll be running some electrical tomorrow and start the framing. Acrylic will arrive Thursday. 

For the apex controller do I need to run a cat5 cable from router to controller?


----------



## gtareef

PaulF757 said:


> Ready to frame the stand. I'll be running some electrical tomorrow and start the framing. Acrylic will arrive Thursday.
> 
> For the apex controller do I need to run a cat5 cable from router to controller?


yes you do.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Ready to frame the stand. I'll be running some electrical tomorrow and start the framing. Acrylic will arrive Thursday.
> 
> For the apex controller do I need to run a cat5 cable from router to controller?


I'm tracking down the progress.


----------



## CRJ

nice build! i love making my own stuff, trying to explain it to someone never turns out the way you want haha.


----------



## Flameangel

Yeah ,building almost all that I needed made me feel some kind of accomplishment in the reef keeping hobby.It makes it more fun to build your own.I made my own sump from scratch,biopellet,calcium,kalkwasser reactors,canopy and modify my steel stand to make it look like wooden.Thats why it's called a hobby,IMHO.


----------



## PaulF757

CRJ said:


> nice build! i love making my own stuff, trying to explain it to someone never turns out the way you want haha.


just curious as to what CRJ stands for?


----------



## PaulF757

Wheres the best place to buy the bulkheads and other plumbing supplies that the HD won't carry?

For the bulkheads are they any recommends for brands?


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Wheres the best place to buy the bulkheads and other plumbing supplies that the HD won't carry?
> 
> For the bulkheads are they any recommends for brands?


Try online Pets and Ponds they have a complete line of aquarium needs.


----------



## 12273

Also call miracles. They will carry all those things. Priced are on the website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

aquaman1 said:


> Also call miracles. They will carry all those things. Priced are on the website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't buy from Miracle. the powerheads they carry is difficult to work with

order from MOPS

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

I would go with Schedule 80 bulkheads. They are far superior to ABS, and goreef.com carries them now.


----------



## PaulF757

Stand almost complete. Out of wood and can't go buy more cause the acrylic should be here soon.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Nice! I will be swinging by tomorrow after work to help start on our builds Paul. will give you a call later tonight. So excited !


----------



## Flameangel

rburns24 said:


> I would go with Schedule 80 bulkheads. They are far superior to ABS, and goreef.com carries them now.


Brother,schedule 80 is for very high pressure application,40 is all we need in our aquarium plumbing.


----------



## sig

probably it is just me, but I would have as much openings as possible on the both sizes, but look likes you are going to shut one side completely

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flameangel

Oh yeah btw Paul,lowe's has all that I needed when I did my aquarium plumbing,give them a try too.


----------



## sig

Flameangel said:


> Oh yeah btw Paul,lowe's has all that I needed when I did my aquarium plumbing,give them a try too.


it depends how much money you want to spend on the fancy valves, which will be never used, despite being installed.

Loves is perfect, but they do not have few fittings. I also like lowes because you can get 20 fittings just in case and return them later.

There is gold rule in the plumbing - you can put $100 to build the line by installing unnecessary valves, back flow preventer, etc , which will be always in open position and you can put 20 by installing just one valve, which you will use probably 1 time per year
Both lines will work the same 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Acrylic has finally arrived. Cool thing I gave a new friend, met mike, great guy and we had our first brain storm session. Got some great ideas. First step is to build the sump. 

Here's a pic of us two excited about our new shipment.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

PaulF757 said:


> Acrylic has finally arrived. Cool thing I gave a new friend, met mike, great guy and we had our first brain storm session. Got some great ideas. First step is to build the sump.
> 
> Here's a pic of us two excited about our new shipment.


Great to hear!!! All the best with the acrylic build!!! Where did you get it by the way???


----------



## PaulF757

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Great to hear!!! All the best with the acrylic build!!! Where did you get it by the way???


We got it at EM Plastics


----------



## PaulF757

Just an update on the build:

The following arrived today:
Vortech MP40
two Jebao WP40s (i picked one up for me and one or Mike, were gonna use it as a spare and to mix the salt water)
Apex Controller with an extra probes, EB8 and breakout box that came with a float switch.
Wireless bridge for the Controller

Tonight i managed to prep my sump for welding and most of Mike's sump. Tomorrow i'll start welding my sump and pick up some black acrylic pieces for the refugium, hopefully i can start on the aquarium this weekend.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## PaulF757

Sump half complete. I managed to cut and prep all the baffles and router the teeth. Gotta go flying tomorrow so saturday afternoon i'll get at it again. Mike is coming over so we'll get started on his as well.


----------



## PaulF757

First two panels.


----------



## altcharacter

Awesome progress, and I love the multicolored play pad in the back!
The only problem I see with this tank is that there is no beer around. I'm thinking you might have a problem with the build if there isn't beer involved.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Don't worry Dave. I'll make sure the next work session will involve some brews!


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Awesome progress, and I love the multicolored play pad in the back!
> The only problem I see with this tank is that there is no beer around. I'm thinking you might have a problem with the build if there isn't beer involved.


Right behind that wall is a fridge fully stocked.


----------



## altcharacter

Beer in the fridge does no good! I'm coming over to show you how to drink it


----------



## Flexin5

coming along great! 

just an idea i saw on someone's tank. you can fully hide everything nicely in that spot, say if you were to do the overflow going down and then run the return line next to that weight bearing stud behind the drywall; then a hole closer to the top with the locline on it.


----------



## PaulF757

Ok guys Mikey and I need some help. It's late and we got allot of work to do tomorrow so i thought i would ask you first before i go and spend allot of time looking up the answers.

The sumps are built and the tanks will be finished tomorrow, we hope anyway. 

How deep should the teeth be for the refugium baffle? 1.5"?
How deep should the teeth be for the tank overflow external(coast to coast) 1"?
Bubble reducing middle baffle, raise from the bottom of sump? 1"? Also, leave 1 1/2" gap between for foam sponge?

we need to paint the back of the tank where the overflow is going to go so can we use Krylon? Will this last the saltwater?

Now we need a quite and efficient return pump. My tank is 180G and Mike's is 160G. Be good to get one that we can T off to run reactors also.

We forget anything Mike?


----------



## Mikeylikes

Think you got it all bud.


----------



## PaulF757

Tanks are coming along. Prepping taking way longer than I imagined. 
Here's mikes tank


----------



## PaulF757

Here's my tank. Got the top cutout and glued.


----------



## PaulF757

Went with 1 1/2" teeth for the overflow. Routering these took awhile, the jig I made worked awesome.


----------



## altcharacter

Looks amazing paul


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Looks amazing paul


thanks allot


----------



## PaulF757

Looking for input before I glue these baffles together. The refugium is 13", the return is 7". On the skimmer section I plan on building a sock holder for the drains, I also left room in the first baffle for a sponge if required. 

Let me know what you think. Open for suggestions.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Looking for input before I glue these baffles together. The refugium is 13", the return is 7". On the skimmer section I plan on building a sock holder for the drains, I also left room in the first baffle for a sponge if required.
> 
> Let me know what you think. Open for suggestions.


Another angle. I should also mention that i left the first baffle on the skimmer section at 12" and intend on raising the skimmer to its proper functioning height. Reason was just in case i upgrade the skimmer in the future. The third baffle will be slight lower to keep the return area shallower, probably another two inches or so.


----------



## PaulF757

150lbs of Marco rock and 12 boxes of live sand arrived today. Thanks for the help Mike.


----------



## Mikeylikes

What no aqua scraping yet ? 

Glad to see u got it all home safely! How does the rock look?


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> What no aqua scraping yet ?
> 
> Glad to see u got it all home safely! How does the rock look?


its still in the box, i was too busy working on the sump and your tank. Ill have the last piece of your tank done today then its just routering the edges smooth and polish. Lets hope the water test goes ok.

I have to buy weld on 40 tomorrow for the one corner that came out weak. My sump should be finished today.

Have fun and Ill see you soon.


----------



## PaulF757

New plumbing diagram. Need feedback, also for the manifold where and what's needed.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

Sump complete, just need to flame polish. I'm sure I'll add a few holders somewhere. Should I so a drain tower? I was going to add live rock to minimize noise and bubbles for the drain.


----------



## Letigrama

looks amazing paul!!!!

I guess the big moment will be when you connect everything together and you give it a go...


----------



## sig

It is difficult to see, but I think baffles are to high. If you can post normal frontal picture?

with the high baffles the main problem could be that sump will not accept water from the tank, because you already will have high volume of the water in the sump to maintain flow above baffles. 
As result if pump will stop it could create some damage..

second issue with the high baffles that you will not be able to change water without stopping the return. It is not mandatory, but it was very convenient for me to have.

with 2 low pieces attached to the bottom and 1 high piece attached to the sides between two low pieces will work perfectly, but you will be able to take a lot of water from the sump without draining anything from the tank. because the cycle will continue with just lower level of the water is the sump

below is my old sump but it will give you idea. As you can see, I can reduce level of the water to the lowest piece of the baffles and pump will continue getting enough water to support continuation cycle 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding plumbing.

Part of the return "to the other stuff" will not work as you think.

you must have return pump producing more GPH than drain in order to run "other stuff":

- it means "other stuff" lines must be open or you will overflow your display or you should somehow reduce returned GPH

- if they will open without any attachements, you can not run them to the refusion, because it will create mess there.

- if you planning to run reactors on "the other" stuff , you should add gate valves on each line, because carbon/gfo will not be OK with the high flow. I tried this idea and it never worked properly. Pump also loosing GPH with time and need to be cleaned. I finished having powerful pump (more GPH than from drain) and having bypass for the excessive flow back to the sump. As you can see, I can regulate flow to the display tank buy playing with the valve on the bypass. With time pump looses GPH as result of dirt inside and by closing bypass gate you provide more GPH to the display. I was able to go 8 months in this way, without stopping return line. It does not matter if the pump internal or external.
In my opinion the simple plumbing is the best.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## DamFish

PaulF757 said:


> New plumbing diagram. Need feedback, also for the manifold where and what's needed.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you need a couple more gates. One between the T's on the return line to force some flow thru the manifold and if you are going to try to divert water from your drain to the refuge you will need one between the skimmer and the T there. I am not crazy about restricting the flow of a drain and would feel better, if it were me, by installing a small pump to move the water from the skimmer area to the fuge. I know it is a bean and therefore has backup drains but restricting a drain just makes me nervous.
Otherwise I think you are good


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> It is difficult to see, but I think baffles are to high. If you can post normal frontal picture?
> 
> with the high baffles the main problem could be that sump will not accept water from the tank, because you already will have high volume of the water in the sump to maintain flow above baffles.
> As result if pump will stop it could create some damage..
> 
> second issue with the high baffles that you will not be able to change water without stopping the return. It is not mandatory, but it was very convenient for me to have.
> 
> with 2 low pieces attached to the bottom and 1 high piece attached to the sides between two low pieces will work perfectly, but you will be able to take a lot of water from the sump without draining anything from the tank. because the cycle will continue with just lower level of the water is the sump
> 
> below is my old sump but it will give you idea. As you can see, I can reduce level of the water to the lowest piece of the baffles and pump will continue getting enough water to support continuation cycle
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regarding plumbing.
> 
> Part of the return "to the other stuff" will not work as you think.
> 
> you must have return pump producing more GPH than drain in order to run "other stuff":
> 
> - it means "other stuff" lines must be open or you will overflow your display or you should somehow reduce returned GPH
> 
> - if they will open without any attachements, you can not run them to the refusion, because it will create mess there.
> 
> - if you planning to run reactors on "the other" stuff , you should add gate valves on each line, because carbon/gfo will not be OK with the high flow. I tried this idea and it never worked properly. Pump also loosing GPH with time and need to be cleaned. I finished having powerful pump (more GPH than from drain) and having bypass for the excessive flow back to the sump. As you can see, I can regulate flow to the display tank buy playing with the valve on the bypass. With time pump looses GPH as result of dirt inside and by closing bypass gate you provide more GPH to the display. I was able to go 8 months in this way, without stopping return line. It does not matter if the pump internal or external.
> In my opinion the simple plumbing is the best.
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_1930.jpg.html]


Thanks for the info. The baffles are 4" below the top, I can always router them lower.


----------



## PaulF757

Here's a suggestion I received, only do one return line going to the opposite side of the overflow and let the mp40s take care of the rest. 

What do u guys think?

Will modify the diagram.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Here's a suggestion I received, only do one return line going to the opposite side of the overflow and let the mp40s take care of the rest.
> 
> What do u guys think?
> 
> Will modify the diagram.


good idea, but you also can use to separate pumps for 2 returns

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Letigrama said:


> looks amazing paul!!!!
> 
> I guess the big moment will be when you connect everything together and you give it a go...


Thank you, I still want to see your tank.


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> good idea, but you also can use to separate pumps for 2 returns


I think I'm going to use a "y" and cap one end and only do one return, buy a backup pump. In the future if I need another return, then I can tap into the y or run a separate pump and return.


----------



## PaulF757

*Revised plumbing diagram*

Ok so i made a few changes, let me know what you think.

I capped one of the return lines, if in the future i need more flow then I can remove the cap, put in a union and run an identical return off of it.

Regarding the unions on the 1" return line, should i buy 1 1/4 (or 1 1/2")" unions with 1' reducers on both ends to eliminate any flow reduction?

I have decided that I'm most likely years away from running reactors so i've eliminated the manifold, and when the times requires one ill run it using a different pump or tie into the return line.

I've calculated that my DT will drain 8.5 G (at the most), the overflow will drain 2G and the return lines around 1G. The sump will has room for 12.5G before it overflows, I'm thinking of taking Greg's advice and making my baffles lower, so the 12.5G will be higher.


----------



## PaulF757

Here's the diagram.


----------



## PaulF757

Ok so sumps and tanks are complete. Next is to water test these bad boys, will have to wait for warmer weather. 

Next I'm redoing the stand, beefing it up a little. 

After that it's the external overflow.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Ok so sumps and tanks are complete. Next is to water test these bad boys, will have to wait for warmer weather.
> 
> Next I'm redoing the stand, beefing it up a little.
> 
> After that it's the external overflow.


Time to get to work. Hopefully I'll have Mike's tank complete today.
Who wants to come over and help???????


----------



## wtac

PaulF757 said:


> Here's the diagram.


Where it splits from the return, gate valves should be placed after the split, not before, as it is the best way to balance the return flow of each side as you don't know which side will get more water flow: water, like electricity will take the path of least resistance .

JM2C/HTH

NOTE: your last plumbing diagram. I don't know why the pic wasn't attached when I quoted it


----------



## PaulF757

Not much done today, worked called and i had to go in, but i managed to get my stand re done. I added an extra 2x4 stringer to help distribute the load on the front. In the middle i added a double 2x4 column to support the the stringer. I've tested inserting and removing the sump and skimmer and it fits perfect with room to spare. I'll have two sets of double doors to give me full access under the aquarium. I also moved the entire stand 3", to centre the column for symmetry.

I started the hood when work called, my table saw was buried behind the aquariums so i just used the jig saw to make the cut outs so i can get my rocks in the tank and room to have access to the inside of the tank. When i panel it you won't see any of that anyway.

Tomorrow i'll be building the external overflows for both tanks, I'm thinking of making it 5.5" high and 4" deep by the width of the whole tank. I measured the T for the BeanAnimal and its only 3" high so 5.5" should be plenty. What do you guys think?


----------



## PaulF757

This is Mike's sump complete, just flame polish to go. That skimmer is awesome, I'm jealous.


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> Where it splits from the return, gate valves should be placed after the split, not before, as it is the best way to balance the return flow of each side as you don't know which side will get more water flow: water, like electricity will take the path of least resistance .
> 
> JM2C/HTH
> 
> NOTE: your last plumbing diagram. I don't know why the pic wasn't attached when I quoted it


Thanks the info, very good point, i've actually modified it again slightly after getting some advice from Sig. I'll be doing the gate valves and you described now.


----------



## wtac

Great looking build...dunno how I missed the action .

Just curious, have you considered using 8" LVL for the span, since you doubled up w/2x4s and according to the spec sheet, you wouldn't need a centre support but at a sacrifice of dealing with a wider beam.

Just random thoughts running through my head...LOL


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> Great looking build...dunno how I missed the action .
> 
> Just curious, have you considered using 8" LVL for the span, since you doubled up w/2x4s and according to the spec sheet, you wouldn't need a centre support but at a sacrifice of dealing with a wider beam.
> 
> Just random thoughts running through my head...LOL


Honestly the only reason was because i had 2x4s kicking around. My neighbour is a structural engineer and he came over and told me that double 2x4 is plenty enough, and it just gives me more room to get things in and out.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Is it me or does the middle baffle look like there is no gap at bottom?


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Is it me or does the middle baffle look like there is no gap at bottom?


Oops was I suppose to leave a gap? Lol. I just realized that pic was before I glued it.


----------



## sig

Paul,

probably stupid remark, but do you plan to install something kind of plywood under the sump?
For my next set up, will use plumbing underpad to make some kind of box. It will prevent any spills going on the floor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Yup I'll be doing plywood and rubber membrane along the bottom and a few inches from the bottom to catch a few gallons of water.


----------



## PaulF757

*Lights*

What do u guys think if these lights?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0092...rect=true&ref_=pe_216650_113098070_em_1p_1_ti


----------



## Kweli

Check our evergrow lights instead,

In canada and come with warranty. I use them and they are great

Called "reefbreeders" in the states


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> What do u guys think if these lights?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0092...rect=true&ref_=pe_216650_113098070_em_1p_1_ti


At ebay search for* Euphotica *LED lights....look for the programmable ones it may impress you.


----------



## PaulF757

*water changes*

Hi folks,

busy week at work and nothing done on the tank. I'll be catching up this week.
I got my bulkheads in so i'll be finishing the overflow.

Question:

What's the best pipe to use for running saltwater for water changes? I'm looking at running about 40' of pipe from my laundry room where the drain and saltwater bin will be to the DT for future auto water changes.
Can i use 1/2" plastic poly pipe that they use to plumb the homes, or even the clear tubing? Are there any types of pipes that i can't use? I don't want use PVC for the fact that i need something to bend easily and it's also on the expensive side compared to the other options.

Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter

I use the clear pvc for WC's. Although 40 feet is alot...


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> busy week at work and nothing done on the tank. I'll be catching up this week.
> I got my bulkheads in so i'll be finishing the overflow.
> 
> Question:
> 
> What's the best pipe to use for running saltwater for water changes? I'm looking at running about 40' of pipe from my laundry room where the drain and saltwater bin will be to the DT for future auto water changes.
> Can i use 1/2" plastic poly pipe that they use to plumb the homes, or even the clear tubing? Are there any types of pipes that i can't use? I don't want use PVC for the fact that i need something to bend easily and it's also on the expensive side compared to the other options.
> 
> Thanks.


you can use PEX piping and I would avoid using clear ( not rigid) on the long distance. many will say copper is not good, but you can find plastic fittings.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=PEX+...QGI3YD4BQ&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1016&bih=630&dpr=1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> you can use PEX piping and I would avoid using clear ( not rigid) on the long distance. many will say copper is not good, but you can find plastic fittings.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=PEX+...QGI3YD4BQ&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1016&bih=630&dpr=1


I will use shark fittings so I can adjust things if I want.


----------



## PaulF757

*Overflow*

Here's my overflow with two 1.5" 90s in it. The overflow is 5.5" deep, so in the pic as is I have 2" from the top of the elbow to the top of the overflow.

That should leave me enough height to make the shyphon 1" above the bottom of the overflow, the partial 1/2" higher or so and the emergency.

What u guys think?


----------



## wtac

PEX is fine but do use poly fittings as you may have future issues w/fitting corrosion and failure as well as added Cu and Zn using the brass fittings. You'll have to hunt around for plastic PEX quick connect fittings.

With a 40' run, depending on head height, # fittings, how fast you want the water to fill, pump used for the NSW fill, etc, will dictate whether 1/2" or 3/4" best suits your needs.


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> PEX is fine but do use poly fittings as you may have future issues w/fitting corrosion and failure as well as added Cu and Zn using the brass fittings. You'll have to hunt around for plastic PEX quick connect fittings.
> 
> With a 40' run, depending on head height, # fittings, how fast you want the water to fill, pump used for the NSW fill, etc, will dictate whether 1/2" or 3/4" best suits your needs.


I've given up on that idea as it's easier to use a small hose and do it the old school way as my laundry is only a few feet away with an in floor drain.


----------



## PaulF757

Been busy with work, but i managed to get mine and Mike's overflows done and drilled. Also ran the electrical from the breaker box to the stand, which was a huge pain, good thing i had a fishing line handy.

Today i welded the OF box on the tank and moved it to its final resting place. I'll start the plumbing mock up soon, and hopefully by then winter will be over and ill be able to water test the tank in the garage while washing my marco rock.

Stay tuned.


----------



## sig

why would you have canopy? your tank sits high enough and I do not know how you will squeeze your body inside, when you need to do something on the bottom of the tank.
Probably opening is much bigger than it appears.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Greg is absolutely right about the clearance of that hood. There will be alot of stuff that won't fit thru the area that you've left yourself. I would suggest a minimum of 18" height to access the interior. Another thing I had noticed is that there is no room to add T5's when you decide your LED's aren't enough 

Good work so far


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Greg is absolutely right about the clearance of that hood. There will be alot of stuff that won't fit thru the area that you've left yourself. I would suggest a minimum of 18" height to access the interior. Another thing I had noticed is that there is no room to add T5's when you decide your LED's aren't enough
> 
> Good work so far


The wife wanted a hood, so happy wife happy Hobbyist. I do like the look of the hood also. As for the space, i will be cutting out a larger access hole on each side opposite to one another, i left as is to ensure that the wood was easier to square off as the plywood sheet warped a bit while sitting in my basement.


----------



## 50seven

Huge fan of hoods here. Just 2 recommendations:

-make sure you have some ventilation for heat dissipation. I ruined +$100 worth of T5 bulbs that way. 

-I'd cut the hole in the plywood side bigger and use a bigger door, giving you more access into the tank when open. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulF757

*Fuge light*

What you guys think of this light for my Fuge?http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Flex...663840&sr=1-10&keywords=led+aquarium+lighting


----------



## Mikeylikes

Good find there Paul. Looks interesting and price is cheap but was unable to find the colour output of it. Be great if it was in the 5300K range.


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Good find there Paul. Looks interesting and price is cheap but was unable to find the colour output of it. Be great if it was in the 5300K range.


You want one? for that price if it doesn't work out i can use it as a undercount light for my cabinet.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> What you guys think of this light for my Fuge?http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Flex...663840&sr=1-10&keywords=led+aquarium+lighting


Paul,I'd advice you to watch this video before buying any light for your Fuge.Pay close attention to the light he uses.
http://www.mrsaltwatertank.com/refu...iable-nutrient-control-or-just-a-safe-harbor/


----------



## altcharacter

That light doesn't look strong enough, although any light will do I guess.

This is what I have on both of my fuge's and I have a 13w bulb that is 5500k that I bought from Lowe's for $3. Both tanks have a 20g fuge and I've never had any problems with them.

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=JD13&PTYPE=Lights


----------



## Mikeylikes

PaulF757 said:


> You want one? for that price if it doesn't work out i can use it as a undercount light for my cabinet.


Thanks but I will pass. I will be using the same set up as Mr. Saltwater tank with 5300K bulbs I picked up at Canadian Tire. The bulbs were identical to what Meleev's Reef recommended so I thought I'd try that out.


----------



## fesso clown

PaulF757 said:


> What you guys think of this light for my Fuge?http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Flex...663840&sr=1-10&keywords=led+aquarium+lighting


If I am reading that right it's 48 LEDs that put out a total 3.5 Watts. so nope.


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> If I am reading that right it's 48 LEDs that put out a total 3.5 Watts. so nope.


You're right, I miss read it.


----------



## PaulF757

*Ato*

Want to get started on my ATO tank. What's a good size tank for my 180g?
I was thinking around 20g of so.


----------



## altcharacter

5g should be more than enough. I have 2g for a total volume of 65g and I fill up every 3-4 days.


----------



## sig

assume approximately 1g evaporation daily. I had 10G on the 200G system

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Finally the tank is in the garage being water tested. After 3 hours no leaks so far, now let's hope the welds hold. Also got my 30g rodi drum, time to fill that sucker so I can wash my rock. 

All plumbing will be here Friday, can't wait to cycle this bad boy.


----------



## kamal

Wooohoooo 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice!! Congrats on a beautiful tank


----------



## Mikeylikes

Way to go bud! Itching to water test mine as well. Started on cooking the rocks past weekend.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Finally the tank is in the garage being water tested. After 3 hours no leaks so far, now let's hope the welds hold. Also got my 30g rodi drum, time to fill that sucker so I can wash my rock.
> 
> All plumbing will be here Friday, can't wait to cycle this bad boy.


I surely hope the holes you made in the acrylic tank is all smoothen out or else.......CRACKS....CRACKS...trust me on this one.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Flameangel said:


> I surely hope the holes you made in the acrylic tank is all smoothen out or else.......CRACKS....CRACKS...trust me on this one.


which holes are you referring to ? the overflow holes ?


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Way to go bud! Itching to water test mine as well. Started on cooking the rocks past weekend.


I'm going to start soon, need to make some RO water first so i can wash them off.


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> which holes are you referring to ? the overflow holes ?


If that's what your referring to then yes, they are all smooth.


----------



## Flameangel

Mikeylikes said:


> which holes are you referring to ? the overflow holes ?


All holes you drill in the acrylics need to be smoothen out coz the inside edges of the hole drilled will be on the rough side hence will leave hair line cracks that when it's under pressure ULTIMATELY leads to cracking short or long term.DON"T BE CAUGHT OFF GUARD.


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Very nice!! Congrats on a beautiful tank


Thank you very much.


----------



## Flameangel

With just the looks of all the pictures and not to mention careful planning,needless to say your tank is gonna be one of the envy in the hobby.Post a video in YouTube after it matures....it'll be awesome. Just hoping you'll be home mostly everyday to enjoy your CREATION.


----------



## PaulF757

Flameangel said:


> With just the looks of all the pictures and not to mention careful planning,needless to say your tank is gonna be one of the envy in the hobby.Post a video in YouTube after it matures....it'll be awesome. Just hoping you'll be home mostly everyday to enjoy your CREATION.


I'm hoping it turns out great. Got a bag full of plumbing fittings, can't wait to start plumbing this thing. Thanks got the kind words.


----------



## PaulF757

Update:

The Marco rock is cooking, finally got my 50g drum, ro/DI is installed and already filled the 30g drum.

Tank and sump are leak free, tomorrow I spray paint the side and move it to its final destination. Plumbing to go.

Bought some pond linear to put under stand. Hopefully it won't be needed.

Got my laundry cabinets and doors installed. Wife is very happy, needed to butter her up to break down the news about the led light purchase. 

Busy day for me tomorrow.


----------



## PaulF757

Here's the cabinets complete.


----------



## KJSMSW

Hi Paul,

The cabinets look nice.

I enjoyed reading through this thread.

As a side note, not only does the tank build/cabinets look nice, but you have got a very nice and elegant/modern looking house as a whole (even including the kids toys.  )


----------



## PaulF757

KJSMSW said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The cabinets look nice.
> 
> I enjoyed reading through this thread.
> 
> As a side note, not only does the tank build/cabinets look nice, but you have got a very nice and elegant/modern looking house as a whole (even including the kids toys.  )


Thank you very much.


----------



## PaulF757

*BeanAnimal*

Who's got one working like a charm? May need some pointers, hoping to be plumbing this week.


----------



## tom g

*amazing*

i don't know how I missed this thread I just read thru the hole thing very nice build look forward to more 
nice to see it come all togeather 
cheers 
tom


----------



## PaulF757

First, Tom welcome aboard, enjoy the ride. LOL.

The tank has been put in its final resting place. The overflow side has been painted black, use Krylon Fusion, works great but i had to put the tank on it's other side so the painted side was flat or else the paint runs allot. It took one can to do that little side, not cheap but nothing in this hobby ever is.

I had some left over primer and black paint from a previous project so i primed and painted the hood section. Hopefully it will last the moisture and salt creep. The good thing about the black paint is it has a sealer in it as it's exterior grade paint. 

After cleaning the tank i found a few scratches so got some polishing ahead of me and then it's on to plumbing. I'll do a mock up and submit the layout on here to get your opinion.


----------



## kamal

Looks awesome 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

*Playing with the Aquascape*

Just decided to start playing with the aquascape. Not too happy with it but it's a start. Let me know what you guys think?

Open to suggestions. I may try to create some overhangs with acrylic rods.


----------



## wtac

The first pic looks good but only has what looks to me, nice ledges for coral placement from that side. The other side will pose a challenge.

I suggest setting the table as a peninsula so you can look at it from the 3 sides to better help you plan the aquascape. Tape the table to mark the base dims of the aquarium and leave at last 6" clearance b/w the rock and sides to allow coral placement and to algae scrape down to the substrate level.

Tough w/mostly boulder shapes. A few flat pieces would be nice to add to the mix. You can strategically break up a rock and use hydraulic cement to bond them together to make interesting shapes.

JM2C


----------



## fesso clown

+1 adjust the table so you can see it from both sides. 
+1 some flat shelf pieces would do wonders 
I think it's a bit too much rock. It looks too full (to me) I like some negative space. I would suggest looking through some aquascape threads over on reefcentral for some inspiration. 
Here is a good thread with things to consider:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2217633
If you google 120 Gallon peninsula + aquascaping + reefcentral you'll get loads of ideas.

See if you can exchange some macro (if bought locally) for some flat pieces.

The tank looks great btw, awesome job!


----------



## PaulF757

All great points and ideas, thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

*Plumbing cretique*

It's done. Looking for suggestions on anything I can improve.

Nothing is glued and just being held in place temporarily. The return lines will completed with flex PVC pipe. I'm thinking of adding a union before the wye also.

Also was short a t were the manifold will be split.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

Drains .........


----------



## PaulF757

Continued...........


----------



## PaulF757

Return..........


----------



## PaulF757

This pic tries to show everything. Ran out of 1.5" pipe to extend the drains into the sump. The full siphon is complete, should I add another union below the gate valve to adjust height of the pipe going into the sump since I don't know what the final height will be?

Should I add a union on the return between the GV and the wye? It's 1.5" until the wye where it splits into 1". 
from the wye I'll use PVC flex to the unions. 
As for the manifold I plan on putting a t in the middle, I'll cap the left side for future expansion or even try to run the skimmer and the right side will drain into the fuge.


----------



## fesso clown

PaulF757 said:


> should I add another union below the gate valve to adjust height of the pipe going into the sump since I don't know what the final height will be?
> 
> I wouldn't bother.... you can just use a coupler if you need to adjust the height. 50 cents.
> 
> Should I add a union on the return between the GV and the wye? It's 1.5" until the wye where it splits into 1".
> from the wye I'll use PVC flex to the unions.
> 
> Probably not necessary
> As for the manifold I plan on putting a t in the middle, I'll cap the left side for future expansion or even try to run the skimmer and the right side will drain into the fuge.
> Good idea


It's looking great. Where abouts do you live? I am free during the day monday and tuesday if you want a sanity check before you glue. (if you aren't too far away....)


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> It's looking great. Where abouts do you live? I am free during the day monday and tuesday if you want a sanity check before you glue. (if you aren't too far away....)


I'm at Keele/401 area. I would be greatful if you could.
I'm thinking a union on the return line before the wye would make it easier to remove, modify and change pumps if it's ever required.


----------



## PaulF757

*Clean up tank*

Ok so my tank is polished and I used the acrylic cleaner (novus) on the inside, should I clean it with something else before I fill it?


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks to Fesso Clown for taking the time to come over and check out my set up. Got the ok to glue all the plumbing.

Lights arrived today so hopefully I'll have them up tomorrow.


----------



## PaulF757

*Setting up Apex Controller*

Hi guys,

I got a used Apex from a guy that left the hobby, and i'm having trouble with setting it up. I'm not a computer savvy, so any one out there willing to help me set it up? Beer included.


----------



## altcharacter

The beer part sounds amazing


----------



## wtac

It's not that hard...I'm not too computer savvy and yeah...the manual is quite the read . I think it took me 10hrs the "break the APEX cherry" w/4float switches on a I/O Breakout Box, 4 sensor Lead Detector (ALD).

Have you plugged it into the network and logged into it? I find it easier going through the computer vs the display module. I usually program my clients on site w/my PC laptop and this is the the general routine that I can remember.

With the EB8 unplugged:
- connect the APEX to the network w/a LAN cable
- connect the display and EB8
- plug the EB8 into an outlet
- let it all "start-up": there will be a a green light on the main module and EB8
- in your web browser, first clear out your cache and then type "apex" in the address bar and the APEX dashboard should pop up

If it doesn't and you get a "search page result" of different sites then:
- on the display, IIRC, search for "system" and "IP address"
- in your web browser address bar, type in those numbers, ie 198.168.1.169

An admin/password will pop up. Hopefully the previous owner gave you his or put it back to default: admin/1234. If they didn't and did not provide the admin/password, I think there is a menu to "restore to default" through the display.

If you can get to that point, fabulous! Then I would suggest that on a piece of paper, "map out" what you want plugged into what outlet and settings you want for that device. That makes it faster and easier to rename and program the outlets.

If you have other modules, ie I/O Breakout Box, ALD, etc you should map those out as well.

That'll save time in programming the APEX.

HTH


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> It's not that hard...I'm not too computer savvy and yeah...the manual is quite the read . I think it took me 10hrs the "break the APEX cherry" w/4float switches on a I/O Breakout Box, 4 sensor Lead Detector (ALD).
> 
> Have you plugged it into the network and logged into it? I find it easier going through the computer vs the display module. I usually program my clients on site w/my PC laptop and this is the the general routine that I can remember.
> 
> With the EB8 unplugged:
> - connect the APEX to the network w/a LAN cable
> - connect the display and EB8
> - plug the EB8 into an outlet
> - let it all "start-up": there will be a a green light on the main module and EB8
> - in your web browser, first clear out your cache and then type "apex" in the address bar and the APEX dashboard should pop up
> 
> If it doesn't and you get a "search page result" of different sites then:
> - on the display, IIRC, search for "system" and "IP address"
> - in your web browser address bar, type in those numbers, ie 198.168.1.169
> 
> An admin/password will pop up. Hopefully the previous owner gave you his or put it back to default: admin/1234. If they didn't and did not provide the admin/password, I think there is a menu to "restore to default" through the display.
> 
> If you can get to that point, fabulous! Then I would suggest that on a piece of paper, "map out" what you want plugged into what outlet and settings you want for that device. That makes it faster and easier to rename and program the outlets.
> 
> If you have other modules, ie I/O Breakout Box, ALD, etc you should map those out as well.
> 
> That'll save time in programming the APEX.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for you help, I got it to finally work, just had to borrow my bros laptop as my MBair does not have ethernet.


----------



## PaulF757

*Updated*

Busy weekend for me, here are a few things that got done this weekend:

1) Got the Marco Rock in tubs full of RO water, some was done a few days ago so i tried aquascaping. I glued a few test pieces and it worked great so hopefully i'll get a few more done soon.

2) All the plumbing is glued (see pics) except the pieces that will be attached to the pump. Hopefully the DC12000 will show up this week. Also can't glue the T for the manifold until the final height is determined by the pump. The emergency drain was left above the water line on purpose so i could hear it when it's in use, should alarm me if something is wrong withe the BeanAnimal, thanks for the suggestion FessoClown. I put a coupling which is unglued on the full siphon so i can adjust the pipe height. Now i have to fabricate something to hold those pipes and take the pressure away from the overflow box.

The external overflow, drains and bulkheads were tested for leaks and glad to report that there were none. 

3) Installed a pond liner all around the base cabinet, it's 7" high so that should hold a few gallons and any of my spills. Hard to see in the pics but the plywood was installed to hold up the liner.

4) Apex was roughly installed, have some work still on that but I'm in no hurry right now. The biggest headache was getting the Apex Fusion updated and finally got it done today. I ran two separate power circuits connected to GFIs. This should allow me to distribute the electrical loads. I ordered some rope led lighting for the cabinet, should be delivered this week.

5) Picked up some egg crate, now should i just put a full piece or am i better off cutting off the areas where i don't need it? I'm not decided on the aquascape, and i think I'm just going to do start adding rock into the tank and make adjustments as required, I know, better not scratch anything, I'm just worried that once i put a good scape together i won't be able to replicate it.

Sorry for the crappy pic quality.


----------



## Letigrama

great job Paul, you are almost there! the plumbing looks amazing, can wait for pics of the tank filled!


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks Leti,

Gonna try to fill it up this weekend.



Letigrama said:


> great job Paul, you are almost there! the plumbing looks amazing, can wait for pics of the tank filled!


----------



## PaulF757

*Cleaning sand*

A few questions:

I tried washing my fine aragonite sand and no matter how many times i rinsed it it still came out cloudy. Should i just rinse it a few times and add it into the tank?

Also, do you unplug the power to the RO/DI unit when finished? I have a Puratek vertex and don't see an off on switch anywhere.

My saltwater barrel is 50G, sealed lid, do i have to keep the water circulating all the time? Will it go bad in between water changes?

During cycling my tank, do i do water changes? Should i have the water clear from the sand before cycling?

Thanks.


----------



## TypeZERO

nice setup! defiantly planned and organized. Love the plumbing job!


----------



## altcharacter

Paul I can come over one of these nights and we can chat about what to do now. 

Also, say hi to john for me


----------



## PaulF757

TypeZERO said:


> nice setup! defiantly planned and organized. Love the plumbing job!


 Thanks. Its getting there.


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Paul I can come over one of these nights and we can chat about what to do now.
> 
> Also, say hi to john for me


 Small world. He's a great guy to fly with.

Would like to come over for sure. John said you have a nice setup. I'm gonna need some live rock soon. I'm hoping to fill the tank with water this weekend and let the sand settle before i turn on my pump.


----------



## wtac

IME, no more than 3 rinses is all that is needed to get the bulk of the "dust" out. Any more is a waste of water, time and strain on the back as aragonite is relatively soft and "bits" will grind off each other during the washing process. The cloudiness will settle and skim out in a day or two.

You can keep the Puratek RO/DI on all the time. The back pressure will shut the unit off automatically as it has an electronic ASOV system.

With stored NSW, I prefer to have water movement. You can program an air pump to aerate/powerhead to circulate it every few hours for 15mins through the APEX vs having it on 24/7.

JM2C


----------



## PaulF757

*Aquascape*

Go ahead and critique it. I've tried several things, and honestly not too crazy about any, but this one is alright i guess. I tried a few things, large island, small island, etc.


----------



## KJSMSW

Looks great, if you ask me.

It will look much better once you get the sand and water in there.


----------



## wtac

The most important thing is having ledges to easily place coral colonies/frag plugs. What you are creating is a framework where corals will expand upon. In time, you won't even notice the LR aquascape .

Personally I like it and can envision numerous "outcomes" depending on the corals you wish to keep and how they will "grow out" from the aquascape as well as fish that can make a home, ie in pic 6, with tabling SPS on the upper 1/4 of the vertical aquscape, I can envision a school of anthias/cardinal fish hanging out underneath.

Add sand and fill 'er up!


----------



## altcharacter

very nice scape, and I think it makes alot of sense! Most people never put dark places in their tanks and usually ram it full with rock. An overcrowded tank, in my opinion, is really old school thinking. It doesn't have to be 1 pound per gallon anymore since we have sumps, skimmers, and reactors that take care of the cleaning. By utilizing what we have underneath, we can make our display appealing. Also with less rock in the tank this gives your corals more room to grow out in the future.

I have no idea why you haven't filled this already...stop teasing!


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks for the kind words. After taking a break to help Mike build his stand i got back to it and made a few changes. Now I'm really happy with it. I added a few more arches and made the low side of the tank more to scale.

Saltwater is mixing and heating up, in the morning ill pump 50G in the tank to help the sand settle. I wish my DC12000 was in but i guess i'll just cycle the tank with the WP40.


----------



## altcharacter

That's all you need! Just one little pump to do a bit of motion since nothing is in there.

Fill it already!


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> That's all you need! Just one little pump to do a bit of motion since nothing is in there.
> 
> Fill it already!


I'm filling it today, with 80 or so gallons at least. Can i come by this week some time to swap rock? I have some nice pieces for you. I did the acid wash for 24 hrs and then into ro water for a week, water change and then another week. Send me a PM or your number.


----------



## altcharacter

You can come by today and keep the rocks in a bucket with a small powerhead and small heater.

I'm gone for 12 days as of monday morning


----------



## PaulF757

Houston, we have water in the tank, it's cloudy but it's water. Getting the live rock today and let the adventure begin.

wish me luck.


----------



## KJSMSW

Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## PaulF757

*Water day 2*

Day two with water. It's allot less cloudy today.

Should I turn on a pump or let it settle some more?


----------



## sig

you should run power head inside the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> you should run power head inside the tank


Yup, I was just waiting for the sand to settle a bit. I got a powerhead on low and some of the water going through a filter sock, trying to remove some silt.

It's all stirred up again, but that may be the stuff on the rocks.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Yup, I was just waiting for the sand to settle a bit.


don't wait. I found that small power head helps to settle sand, but I can not explain this phenomenon

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> don't wait. I found that small power head helps to settle sand, but I can not explain this phenomenon


WP40 on slow setting or a smaller koralia? Those are my only two options. My return pump should be here soon.


----------



## altcharacter

Stop second guessing yourself and start already. You are like a 16 year old kid on a first date 

By starting the cycle with flow and temp you are forcing bacteria to cling onto the sand and dust. Eventually it will settle


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Stop second guessing yourself and start already. You are like a 16 year old kid on a first date
> 
> By starting the cycle with flow and temp you are forcing bacteria to cling onto the sand and dust. Eventually it will settle


Yes I am, trying to get lucky on my first date

Need another heater in there for sure, gonna get one soon.

It's been two days, should I test ammonia?


----------



## KJSMSW

PaulF757 said:


> It's been two days, should I test ammonia?


I would.

Was this fully cured live rock that you put into the tank?

The best way to know is to test. At the 2 day mark, I would definitely be testing if it were mine. It's good to know exactly where the tank is at as you go along the process.

When I cycled my tank, I actually never saw Nitrite. Only Ammonia one day at 0.25ppm and then Nitrates from that point on. My tank was already cycled by day 3.

It all depends on the live rock you've got and how much or how little die off has occurred.


----------



## PaulF757

*Rock*

Yes, I got it from alt character who was nice enough to trade me some.


KJSMSW said:


> I would.
> 
> Was this fully cured live rock that you put into the tank?
> 
> The best way to know is to test. At the 2 day mark, I would definitely be testing if it were mine. It's good to know exactly where the tank is at as you go along the process.
> 
> When I cycled my tank, I actually never saw Nitrite. Only Ammonia one day at 0.25ppm and then Nitrates from that point on. My tank was already cycled by day 3.
> 
> It all depends on the live rock you've got and how much or how little die off has occurred.


----------



## KJSMSW

Ah, yes. I did read that on the previous page. I just wasn't sure if you managed to swap rock with him before he went away.

Looking forward to the test results.


----------



## Mikeylikes

given that I'm not that far behind my partner in crime with getting my tank up and running ... what are some good reliable test kits for phosphate, nitrate, nitrite, ammonia etc ?


----------



## sig

https://www.goreef.com/Salifert-c-272/

just ask them do not send expired ones 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> given that I'm not that far behind my partner in crime with getting my tank up and running ... what are some good reliable test kits for phosphate, nitrate, nitrite, ammonia etc ?


Sweet, Lets get some water in that bad boy. Our pumps should be here very soon.


----------



## PaulF757

*Test 1*

So today i did my first Ammonia test and looks like its at 0. The temperature may of been a bit on the low side so i added a second heater. I'll test in two more days.

Where's a good place to buy some coarse sand to add to the tank? I'm thinking of adding a bag of coarse sand on top just to help keep the dust down and let the bacteria do the rest.

Got a QT tank today, gonna fill it up tomorrow and go buy my first fish on friday. The kids and I are super excited.


----------



## PaulF757

Crap, forgot i have to cycle the QT tank, i guess the fish are going to have to wait.


----------



## Mikeylikes

sig said:


> https://www.goreef.com/Salifert-c-272/
> 
> just ask them do not send expired ones


Thanks Sig !!


----------



## KJSMSW

It's always a little bit of a pain when you get a reading of 0. I'm thinking your tank is probably already cycled (on a small scale, keep in mind) since you got the rock from Dave. It would make sense since there would have been negligible (if any) die off from the rock and all of the beneficial bacteria would have been in place already to remove any ammonia that would have occurred in the last 2 days from that die off.

Try again in 2 days as you suggested and if you get another reading of 0, you might want to try testing for nitrate. Chances are that if you get a reading of 0 for ammonia in two days time, then you are either already cycled on a small scale, or you need to jump start your cycle by adding something from an established tank (media, sand, more live rock) or some pure ammonia supplement.

With that big of a tank, two heaters is probably best. It will be more evenly spread (even though you will have powerheads) and it should hopefully keep it more consistent.

Sorry, I don't really have a response as to where the best place would be to buy the coarse sand. I'm sure someone else can help you out there. Keep in mind that adding coarse sand may spike your cycle if it has bacteria in it.


----------



## PaulF757

I"ll test again in two days.

Anyone have any PH Solution to calibrate the probe?
I'll buy some off you or does BAs have the packets i can buy?


----------



## PaulF757

Allot less cloudy today. Still a bit of sand that settled on the rocks, should I leave it or blow it off for now?


----------



## rburns24

-

Blowing it off now would be good. There's nothing like acrylic for clarity. Enjoy.

-


----------



## KJSMSW

Big Al's should have the pH calibration products.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/ph-7-01-buffer-solution-20-ml.html

As for the sand on the live rock - it's up to you if you wish to blow it off. It won't hurt/kill anything to leave it on. If you blow it off now, more will settle, so it's unnecessary.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> I"ll test again in two days.
> 
> Anyone have any PH Solution to calibrate the probe?
> I'll buy some off you or does BAs have the packets i can buy?


Which monitor you got?
for the price of 1 from BA (Pinpoint) you can get a few from the MOPS

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-accessories-c-1_169_170.html?page=2&sort=2a

I do not remember for sure, but you will need # 4 and 10. get a few, since you will need to calibrate this Pinpoint monitors very often. Especially, if you are going to dose solutions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

-
I just ordered one and am getting the 7.0 and 10.0 solutions. I'm pretty sure those 
are the ones you use for calibration for saltwater.
-


----------



## altcharacter

Very little die off indeed since I gave him a good 10 pounds of rubble with 2 gallons of warm tank water. 

I also gave Paul a mushroom on one of the rocks. This is a good Indication of weather the tank is doing well or not


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Very little die off indeed since I gave him a good 10 pounds of rubble with 2 gallons of warm tank water.
> 
> I also gave Paul a mushroom on one of the rocks. This is a good Indication of weather the tank is doing well or not


Ok should I drop a shrimp in there then?


----------



## PaulF757

rburns24 said:


> -
> I just ordered one and am getting the 7.0 and 10.0 solutions. I'm pretty sure those
> are the ones you use for calibration for saltwater.
> -


I was at Canada corals and got me some, they said 4,7,10. Each pack is $2.


----------



## wtac

rburns24 said:


> -
> I just ordered one and am getting the 7.0 and 10.0 solutions. I'm pretty sure those
> are the ones you use for calibration for saltwater.
> -


+1: use 4.0 and 7.0 for a CaRx as the "target pH" range is below 7.0.

Although going +/- 1.0 from the 7.0, technically you can use either 4.0 or 10.0. Beyond +/-1.0 from 7.0, accuracy tapers off if you us the calibrations solution opposite to the range (basic/acidic) you are testing/monitoring and really off as the probe ages.


----------



## PaulF757

*Water*

I'm looking for some display water to start my qt tank. I'm not rushing it just being efficient. Wanna qt two clowns while cycling display tank.

Anyone doing a water change this weekend? I got the buckets and beer.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

*Day 4*

So no ammonia or nitrites. Added a raw shrimp to get it going.

Not sure if the coral is going to make it. Today I checked salinity and it dropped from 1.025 to 1.022, so I added some salt, the temp did go up from 72 to 76 so that explains it.

Should I go buy an ammonia solution?


----------



## PaulF757

Here's the shrimp. Get to work buddy.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> I'm looking for some display water to start my qt tank. I'm not rushing it just being efficient. Wanna qt two clowns while cycling display tank.
> 
> Anyone doing a water change this weekend? I got the buckets and beer.
> 
> Thanks.


I will have 10G Sunday after 4 PM and no beer necessary. Can do it Saturday evening if it more convenient for you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KJSMSW

Paul,

It really sounds like the tank is already "mini" cycled. The rock from Dave would have the bacteria you need.

By placing the shrimp in the tank, you may see a small spike in ammonia and then have your parameters even out quickly as the ammonia turns to nitrite>nitrate.

Keep in mind as well that a shrimp will add other nutrients to the water and is not good for water purity or clarity. 

I have some pure Ammonia, barely used and only a few months old. I'm not sure how far you are from Markham (Steeles & McCowan). If you're close, you can have it, but since it is relatively cheap, it might make more sense to pick some up from the store. Gas prices are steep. Not sure what you drive, but I have a 3.5L and it gets expensive quickly 

Also, I think the mushroom coral will recover.

If you're close to my area and you'd like to ammonia, send me a PM and I'll give you my contact information.


----------



## Letigrama

Hi Paul, how is the quarantine set up going?


----------



## sig

Letigrama said:


> Hi Paul, how is the quarantine set up going?


you gave him a dirty water for free 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama

Lol.

Gave him dirty water, dirty LR and his first fish! And is not a damsel


----------



## PaulF757

Letigrama said:


> Lol.
> 
> Gave him dirty water, dirty LR and his first fish! And is not a damsel


The big guy is loving his new home. Kinda cute when the kids go say good morning and good night.

No damsels in my tank.


----------



## PaulF757

Day 7 testing

Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5
Temp 78, salinity 1.023

Few questions:
1) can I clean the glass of that silt left from the sand or wait till the algae grows?
2) what's a good acrylic cleaner? That shark one is it worth the $100?
3) what kind of turkey Baxter do you guys use?


----------



## wtac

1. Clean it
2. My response here. The Tiger Float is niiice and will grip on 1/2" moreso than the squarish MagFloat (350?). The MF will still do a good job w/the 3mm sliced Magic Eraser but you have to be more patient in the wiping as not to lose the wet side. It is worth the $50-60 difference? If you are patient in the process, yep, if not, get the Algae Free Tiger Shark.

I find that the Magic Eraser doesn't catch the aragonite as easy as the acrylic cleaning pad that the Algae Free includes w/the kit.

3. Any dollar store baster will work. If you find the opening in the tip is too large and drips during transfer, heat the tip to soften the plastic to close it a bit.

HTH/JM2C/E


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> 1. Clean it
> 2. My response here. The Tiger Float is niiice and will grip on 1/2" moreso than the squarish MagFloat (350?). The MF will still do a good job w/the 3mm sliced Magic Eraser but you have to be more patient in the wiping as not to lose the wet side. It is worth the $50-60 difference? If you are patient in the process, yep, if not, get the Algae Free Tiger Shark.
> 
> I find that the Magic Eraser doesn't catch the aragonite as easy as the acrylic cleaning pad that the Algae Free includes w/the kit.
> 
> 3. Any dollar store baster will work. If you find the opening in the tip is too large and drips during transfer, heat the tip to soften the plastic to close it a bit.
> 
> HTH/JM2C/E


Thanks for the info, like all things in this hobby you're better off buying the good stuff right away.


----------



## PaulF757

When do I remove the shrimp, should I let it fully decompose in there?


----------



## KJSMSW

What else do you have in the tank? Any fish or invertebrates?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW

You will need a constant supply of ammonia, whether that is from a decaying shrimp, fish food and fish poo, invertebrate food or poo, etc.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

KJSMSW said:


> You will need a constant supply of ammonia, whether that is from a decaying shrimp, fish food and fish poo, invertebrate food or poo, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Ok I'll leave it in. I've been ghost feeding once every other day.

All that's in the tank is live rock, dead shrimp and a mushroom coral that Dave donated.


----------



## KJSMSW

You are correct. In your case, it would be a good idea to leave the shrimp in otherwise you might accidentally kill off the bacteria (they will starve).

Any idea as to when you will add fish and a clean up crew?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW

Also, how has the coral been doing? Any pictures?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Come over and get more rubble one night


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Come over and get more rubble one night


Pm sent..."...


----------



## PaulF757

KJSMSW said:


> Also, how has the coral been doing? Any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


He's a fighter, extending for light, I'll have my LEDs running this weekend, but I thought you weren't suppose to run them while cycling the tank.


----------



## PaulF757

Picking up my clowns tomorrow. Kids are really excited, they will be in QT tank fir a few weeks.


----------



## KJSMSW

PaulF757 said:


> I thought you weren't suppose to run them while cycling the tank.


You are right. It is generally not advised to run the lights while cycling a tank, as all you will be doing is helping the growth of algae.

It's best to try and get corals and a clean up crew in the tank as soon as possible to help reduce the possibility of an algae bloom.

The idea behind this is that the corals will use up nutrients which will make it harder for algae to grow as there will not be an abundance of nutrients in the tank. The corals will also take up light and provide "_some_" shade, which reduces light in certain parts of the tank.

The clean up crew (snails, crabs, etc) will help to eat any algae that may be starting to form, hopefully rendering this algae unseen by your human eye before it grows into something that you _can_ see.


----------



## fesso clown

+1 time for clean up crew. Who's got a sale on snails this weekend?


----------



## altcharacter

I've got like 3000 nassarius snails you can come pick up!!!


----------



## KJSMSW

Dave!

Can I grab some Nassarius when I pop by tonight? I only need like 3!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

Mmmm... without offending anyone... whatta heckisbthe clean up crew going to eat? As far as I know the pump was not there and the lights are going this weekend... if you want tp buy clean up crew to starve for 3-4 weeks go ahead. Not even for the qt tank yet until lihht are on there too. The only reason why u should get clean up crew is if you are getting algea from natural light which I don't think ciz the tank is downstairs. Just my two cents


----------



## altcharacter

algae won't grow in a tank with no nitrates. You need to build nitrates with a clean up crew. You feed the clean up crew a few pellets...thus starting the cycle.

With my tank I put in a few NLS pellets a day to keep the cycle going and to feed the snails. Worked out just fine


----------



## fesso clown

You want the snails not only to be clean up crew but also a poop crew. Yes you may need to feed them a little.


----------



## sig

clean up crew, poop up crew. Stop bothering people and put corals and fishes in already 

Why would you quarantine fishes if there are no other fishes in the tank 
The worst case scenario (ich, velvet) fishes will die in DT and you will wait another two months before adding new fishes. During these 2 months you will enjoy adding corals and cleaning/pooping crews as many as you want.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama

i still dont agree. When we say clean up crew, we should clarify, so yes, were talking about hermit crabs or shrimps, they will eat pellets. but you guys are telling him to get snails and im sorry, i have had a few different types of snails and never seen them eating a pellet from a sandbed. If he wants a crew, better get a few hermit crabs, i started that way too.

Mind you how many hermits do you need to create nitrates for a 180g tank. A whole lot.

i believe Paul is not putting any fish in the DT because up to last week he didnt have a pump yet. If you aint got no pump, you cant do pretty much anything.


----------



## altcharacter

Snails are cheap and most of the time free. Go out and buy a shrimp @ $10 and it dies...that adds up. Snails will do the same job as any other creature in the tank and some snails are actually better at surviving swings in the tank. 

Snails = cheap!!


----------



## fesso clown

Gonna disagree with your disagreement. To clarify I am only talking about snails, I'd stay away from hermits altogether. Shrimp would be fine but at this point, before anything else I would add snails. Snails do eat pellets and anything else they can get their slimmers on... they hone in pretty quick too... they eat... they poop and bang you're feeding nitrifying bacteria speeding up colonization and the cycle.


----------



## KJSMSW

I'm going to agree with fesso and Dave. Grab some snails for your cleanup crew. Nassarius, Astreae, Cerith are all great snails to have.

Paul, you have told me you placed a shrimp in the tank, as well as did a little ghost feeding in order to keep the bacteria alive. This will provide enough nutrition for the snails for the time being.

Don't worry about feeding your clean up crew. Algae will grow quickly in a newly cycled tank. 

Even if the snails had no source of nutrition, they will not waste away that easily. They are scavengers by nature and usually never have a direct food source at all times.

Although I do have some hermits, I would also advise staying away from these. They are a pain. They can kill each other, kill snails (sometimes) and will step on your corals.

The only reason I have a few is because I do actually think they bring some life to the tank and they are quite interesting to watch.


----------



## sig

and I always agree with Letigrama...  and strongly recommend you to do the same 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama

sig said:


> and I always agree with Letigrama...  and strongly recommend you to do the same


OMg Greg! you touched my heart 

I told you im not offended, you can disagree with me, everyone does.

Dont want to disagree anymore, but you guys are saying " the snails will eat the algae" which one??? he just set up the tank last week, he didnt put the lights yet, and did I mention again " there is no filtration????" he doesnt have the pump yet ( at least as of last week)

Therefore, he has no lights = no algae, and no fecking filtration to clear the nitrates and the ammonia that is building up. I think he only has a powerhead going on there.

Yes, fine, get snails and let them die, unless you get " pellet eating snails" ...

I agree that getting a clean up crew is first, but did I mention he doesnt have lights or filtration?- how many days would the clean crew will survive without this....


----------



## altcharacter

nassarius snails eat pellets. That's why I said get nassarius!!!! Snails don't need lights either...especially Nassarius 

It's literally the best of all the ideas in his situation. A snail that eats pellets, poops, doesn't need lights, doesn't need anything except a few pellets every other day. 

I bought 2 nassarius snails and now I literally have 400 in my sandbed. Snail orgy...


----------



## PaulF757

Finally got a few hours today to work on my tank.
1. I did another test and as per before Ammonia and Nitrites are 0, Nitrates 5ppm, did a PH test and its 7.8 ish, API tests not the greatest.

2. Got my rope LED lights installed under the cabinet, finally i can see what i'm doing. It's hooked up to a magnetic switch so they will only come on when the door is opened.

3. Got two fans installed, one above the tank and the other in the sump area to keep air moving and circulating. I'll have these on some kind of program on the APEX.

4. installed the LED lights 9" above the tank. I fabricated my own L brackets out of left over acrylic i had. Drilled some holes to make them adjustable 3" in either direction, used plastic washers and screws to hold everything together. I used the factory harness as well just incase the acrylic weld ever gives way. On the acrylic brackets i put stoppers on the ends so they don't slide off.

5. Picked up my pump, finally, hope to have my plumbing, pump and BeanAnimal all done on Sunday, then it's on to programming the APEX and hiding all the wires.

6. Got some juvenile oscellaris clowns today from RB, and so far they love their new home, only if its only a QT tank.

Next week i'm hoping to make my top off container and probe holder.


----------



## PaulF757

First let me start off with just saying a BIG thank you to all for your help and advice. My faith in humanity was almost gone until i joined this forum. Everyone here has been really help full and very generous, I can't say enough good things about you guys.

With that said, we all have our views on what's best in this hobby, so lets not take anything personal. I agree with both sides of the fence here, but i'm a newbie so what do i know.

My sump will be set up very shortly and i may turn the lights on very briefly, maybe just blues, the hammer coral loved those light today, i only had the blues on and immediately he stopped stretching. He's doing great Dave, so don't worry buddy.


----------



## Marz

I really like your light brackets btw.


----------



## PaulF757

Marz said:


> I really like your light brackets btw.


Thanks, they were a great and easy solution to mount the lights and make it adjustable, only took me a few minutes to make them.


----------



## KJSMSW

Looks like things are really starting to come along.

I can't wait to see the end result. I think it's going to be awesome.

You organized the sump/area under the tank quite well.

Keep those updates and pictures coming!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

Hi Paul! I love the acrylic holders for the LEDs. how do you like them? mine apparently are arriving this Monday.

So, i dont understand, Dave gave you a HAMMER?? did he tell you hammer's are not that easy!!! if the hammer is on the main, is time to turn the lights all the way. The hammer will need really good parameters and calcium, strontium etc. You better check the calcium and ALK levels and if calcium is low you gonna have to start to dose.... i just hate if things are starting to die on you. 

Let us know if you need help. I am glad you finally got all the equipment.

overview
The Hammer Coral, Branching is a large polyp stony (LPS) coral and often referred to as Euphyllia Hammer Coral or Anchor Coral. Its common names are derived from the appearance of its hammer-, or anchor-shaped tentacles. Its polyps are visible throughout the day and night and hide its skeletal base. It may be green, tan, or brown in color, with lime green or yellow tips on the ends of its tentacles that glow under actinic lighting. Some varieties may be branched which makes them look similar to a Torch Coral (E. glabrescens).
It is moderately difficult to maintain, but with proper water conditions in the aquarium, it will thrive. It will require moderate lighting combined with moderate water movement within the aquarium. At night, its sweeper tentacles can extend up to six inches in the reef aquarium, stinging other species of corals and animals. Allow plenty of room between it and other neighboring corals. For continued good health, it will also require the addition of calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to the water.

It will benefit from additional food fed weekly in the form of micro-plankton or brine shrimp.

Approximate Purchase Size: Small: 2" to 3"; Medium: 3" to 5"; Large: 5" to 7"; Aquacultured: 1" - 2"


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks Leti,

I'm gonna see Dave tomorrow and ask I think it's a mushroom.



Letigrama said:


> Hi Paul! I love the acrylic holders for the LEDs. how do you like them? mine apparently are arriving this Monday.
> 
> So, i dont understand, Dave gave you a HAMMER?? did he tell you hammer's are not that easy!!! if the hammer is on the main, is time to turn the lights all the way. The hammer will need really good parameters and calcium, strontium etc. You better check the calcium and ALK levels and if calcium is low you gonna have to start to dose.... i just hate if things are starting to die on you.
> 
> Let us know if you need help. I am glad you finally got all the equipment.
> 
> overview
> The Hammer Coral, Branching is a large polyp stony (LPS) coral and often referred to as Euphyllia Hammer Coral or Anchor Coral. Its common names are derived from the appearance of its hammer-, or anchor-shaped tentacles. Its polyps are visible throughout the day and night and hide its skeletal base. It may be green, tan, or brown in color, with lime green or yellow tips on the ends of its tentacles that glow under actinic lighting. Some varieties may be branched which makes them look similar to a Torch Coral (E. glabrescens).
> It is moderately difficult to maintain, but with proper water conditions in the aquarium, it will thrive. It will require moderate lighting combined with moderate water movement within the aquarium. At night, its sweeper tentacles can extend up to six inches in the reef aquarium, stinging other species of corals and animals. Allow plenty of room between it and other neighboring corals. For continued good health, it will also require the addition of calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to the water.
> 
> It will benefit from additional food fed weekly in the form of micro-plankton or brine shrimp.
> 
> Approximate Purchase Size: Small: 2" to 3"; Medium: 3" to 5"; Large: 5" to 7"; Aquacultured: 1" - 2"


----------



## altcharacter

Paul got a leftover mushroom that was stuck on a piece of rubble from my sump. Shrooms are hard to kill and need very little light if any.


----------



## 12273

Hey Dave! How's the mushrooms you got from me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Doing great! They are front and center in the display tank. Waiting for one of them to split


----------



## PaulF757

*Lights on*

Left is with blues only(moonlight), right side is 25% only. Really cool lights, really happy with them.


----------



## KJSMSW

Lookin' good. Love the moonlighting. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

PaulF757 said:


> Left is with blues only(moonlight), right side is 25% only. Really cool lights, really happy with them.


Awesome looking!!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

Aquascape looks awesome!


----------



## altcharacter

This tank needs livestock

Come by on Wednesday and pickup the snails


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> This tank needs livestock
> 
> Come by on Wednesday and pickup the snails


Done deal, how about 7pm? Pm your address again.


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> Aquascape looks awesome!


Thanks buddy. I hope mine can look half has good as yours.


----------



## PaulF757

BeanAnimal is dialled in, it's very quite, I can only hear a little bit and it's the water flowing down the full siphon, ant ideas how to silence it? I'm sure once the cabinet doors are closed you won't hear a thing. I have allot of flow and the overflow works great, lots of skimming, I'm really happy with it. I may take some floss to try to quite the water falling into the overflow box, I'm thinking of putting a cover over it to lessen the noise.

Now the dc12000 pump is great, lots of flow, I'm only using half power right now, the issue I have is that it's loud. My Eheim 1262 is dead silent compared to this thing, on full power you can really hear it. Anyone have one? Any ideas?

Aside from that I'm really happy, now it have to figure out my ATO and how to set up the fill point, can someone offer suggestions? 

There will be a blue chromis going in tomorrow, he's gonna love having that tank to himself, the clowns are doing great.

Cheers.


----------



## wtac

Assuming the fill point is the "MAX" line when the system is running...been a long day for me 

Each sump is designed differently as well as where the siphon breaks are set. The absolute "MAX" running line is determined when the main pump is off, the water in the sump is ~1" from the top and then turn on the pump. Where the water level drops, that will be the absolute max fill line.

Depending on how one sets baffle height and skimmer depth, it is recommended that absolute water max line be higher than the "working/running" max water level...this just gives to an extra margin of safety to hole the water in the even that the main pump fails, offline for maintenance, feed mode, etc.

Are you doing the ATO through the APEX or a separate system, ie Tunze Osmolator?


----------



## coldmantis

How many inches is your drain in the sump. It shouldn't be quiet it should be dead silent.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

*Leti here's your little guy*

First fish in the tank, bluey(my 9 year old named him) has 180g all to himself.


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> Assuming the fill point is the "MAX" line when the system is running...been a long day for me
> 
> Each sump is designed differently as well as where the siphon breaks are set. The absolute "MAX" running line is determined when the main pump is off, the water in the sump is ~1" from the top and then turn on the pump. Where the water level drops, that will be the absolute max fill line.
> 
> Depending on how one sets baffle height and skimmer depth, it is recommended that absolute water max line be higher than the "working/running" max water level...this just gives to an extra margin of safety to hole the water in the even that the main pump fails, offline for maintenance, feed mode, etc.
> 
> Are you doing the ATO through the APEX or a separate system, ie Tunze Osmolator?


I still have a few inches left, so i'll figure it out this weekend. Yes i'm using the Tunze osmolator.


----------



## PaulF757

coldmantis said:


> How many inches is your drain in the sump. It shouldn't be quiet it should be dead silent.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


All my drains are 1.5". Theres still air getting in somehow and i'm thinking its because i didn't glue my pipes to the bulkheads, i was hesitant to do it since i didn't know if the heights were good, since it's my first time at it, but i should only have to do the main siphon, so i'll drain the overflow and try that.


----------



## Letigrama

PaulF757 said:


> First fish in the tank, bluey(my 9 year old named him) has 180g all to himself.


Fantastic he must be so happy! I have a feeling the noise from the pump have to do with your water levels like the are saying. Looking awesome!


----------



## wtac

PaulF757 said:


> All my drains are 1.5". Theres still air getting in somehow and i'm thinking its because i didn't glue my pipes to the bulkheads, i was hesitant to do it since i didn't know if the heights were good, since it's my first time at it, but i should only have to do the main siphon, so i'll drain the overflow and try that.


Use silicone. It will seal nicely and removable.


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> Use silicone. It will seal nicely and removable.


I was actually going that route for that very reason.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> All my drains are 1.5". Theres still air getting in somehow and i'm thinking its because i didn't glue my pipes to the bulkheads, i was hesitant to do it since i didn't know if the heights were good, since it's my first time at it, but i should only have to do the main siphon, so i'll drain the overflow and try that.


The drain is about and 1" below water line.


----------



## PaulF757

*DC 12000 Pump*

Here's my tank, what do you guys think of the noise?
The water trickle you hear is my main siphon, its not dead silent because i need to silicone the pipes in the overflow to the bulkhead, theres still a little air in it hence the noise.

I think this pump is way too loud. I tried to place a rubber pad under the pad to see if it was vibration, tried to put more water in the sump, its at its maximum level and still loud.

what you think:


----------



## PaulF757

*Heaters*

I was having difficulties keeps the temp in the tank at 78F after i moved the heaters from the DT to the sump. My heaters are both 150W Cobalt Aquatics Neo Therms. I had both in the skimmer section and the temp kept dropping, and it dropped to about 76F, then i raised the set temp and it did go up but very gradually, so i moved one into the Fuge section where the flow is very slow and set the temp to 82F and now the DT temp is slowly going up, its at 77.8F now.

My concern is when i put some live rock and chaeto in the Fuge can i keep the temp at 82F?

I do have a larger heater (Eheim i think) but would prefer not to use it.


----------



## altcharacter

Temp from the pumps and lights will raise your DT temp higher so just watch out


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Temp from the pumps and lights will raise your DT temp higher so just watch out


I was hoping that would happen in this situation, it's also a little early to tell but i'm sure once i put in the wood panelling along the top of the tank and doors in the sump it should stay warmer also.

Thanks.


----------



## KJSMSW

Evaporation is probably the biggest issue in having heat escape.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

In a saltwater tank you will get temp swings and as long as they are lower than higher you will be fine. My tank goes down to 76 at night and I have the temp set for 78 during the day


----------



## PaulF757

*Clowns in QT tank*


----------



## KJSMSW

Nice clowns!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

KJSMSW said:


> Nice clowns!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, they are living the life right now. The larger one keeps spitting his food out, not sure if he's eating enough, the little one is a machine. I feed them flakes with garlic and mini shrimp pellets which is what they were being fed at the LFS.


----------



## KJSMSW

Sometimes they will spit food. Most fish are like this regardless of species. This is sometimes a method of breaking off smaller pieces of the food and ingesting it. 

My clown usually goes nuts for food, but occasionally he will spit the food.

If he is hungry, he will eat. I wouldn't worry about it!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273

I was having major heat issues in my Red Sea max 130 until i figured out I get all my heat from lights and pumps ha ha ha. I have a heater than never turns on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

*A few pics*

Clowns are in the DT along with some corals courtesy of Dave. Big thank you.


----------



## PaulF757

Dave this is the one I was referring to


----------



## PaulF757

My new view in the basement, can't wait to box and panel it.


----------



## PaulF757

Dave, theses have opened up nicely. They are beautiful under the blues especially the zoas. What u think?


----------



## altcharacter

Good to see they are happy. As for the one you were worried about, don't worry. I'm pretty sure it was a leather and it will take time to open up.

I'll see if I can swing by this week


----------



## Letigrama

looking good Paul. I got my lights on and Mark built me a temporary base while the final canopy is in process. I cant be happier with the lights. I am wondering how are you doing with only the 2 panels for 180g as I have 110 and whith two panels is good but still have dark spots, I think I will one a PAR lightbulb in the middle of the tank... how is your coverage?
The clowns look so tiny in that huge tank!


----------



## PaulF757

Letigrama said:


> looking good Paul. I got my lights on and Mark built me a temporary base while the final canopy is in process. I cant be happier with the lights. I am wondering how are you doing with only the 2 panels for 180g as I have 110 and whith two panels is good but still have dark spots, I think I will one a PAR lightbulb in the middle of the tank... how is your coverage?
> The clowns look so tiny in that huge tank!


Thanks. I do have a few dark spots but right now I'm not worried, will have to deal with that later but overall it's no problem, the only dark spots are because of my rock and no light will fix that.

The fish are real cute and BLUEY is happy to have his friends again, they have tons of real estate.

I'm taking votes for the next fish, I'm not doing a wrasse. Probably in four weeks or so.


----------



## sig

very nice.

you can hide pipes with 1/4" black acrylic which will have cuts corresponded with the cuts on the overflow box

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> very nice.
> 
> you can hide pipes with 1/4" black acrylic which will have cuts corresponded with the cuts on the overflow box


Thanks Greg, I've thought of that and took the time to glue a few acrylic pieces in the overflow to hold the 1/4" acrylic. Just need to go get it.

The thing I didn't think about was the glue joint that will show, but I don't really know a way of avoiding it, unless using black acrylic to actually do the overflow box.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks Greg, I've thought of that and took the time to glue a few acrylic pieces in the overflow to hold the 1/4" acrylic. Just need to go get it.
> 
> The thing I didn't think about was the glue joint that will show, but I don't really know a way of avoiding it, unless using black acrylic to actually do the overflow box.


Just for your next big tank. it is easy. Cut approximately 2" from the top of the overflow box. You should decide how long it will be based on GPH you want to get. Insert black acrilyc with cuts and put something behind to have it staying in place. No glue and you can take it apart for cleaning

in my case, the side of the tank was cut, because it is external overflow box, but principle is the same

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76962&page=2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

*Coral update*

Here's the corals two days later.


----------



## PaulF757

Forgot this one too.


----------



## altcharacter

Looking good Paul. The frag on the left in the first pic is a leather and the green one is a Monti cap

The other rock has mushrooms and some sexy zoas


----------



## PaulF757

*Zoas*

Some new Zoas courtesy of Manhtu.

Finally did my ATO container, holds 18g which should last me two weeks or so. Also installed the tunze osmolator and tested it. Next is to tidy up all the wiring.


----------



## PaulF757

*Fuge light*

Do you think this would be a good light for my fuge to grow chaetto?

http://www.dx.com/p/6w-500lm-6500k-..._medium=edm&utm_campaign=en20140520homelights


----------



## altcharacter

Yep. order two!


----------



## Mikeylikes

Nice find bro .. add one for me too


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Nice find bro .. add one for me too


Ok anyone else? I'm ordering them tomorrow.


----------



## sig

I think this is cool white which will grow also unwanted stuff. I could be wrong, but I hate 6500K anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Macro algae needs this spectrum to grow so it is a good idea. Macros don't grow as well under actinics


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Macro algae needs this spectrum to grow so it is a good idea. Macros don't grow as well under actinics


correct, but looks like this light is *cool white* and *warm white *6500 is much better. Cool growing perfectly hair and bubble algae. AI LED is a good example, when using excessive cool whites

Long time ago when I had useless idea to grow chaeto, I got 6500L 13W from lowes.

Now I spend $5 on GFO per month and save on the lights for the useless chaeto.

Everybody says chaeto is good in reducing nitrates, but I never seen any data posted to support this claim. You need to maintain it also. JMO

For sure cheto could be good idea as safe place for organisms, but to affect chemistry of the tank effectively you need 300G with cheato, for your 100G tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## smcx

Cheato is a great place to house lots of beneficial fauna, including but not limites to copepods.


----------



## smcx

http://www.simplyled.co.uk/colour-temperature-explained


----------



## coldmantis

I used this to grow my cheato it was OK
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/professional-led-10w-floodlight-a64kn
I have changed it to a regular 13w cfl 6500k which grew the cheoto a lot better

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

coldmantis said:


> I used this to grow my cheato it was OK
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/professional-led-10w-floodlight-a64kn
> I have changed it to a regular 13w cfl 6500k which grew the cheoto a lot better
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I found this light on ebay last week. Dave and Mike what u think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121334978054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mikeylikes

the light will work but a little high on the lumen scale as Sig noted earlier.

i personally prefer and want to go with 5300K.


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> the light will work but a little high on the lumen scale as Sig noted earlier.
> 
> i personally prefer and want to go with 5300K.


Is this better?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_179497-75774-LPAR205KLEDG5_0__


----------



## PaulF757

I'm working on adding a cuc this weekend. I would like to start the quarantine on my next fish, what are some recommendations?

I'm leaning towards a pair of Picasso clowns or a school of chromis(4).


----------



## lloydj

Your tank looks really good so far. All that hard work is starting to pay off. Congrats


----------



## PaulF757

lloydj said:


> Your tank looks really good so far. All that hard work is starting to pay off. Congrats


Thank you sir, I'm trying, but it's all thanks to the great folks on this forum.


----------



## PaulF757

*Few questions*

On the first pic, that green stuff growing on the rock is it chaeto?
Second pic, the dark die off in the sand, should I leave it and let the live sand mature and take care of itself or should I buy a crew to clean it up?

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

Second pic. Why can't I upload multiple pics? Is it an iPad thing?


----------



## fesso clown

pic 1 - some kind of macro pube, looks like Chaetomorpha. 
Pic 2 - diatom algae - totally normal and good to see. Get some snails! 

Looking good Paul, exciting times indeed!


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> pic 1 - some kind of macro pube, looks like Chaetomorpha.
> Pic 2 - diatom algae - totally normal and good to see. Get some snails!
> 
> Looking good Paul, exciting times indeed!


Thank buddy, cuc will be in this weekend. Should I do my first water change soon? Add skimmer and GFO?

Rock will be moved to the sump, there's a mushroom coral on it, how do I remove it? Maybe I should just frag it and let a new one grow with the rock in the sump.


----------



## altcharacter

Just cut the shriom off with a razor and tie it on to another rock with floss or sewing string.

Yeah do a WC and get er going. Your system should be pretty good to accept anything except for a nem


----------



## PaulF757

*New additions*

Here are a few new additions to the tank. A few corals, shrimps, conchs and snails.


----------



## PaulF757

*....*



paulf757 said:


> here are a few new additions to the tank. A few corals, shrimps, conchs and snails.


"

............


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> "
> 
> ............


More.........


----------



## PaulF757

Ok so what's the trick to adding multiple pics in one post? I upload them but only one shows up.


----------



## PaulF757

*3M Cloth*

Colin at RB swears by these for his acrylic tanks. Says they clean and polish the tank at the same time. Wondering if anyone has tried them. Pretty expensive at his shop, thinking of getting me some, anyone else want in on this deal?

Maybe three of us can spilt the bill and get a few each.http://www.amazon.com/3M-High-Perfo...1401329208&sr=8-70&keywords=3M+cleaning+cloth


----------



## Thoreffex

They are good dust rags but are a bit rough are you sure they will not scratch your acrylic? I found cloths gave my old 5g micro scratches. Nice build by the way.


----------



## PaulF757

Thoreffex said:


> They are good dust rags but are a bit rough are you sure they will not scratch your acrylic? I found cloths gave my old 5g micro scratches. Nice build by the way.


He uses them on his and he says it buffs the acrylic while cleaning. If you read the website it says no scratches, maybe you were using a different cloth.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## wtac

The fibres itself will not scratch but if you don't do an initial, gentle wipe to remove any attracted/stuck on "debris", dragging that along with speed and force will definitely scratch acrylic.


----------



## PaulF757

*Rip*

We've had our first casualty, the cleaner shrimp has been missing for two days and today i found some of his shell floating around. He had the most character out of all his mates, the chromis loved him, i guess he kept him nice and clean. He may of ran into one of my MP40s.

Rest in Peace little guy.


----------



## explor3r

He probably molded I have the feeling you will see him again


----------



## Mikeylikes

PaulF757 said:


> We've had our first casualty, the cleaner shrimp has been missing for two days and today i found some of his shell floating around. He had the most character out of all his mates, the chromis loved him, i guess he kept him nice and clean. He may of ran into one of my MP40s.
> 
> Rest in Peace little guy.


Sad to hear that. How did he get into the MP40's ? Isnt there a grill on there preventing him from getting in ??


----------



## altcharacter

What Alex said.

When they molt they usually go into hiding due to their shell being very soft and they can't defend themselves. 

You'll see him in a few days. It's like the shrimps menstrual cycle...kinda.


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> What Alex said.
> 
> When they molt they usually go into hiding due to their shell being very soft and they can't defend themselves.
> 
> You'll see him in a few days. It's like the shrimps menstrual cycle...kinda.


Well, thats good to hear, lets hope thats the case, kinda of makes sense cause i saw a shell floating around with no damage, my daughter is really happy now cause that was her shrimp.

Thanks guys.


----------



## PaulF757

*skimmer*

So the skimmer is up and running, gotta wait a few days i guess for it to break in. Next i'll be adding GFO and looking to buy a reactor to run carbon, so if anyone is selling one or know someone that is let me know.


----------



## PaulF757

*Carbon*



PaulF757 said:


> So the skimmer is up and running, gotta wait a few days i guess for it to break in. Next i'll be adding GFO and looking to buy a reactor to run carbon, so if anyone is selling one or know someone that is let me know.


How much carbon should I start with?


----------



## kamal

I always use the bulk reef supply calculator to give me an idea 

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/reef-calculator


----------



## PaulF757

kamal said:


> I always use the bulk reef supply calculator to give me an idea
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/reef-calculator


Thanks.".".....


----------



## PaulF757

*Ato*

So last few days my sump has been overfilling causing the ATO alarm to go off. After some trouble shooting I found the issue. After the pump shuts off, water still trickles into the sump, it does not stop and it's filling faster than it evaporates. My ATO feed line is above the water line in the sump, should I submerge itin the water? Any ideas on stopping this from happening?

The pump is lower than the height of the return line, so no siphon should be occurring.

It's the Tunze Osmolator.


----------



## PaulF757

*Shrimp*



PaulF757 said:


> Well, thats good to hear, lets hope thats the case, kinda of makes sense cause i saw a shell floating around with no damage, my daughter is really happy now cause that was her shrimp.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Haven't seen him since so RIP my friend.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> So last few days my sump has been overfilling causing the ATO alarm to go off. After some trouble shooting I found the issue. After the pump shuts off, water still trickles into the sump, it does not stop and it's filling faster than it evaporates. My ATO feed line is above the water line in the sump, should I submerge itin the water? Any ideas on stopping this from happening?
> 
> The pump is lower than the height of the return line, so no siphon should be occurring.
> 
> It's the Tunze Osmolator.


Just figured it out. The water line in the top off tank is higher than the sump so it siphons, I've already come up with a solution.


----------



## KJSMSW

Paul,

Good call on the water line causing issues. That should fix it.

Been a while since I got the chance to check up on this thread.

Try not to worry too much about the shrimp that disappeared. I had a cleaner shrimp for about a month or so. In that time, he molted and seemed to be happy.

He took about 1 day to molt. After his molt, he seemed fine. I found his exoskeleton and removed it from the tank.

A week later? Shrimp was gone.

He just disappeared overnight and I never saw him again. 

Sorry to hear it was your daughter's.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

*Continued*

Hi folks,

Just wanted to check in. Got a few more corals in the tank, did a 20% WC this weekend. Finally got my ph probe calibrated, and it's showing 7.8, I'll check it again tonight after the lights go out.

I had to add a centre acrylic brace as the tank was bowing in the centre. Glad I found it sooner rather than later. I started the panelling on the tank, got a few more pieces to go. I kept changing my mind on the design but I got one that I finally like.
next I'm gonna try running GFO. See you all at the BBQ.


----------



## KJSMSW

Don't forget pictures of the new coral!

Good thing you noticed the tank bowing in the center. That could have turned out badly.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

*New fish*

Hi folks,

Been sometime since I posted anything, not much has changed, today if added a yellowtail damsel, wish me luck. The chromis are def acting weird, lots of showing off going on.

I've been busy at work so haven't had time to work on the tank. GFO will be added tomorrow.


----------



## PaulF757

*ID Please*

Can you guys tell me what this is on my rock?


----------



## altcharacter

are we talking about the cheato or something else?


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> are we talking about the cheato or something else?


White stuff on the rock.


----------



## matti2uude

I'm getting that now too. I'm not sure if it's some type of sponge.


----------



## altcharacter

Sponge, congrats your tank is doing awesome!

Now come pick up your anems!!!


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Sponge, congrats your tank is doing awesome!
> 
> Now come pick up your anems!!!


Sweet, I can come by either Sunday evening or Monday.


----------



## PaulF757

*Amazon purchases*

Hi Folks,

I just subscribed to Amazon prime shipping, means i get it in two days. Paid a hefty price so i want to extend this to any of you guys.

I save allot of money on stuff i buy on there, just give me what you're looking for and i'll order it for you. I ship it to the US hotels i stay at on my overnights. Been doing this for years. Cant be huge packages.

Let me know.


----------



## verano

PaulF757 said:


> My new view in the basement, can't wait to box and panel it.


I like your rock work


----------



## PaulF757

*Coral*

Is this white mushroon stressed or just like that. Been that colour since day one and that was over two months ago. Hope it's the real colour cause I like it.


----------



## PaulF757

verano said:


> I like your rock work


Thank you. .......


----------



## altcharacter

I told ya!! It' a color morph and I want a piece of it!!!


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> I told ya!! It' a color morph and I want a piece of it!!!


Sorry, must of forgot. It's your rock so it's all yours. I'm pretty sure I saw a second.


----------



## altcharacter

I have a mushroom on my rock that has turned from orange to "oh my god" orange


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just subscribed to Amazon prime shipping, means i get it in two days. Paid a hefty price so i want to extend this to any of you guys.
> 
> I save allot of money on stuff i buy on there, just give me what you're looking for and i'll order it for you. I ship it to the US hotels i stay at on my overnights. Been doing this for years. Cant be huge packages.
> 
> Let me know.


Man!!! Now I find your post!! I just had to order a new power supply from amazon. Cost me an extra 50.00 to get it to Canada. Would gladly have tossed something your way to avoid the ridiculous shipping charges.

How long does this offer extend for? I feel a shopping spree coming on.........


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> I have a mushroom on my rock that has turned from orange to "oh my god" orange


Shouldn't you get that looked at?.....


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Man!!! Now I find your post!! I just had to order a new power supply from amazon. Cost me an extra 50.00 to get it to Canada. Would gladly have tossed something your way to avoid the ridiculous shipping charges.
> 
> How long does this offer extend for? I feel a shopping spree coming on.........


Can u cancel the order or change the address? The offer stands for another 10 months. Maybe I'll swap for frags .


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Shouldn't you get that looked at?.....


I second that.


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> Can u cancel the order or change the address? The offer stands for another 10 months. Maybe I'll swap for frags .


Probably not. I ordered Wednesday and it was one of those "ships next day" type of third party amazon dealers.

Why 10 months? Planning on not travelling after that?


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> Probably not. I ordered Wednesday and it was one of those "ships next day" type of third party amazon dealers.
> 
> Why 10 months? Planning on not travelling after that?


The prime shipping expires in 10 months but I can renew after that.


----------



## PaulF757

*Amazon*

All arrived today. Great deals on reef roids and coral frenzy.


----------



## Flameangel

*Amazon Prime Membership Trial*



Crayon said:


> Probably not. I ordered Wednesday and it was one of those "ships next day" type of third party amazon dealers.
> 
> Why 10 months? Planning on not travelling after that?


You can become Amazon Prime Member for a 1 month trial....order whatever you want shipping for FREE cancel after a month or continue for $79.00 a year.


----------



## PaulF757

Flameangel said:


> You can become Amazon Prime Member for a 1 month trial....order whatever you want shipping for FREE cancel after a month or continue for $79.00 a year.


That's what I do but guess who forgot to cancel. But I was planning on ordering a bunch of stuff so it's all good. I've already saved what I paid for the membership.


----------



## PaulF757

*He's back from the dead*

Like most of you told me, but the cleaner shrimp finally came out of hiding. Saw him today, he's still a little shy but glad he's alive.

Good timing cause I was about to buy another tomorrow.


----------



## altcharacter

You have a large enough tank to hold two of the easily. Although you might want to look into different types of shrimp if you want some diversity in the tank.


----------



## fesso clown

time for a full tank shot I think...


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> You have a large enough tank to hold two of the easily. Although you might want to look into different types of shrimp if you want some diversity in the tank.


I also have a blood shrimp in there.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Awesome to hear Paul! I just picked up 2 myself the other day.


----------



## wtac

IME in larger systems, blood shrimp hide more so than not until you feed the tank. Even with a dozen, one rarely sees them.

Cleaners are out and about more often.

Once in awhile, there are red prawn like shrimp in the LFS...grab those...they are very active.


----------



## PaulF757

Ok, so i go down to the tank a few minutes ago and see a shrimp skeleton floating around. Looks like he's morphed again, and hidden in one of the rocks. I thought these cleaner shrimp were suppose to be out and about? Is there a chance his stuck in there? Hard to see the skeleton in the pic but it's there. I need a better camera.


----------



## PaulF757

*Aquarium update video*

This is the latest video on the tank. Still need to finish the cabinets. Sorry of quality but its with my iPhone camera.





I have a better video that I'll post soon. Is it possible to take good pics with the iPhone under the moon lights?


----------



## wtac

Cleaners will still hide but not to the same extent as bloods. If it papery and translucent, it's a molt. It takes a few hours for the shell to harden. Until then, it will definitely hide as that is when they are at their most vulnerable state.

If it looks like there is white chunks within the shell, unfortunately it's a goner.

I can't tell by the pic but fingers crossed it's a molt


----------



## PaulF757

wtac said:


> Cleaners will still hide but not to the same extent as bloods. If it papery and translucent, it's a molt. It takes a few hours for the shell to harden. Until then, it will definitely hide as that is when they are at their most vulnerable state.
> 
> If it looks like there is white chunks within the shell, unfortunately it's a goner.
> 
> I can't tell by the pic but fingers crossed it's a molt


It's a molt, but I haven't seen him in a month or so. He was very active and not shy at all when I got him. Hopefully he will make an appearance.


----------



## PaulF757

I'm assuming the damsel dug himself a home. Noticed this after I added him


----------



## wtac

Get a few more and they will be more active on the rock work.


----------



## PaulF757

I want to give a big thank you to Dave for taking care of my rock anemones and the free frag, what more can I say about him, your the man. Also a thank you to my buddy Mike for picking up the gold torch.

Pics soon to follow.


----------



## PaulF757

*Tank*

So had a few hours today after my flight to get some work done on the tank. The column is complete, the counter is done also, I'll be adding a piece of flat trim under the counter top so it will look like its 1.5" thick instead of 3/4"


----------



## Bullet

Looks good !


----------



## Mikeylikes

Looking great Paul  !

Can't wait to see it all painted and completed for good.


----------



## Zvonmonet

very nice set up, tagging along


----------



## PaulF757

Thanks guys, got my fence finally finished, now I can concentrate on finishing the tank.


----------



## PaulF757

*New fish added*

New cardinals in the tank


----------



## PaulF757

*Help with coral*

I got this goniopora in a trade, was told in advance that it was not doing well, I haven't been able to get it to branch at all, my other one is doing great, any suggestions? Feed it reef roids and reef frenzy today.


----------



## PaulF757

Went by RB to see how my order of fish were doing and my watanabei angel and yellow watchmen goby did not make it. Sad say, oh well, hopefully I'll have better luck with my tangs.


----------



## PaulF757

*Spotbreast Angel is in the tank.*

The chromis are giving the angel a rough time. She's moved from their caves but they still come around and show her who's boss, they did nothing to the cardinals, maybe it's because she's larger. Hopefully they'll make up soon.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> I got this goniopora in a trade, was told in advance that it was not doing well, I haven't been able to get it to branch at all, my other one is doing great, any suggestions? Feed it reef roids and reef frenzy today.


Why are my photos always sideways?.....


----------



## PaulF757

*Hanna checkers*

Does anyone have them? Thoughts? I know most have the phosphate ones, but what about alk and cal? Just wondering if they are cost effective?


----------



## sig

Had one and trow away. Headache to use it and expensive. Saliferst are my preference

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

-
Hanna for alk, for sure. Salifert for MG, CA and Potassium. Hanna 736 for PO4. It can be a pain 
to use, but the others aren't very accurate. Used to use Salifert for NO3, but switched to ELOS
and like it better.
-


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> The chromis are giving the angel a rough time. She's moved from their caves but they still come around and show her who's boss, they did nothing to the cardinals, maybe it's because she's larger. Hopefully they'll make up soon.


Happy to announce that they kissed and made up. Lol.


----------



## PaulF757

*Kalk*

Now that I have a few SPS corals in the tank I'm wondering if and when I should start dosing it? I've been reading up on kalkwasser as the easiest and most cost effective way of doing it. My plan would be to add it to my ATO system.

I guess I should test for cal and alk and determine when my levels get consumed. I'm going to order some salifert test kits this week. My ph swings from 7.8-8.0 daily, so I would like to keep that more constant. Maybe water changes will keep the levels where I need them for now.

Also, I have a puratek vertex RO/DI system, I've only mixed around 500g or so of water so far, the digital probe still reads 0PPM, do you wait until that starts to register something before changing the filters?

Thanks.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Now that I have a few SPS corals in the tank I'm wondering if and when I should start dosing it? I've been reading up on kalkwasser as the easiest and most cost effective way of doing it. My plan would be to add it to my ATO system.
> 
> I guess I should test for cal and alk and determine when my levels get consumed. I'm going to order some salifert test kits this week. My ph swings from 7.8-8.0 daily, so I would like to keep that more constant. Maybe water changes will keep the levels where I need them for now.
> 
> Also, I have a puratek vertex RO/DI system, I've only mixed around 500g or so of water so far, the digital probe still reads 0PPM, do you wait until that starts to register something before changing the filters?
> 
> Thanks.


I would check the initial pressure on the gauge and when it decreases then it's signal that your membrane is already nearing it's effectiveness plus check also the PO4 on the water produced.FYI,one reason for a low pH is the presence of CO2 in your tank water so if you can find a source of outside air for your skimmer then perhaps it may help a bit.I run my air intake to the outside of the house coz my tank is in close proximity to the window ....I then drilled 1" hole at the bottom of the wall and place a half inch tubing all the way to the outside and connected a 1/2" fitting then a 3/16" OD airline tubing for the air intake of the skimmer (w/check valve,of course).


----------



## PaulF757

*Build update*

So today I managed to do the top canopy. That's two removable panels, but it's hard to line everything up, especially all the times it's gonna get moved, so I'm going to do it as one piece.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> I got this goniopora in a trade, was told in advance that it was not doing well, I haven't been able to get it to branch at all, my other one is doing great, any suggestions? Feed it reef roids and reef frenzy today.


Here a different pic of the goniopora. Isit a goner? Can I frag it at all and try to save it?


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> Here a different pic of the goniopora. Isit a goner? Can I frag it at all and try to save it?


My advice to you Paul is not to rush it,give your tank some time to mature a little bit...you know the saying"Rome wasn't built in a day".Good things happens to those who wait (Patiently).Gonioporas are a challenge to keep even for the advanced.


----------



## PaulF757

Flameangel said:


> My advice to you Paul is not to rush it,give your tank some time to mature a little bit...you know the saying"Rome wasn't built in a day".Good things happens to those who wait (Patiently).Goniaporas are a challenge to keep even for the advaced.


I will, I'm done for a bit now. That coral was given to me, I thought I would try to save it, shame to waste a beautiful coral.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> I will, I'm done for a bit now. That coral was given to me, I thought I would try to save it, shame to waste a beautiful coral.


....now you're talking.


----------



## PaulF757

So it's been pretty quite on the tank front. Just been letting the tank do it's thing. A few days ago I did a 20% WC, today I noticed the water a little cloudy, it was before the WC but I just thought it was the dirty walls. I'm running carbon, but its marine land brand, just changed it the other day, running one cup right now. Someone told me that brand is junk so I'm thinking of switching.

BRS or Kent? Who's using what and thoughts?

Thx.


----------



## Bullet

I'm using Marineland "Premium" carbon 
Not sure if there are different grades 
The Premium has Minimal dust and is not dirty at all 
I find that a little goes a long way 
I like it - I thought that it was rated pretty highly ? 
Works for me - crystal clear water


----------



## Mikeylikes

If got BRS carbon coming in next week when I pick it up if you want to try it out big guy.


----------



## Thoreffex

Rox carbon has been good for me, it's pretty aggressive carbon though so you don't need much.


----------



## PaulF757

Lowered the lights intensity by 25% and it cleared right up. Looking good again. Have a little algae and diatom bloom from all the sunlight coming through the double doors entrance. Hopefully that will clear up soon.


----------



## PaulF757

One of the tree cardinals has been ousted from the group, hangs out in the corner of the tank, should I leave him alone or find him new mates?


----------



## PaulF757

*Wxm votech control*

Hi, just got my wxm module installed. Anyone on here that can coach me on how to run my mp40s with it?

Thanks.


----------



## PaulF757

*Need advice*

So I'm battling diatom bloom on my sand bed. When I came back from my vacation my sand was full of it. I did three days without light and most of it went away, now the lights are back on in much lower intensity and it's starting again.

I've started feeding less, lowered the mp40s to get more flow at the sand bed,
Lessened the length of time the lights are on.

My clean up crew consists of 10 Cerinth snails, sand sifting star, 4 Mexican turbo snails, 2 strawberry conchs and quite of few other nauss.. snails that I got from Dave.

I did a water change a week ago, should I do another? Suggestion please.

Thanks


----------



## fesso clown

I think it may just be part of the normal cycle. Your tank is what 4-5 months young? Just about every tank goes through a diatom bloom. I wouldn't worry too much unless you start to see hair algae that will indicate high nutrients. I would do at least 10%/ week water changes and vacuum out the diatoms as you do. 
Don't worry too much, they will probably die off in a few weeks provided you watch your feeding (which you are) and do regular water changes and maintenance.


----------



## Thoreffex

Are you still running carbon? Is there a linch mob of hermit crabs in the CUC? I would test your water for nitrates and phosphates.


----------



## fesso clown

also get a couple of strawberry conches. they are by far the best for keeping the sandbed clean...


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> also get a couple of strawberry conches. they are by far the best for keeping the sandbed clean...


I got two, waiting on SUM to get more.


----------



## PaulF757

Thoreffex said:


> Are you still running carbon? Is there a linch mob of hermit crabs in the CUC? I would test your water for nitrates and phosphates.


Still running carbon, marineland brand, was told its garbage. No crabs heard too many bad things about crabs.


----------



## tom g

*sand sifting stars*

I got 3 for my tank and they did great paul....


----------



## Thoreffex

I would change the carbon if you haven't recently. I would also check your water parameters. I think hermit crabs are essential in a CUC. I have like 20 of them in my CUC in my 50g tank. And it's stocked with all types of corals, inverts and a couple fish. Emerald crabs i don't like, they eat my sps.


----------



## Mikeylikes

PaulF757 said:


> Still running carbon, marineland brand, was told its garbage. No crabs heard too many bad things about crabs.


the lone hermit crab I had knocked off one of my strawberry conches and an astrea snail ! Had to give him a time out indefinitely in my refugium.


----------



## NovaRaven

PaulF757 said:


> Still running carbon, marineland brand, was told its garbage. No crabs heard too many bad things about crabs.


I have A LOT of red-legged hermit crabs in my 16g nano w/ no ill effect on my tank. I've read that they're "nicer" than the blue-legged variety. Plus I've got a mix of astrea, turbo, and nass snails roaming about.

They ALL seem to tidy up the tank nicely.

Also I'm running the TLF hydrocarbon 2 in a DIY carbon reactor that I change every 2 mths or so.


----------



## Thoreffex

Mikeylikes said:


> the lone hermit crab I had knocked off one of my strawberry conches and an astrea snail ! Had to give him a time out indefinitely in my refugium.


I did say a linch mob of hermit crabs. They do fight and kill for larger shells but if there is an abundance of empty shells in the tank they are ok. They are also great reef janitors, eating dead stuff and algae.


----------



## PaulF757

Looks like a few mushrooms let go of the rock and one made it to a rock anenome, not good for the mushroom cause he's food now. Maybe the anenome will transform into part mushroom.


----------



## PaulF757

*New addition*

Here's my new addition to my tank. Quarantine started today.

Got him a RB, Colin did an amazing job with this guy. The picture doesn't even begin to describe how nice he is.


----------



## nc208082

Very nice tang. He will love your display tank.


----------



## Mikeylikes

very nice. mine looks great in the dt


----------



## Bullet

One of my fave tangs !


----------



## PaulF757

He's going to be king of the reef when he goes in.


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> He's going to be king of the reef when he goes in.


that's right and probably will finish all other tangs (if you have any)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac

As pretty as they are, they are SOBs when adding new fish if it doesn't take a liking to them. I had a 3-4" PBT slash up a bag I was floating that had an 8" crosshatch trigger.

Not fun tearing the aquarium down to take out the PBT...LOL!


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> that's right and probably will finish all other tangs (if you have any)


He will be alone for awhile.


----------



## PaulF757

*Qt*

So we had a small power outage last night. Got home and noticed the water in my QT tank is a little cloudy. The hang on filter stopped working for some reason. It's working now, I added a small power head for water movement and did a 10% water change. I noticed the pbt is loosing a little colour but he's eating fine. Any suggestions on how to to clear the water? Should I add some carbon to the filter?

Thx


----------



## Bullet

You can't add carbon if you are medicating because it will pull out the meds

+1 on the water change

Keep the flow going and it should clear


----------



## NovaRaven

Identify the source of the cloudy water if you can and remove that source. 

For anything cloudy, I always reach for my UV sterilizer to get rid of that nastiness. Give that a shot if the cloudiness persists.


----------



## PaulF757

The water has cleared up quite a bit, the WC helped allot i think. I'm not medicating anything right now cause he looks healthy, so should i go ahead with a little carbon?



NovaRaven said:


> Identify the source of the cloudy water if you can and remove that source.
> 
> For anything cloudy, I always reach for my UV sterilizer to get rid of that nastiness. Give that a shot if the cloudiness persists.


----------



## PaulF757

*Light schedule*

So I got a few SPS pieces and I'm wondering what my lighting schedule should be?

I run the blues from 11am to 11pm with my max right now at 50% and the white from 12:30-15:30 and maxed at 35%.

I'm wanting to turn the blues on earlier like around 9am.

Thoughts? I'm using everglow LEDs only.


----------



## nc208082

I wouldnt exceed 12 hrs a day personally so if you wanted to do 9-9 that could work. Sps loves light so you could increase it 5% a week til you find the sweet spot you like. Your tank is pretty deep so you could easily increase the %'s. I also recommend adding t5's. I did to my razor and notice a huge difference.


----------



## PaulF757

nc208082 said:


> I wouldnt exceed 12 hrs a day personally so if you wanted to do 9-9 that could work. Sps loves light so you could increase it 5% a week til you find the sweet spot you like. Your tank is pretty deep so you could easily increase the %'s. I also recommend adding t5's. I did to my razor and notice a huge difference.


I'm looking at adding t5s, what kind do u use? What type of bulb? Looking at those BRS kits. I'm going to switch to 11-11, I like looking at my tank while in the basement.


----------



## nc208082

I used 2 x 24" t5's from sunlight supply with their nano tech reflector. I chose this over BRS kit because of the cleanliness of it. I added them to my razor so I didnt want wires hanging around and big ugly end caps sticking out. I attached a pic of how it looks so you can see.

SInce your using a canopy the BRS kit would be a good choice because it comes with quality ballasts.

For the t5's I used 1 KZ Fiji Pink, and 1 ATI Purple Plus. I felt these two bulbs filled in quite a bit of spectrum that the razor was missing. And it does. The entire tank is illuminated with no shadowing, and the corals are showing better colors after a 10 days of adding them.


----------



## altcharacter

Paul for your tank I would do a 48" 4 bulb and then add stunner strips to the outside of the fixture like Ian and a few other people have done. Works very well and it gives the corners of your tank some lower light spots to put other corals

And yes I got your pm!!!


----------



## fesso clown

+1 
Look up Matt Dean's peninsula build here on GTAA.


----------



## PaulF757

altcharacter said:


> Paul for your tank I would do a 48" 4 bulb and then add stunner strips to the outside of the fixture like Ian and a few other people have done. Works very well and it gives the corners of your tank some lower light spots to put other corals
> 
> And yes I got your pm!!!


Thanks for the info, but I've already got the two led installed so I kind of just wanted to add some t5 to compliment it. Looking at the BRS kits, what type of bulb does the SPS like?


----------



## 12273

From my unscientific background I would say a 6700 plant growth bulb and an actinic. The 6700 from what I understand is very good for plants and offers the close to the same as midday sun. The plus side is you can go to a hydroponics shop and get them for $10 each instead of the $30+ at LFS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

So I got the T5s with a reflector kit. Now what type of bulb? I was told to do two ATI Coral plus bulbs any other suggestions? I'll review the comments above also again. 

Now should the t5s be at the same height as the LEDs? Just asking cause if is then I'll need to build a jig of some sort to lower them.


----------



## Flexin5

coming along nicely! 

-about the PBT, i've known some to be complete a-holes, others are pretty docile. my PBT minds his business and he's in with 4 other tangs.


----------



## nc208082

Id start with the t5s about the same height of the leds. The coral plus is good. Id look at that or the purple plus.


----------



## PaulF757

So far he's been good but only time will tell, I'm thinking of putting him in the DT this weekend.



Flexin5 said:


> coming along nicely!
> 
> -about the PBT, i've known some to be complete a-holes, others are pretty docile. my PBT minds his business and he's in with 4 other tangs.


----------



## PaulF757

PBT went into the DT today. So far he's really happy. looks great and the colour improved immediately.

Wish me luck.


----------



## PaulF757

Tank is done and off to paint. Thought I would share the before look.


----------



## PaulF757

Can a moderator change my thread to PaulF757 180G Build.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Excited to see it finally finished! Its been a journey to get this far and am glad to have been part of the build with both yours and mine.

Now to get my butt in high gear and finish my skin as well


----------



## PaulF757

Can someone tell me how to add the tank parameters display to my posts ?


----------



## Marz

PaulF757 said:


> Can someone tell me how to add the tank parameters display to my posts ?


+1 ?I would like to know as well?


----------



## fesso clown

Join Aquatic log, then add the link they provide to your signature. Aquaticlog is an awesome tool and was created by a GTAA member.

http://www.aquaticlog.com/

That reminds me I have to retire my old tank and start a new tank on there...


----------



## rburns24

-
Join Aquaticlog.com. It's quite good and very inexpensive.
-


----------



## PaulF757

Thx fellas.


----------



## notclear

Open an account with Aquaticlog (aquaticlog.com (referred by me), then it is possible to do that I think.

P.S. Oops, didn't know someones have already recommended it!


----------



## PaulF757

*MP 40 programs*

Hi folks,

Finally got my WXM module for the mp40s, just wondering what your programs look like? Need to keep my SPS corals happy.


----------



## PaulF757

*Snail*

On a seperate note, I noticed a hard round disc on my sandbed, next to it was a dead turbo snail, any ideas? Is that the sign of the poor dead little guy?


----------



## 12273

If the disk is brown I've noticed that when a snail dies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

If it is a recently discovered dead snail, it's most likely the "trapdoor" of the snail.


----------



## PaulF757

My BTA has moved yet again, and now its residing near my zoas? Should i move the zoos?

Also, can you recommend some real nice corals to place along my sand? I have a few hammers, torches already.


----------



## Bullet

I'd let the BTA do what it wants for now

It's searching for its best spot and when it's comfortable, it will stick there 

If you move the Zoas, the BTA will invariably move again !


----------



## altcharacter

The bta will go where it wants regardless of what you do.

I had a bta that destroyed my tank once because it kept mocing


----------



## PaulF757

I remember you telling me that. They moved to much nicer (for me) locations, so i turned the lights back on to keep them there, so i hope. Well see how they fare in their new location. I hope my RBTA stays put cause its in a perfect location.



altcharacter said:


> The bta will go where it wants regardless of what you do.
> 
> I had a bta that destroyed my tank once because it kept mocing


----------



## notclear

One trick is to feed it daily on that location you like and most likely it is happy to stay put even the location/flow is not perfect.


----------



## Flameangel

It's only a perfect location for a certain timeframe....it will ultimately find another much more suitable location in TIME.


----------



## PaulF757

I'm finally dosing KalK. Starting off with a BRS doser 1.1ML/min rate, i'm gonna try from 23:00 to 04:00 (300 ML) to start and see how i make out. This should also help out with PH stability.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> I'm finally dosing KalK. Starting off with a BRS doser 1.1ML/min rate, i'm gonna try from 23:00 to 04:00 (300 ML) to start and see how i make out. This should also help out with PH stability.


......yup!


----------



## PaulF757

*Latest test sample*

So today i tested the tank and here's the results:

Temp 80F
Salinity 1.025
PH 8.01 
Alk 9.5 (Salifert)
Calc 425(Salifert)
Mag 1200 (Salifert)
Ammonia 0.25 (API)
NO3 5-10 (API) hard to tell the diff
NO2 0 (API)

My livestock right now is 4 chromis, 2 damsels, 2 clowns, 1 fire fish, 1 PBT and 3 cardinals

Have quite a few LPS frags and LPS.

Just started to dose 250ML a day of Kalk during the night, notice the PH still dropped a bit so i'm going up to 400ML today.

May need to do a few water changes to lower the NO3.


----------



## notclear

90F? Could it be a typo?


----------



## matti2uude

90F is very hot.


----------



## altcharacter

The tank would be dead at 90

I'm sure it's 80 since I've seen Paul's tank and everything is healthy


----------



## PaulF757

oopps its 80. I try to keep it around 79, but during the test it was 80.


----------



## PaulF757

*Tangs arrived today*

My two new tangs arrived home today. Lets hope they all can get along. Wish me luck.

Its a yellow and sailfin tang, got them from Colin at Reef Boutique, he kept them together for a few weeks, when i picked them up they actually schooled together, kinda of cool to watch.


----------



## kookie_guy

You shouldn't be reading any ammonia in there. Unless you just added a whole bunch of fish and the bacteria haven't compensated for the extra bioload yet.


----------



## Flameangel

By now your tank has an abundance of nitrifying bacteria plus considering the total volume of water where they inhabit.....so ammonia will be processed quickly to nitrite then nitrate and released as nitrogen gas.Although your ammonia should always read 0 and very,very minimal nitrite regardless of a couple of added fish.As for me I'd check for nitrate....then again it's me.


----------



## PaulF757

*Tangs UPDATE*

Thanks for the info. I gotta get me a good test kit, the API is crap.

Update on the tangs, the sail fin took a beating from the PBT but looks like they are behaving and the future looks bright for all three. Everyone once in a while the PBT shows who's boss, but at least he's not bitting them anymore. Both tangs mostly the sail fin has a few damage in the fins but they are eating and swimming just fine.


----------



## NovaRaven

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for the info. I gotta get me a good test kit, the API is crap.
> 
> Update on the tangs, the sail fin took a beating from the PBT but looks like they are behaving and the future looks bright for all three. Everyone once in a while the PBT shows who's boss, but at least he's not bitting them anymore. Both tangs mostly the sail fin has a few damage in the fins but they are eating and swimming just fine.


Ya +1 on API tests being crappy. They're terrible! I must say that I did start with those though.

For test kits I use red sea for calcium (I have the Hanna calcium checker and it sucks too - gave me readings all over the place), Salifert for mag and nitrate, and Hanna for Alk and phosphate. Thats all I test for now, some more than the others.


----------



## PaulF757

*Lights*

Are you leaving your blues on the lowest setting possible through the night or turning them off?


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for the info. I gotta get me a good test kit, the API is crap.
> 
> Update on the tangs, the sail fin took a beating from the PBT but looks like they are behaving and the future looks bright for all three. Everyone once in a while the PBT shows who's boss, but at least he's not bitting them anymore. Both tangs mostly the sail fin has a few damage in the fins but they are eating and swimming just fine.


Today I noticed both tangs with rips in the fins, so they've been caught and moved to the refugium for now. I'll set up the QT tank again and rethink the strategy.


----------



## PaulF757

*Help with Strategy*

So i need your help on how i should proceed. The Tangs are really small but they can't stay in the QT to long, i would like them to have some swimming room. A few options are to sell them, find someone to take care of them for me until they are a little larger, or remove the PBT and put these in the display tank.

Another idea, is to build them a holding tank that i can suspend in the main tank and give them refuse from the PBT.



PaulF757 said:


> Today I noticed both tangs with rips in the fins, so they've been caught and moved to the refugium for now. I'll set up the QT tank again and rethink the strategy.


----------



## Bullet

Step 1 - Remove the PBT from your DT and move him to smaller quarters 
Step 2 - move some rockwork around 
Step 3 - reintroduce the yellow and the sailfin
Step 4 - once the yellow and sailfin are established (maybe 30 days) put the PBT back in 
PBT should be your last fish in the tank IMO


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> Step 1 - Remove the PBT from your DT and move him to smaller quarters
> Step 2 - move some rockwork around
> Step 3 - reintroduce the yellow and the sailfin
> Step 4 - once the yellow and sailfin are established (maybe 30 days) put the PBT back in
> PBT should be your last fish in the tank IMO


Thanks for the info. That's the plan that most have advised. Now the pbt is at least twice the sized as the other tangs, so I may wait longer than 30 days.

Now my rock work may be an issue. Do I really need to change things around?...


----------



## Bullet

You've got a good sized tank so the rock work move may not be needed 

The reason for this suggestion is because if the PBT has established an "area" of the tank that he thinks is his own, he will be aggressive to defend it and fins may be torn again - but not always required unless he thinks the whole tank is his own 

I would not do the rock move just yet (pain in the you know) as the PBT's time in another tank may be enough to reset the hierarchy 

One more comment: if you plan to add any other fish besides the sail fin and yellow, I would leave the PBT out of the DT until the others have been added. Maybe with the exception of a purple tang. 

A lot of work but you will make it !


----------



## PaulF757

Ok, thanks for all your help, my last tang if I get another will be a purple.



Bullet said:


> You've got a good sized tank so the rock work move may not be needed
> 
> The reason for this suggestion is because if the PBT has established an "area" of the tank that he thinks is his own, he will be aggressive to defend it and fins may be torn again - but not always required unless he thinks the whole tank is his own
> 
> I would not do the rock move just yet (pain in the you know) as the PBT's time in another tank may be enough to reset the hierarchy
> 
> One more comment: if you plan to add any other fish besides the sail fin and yellow, I would leave the PBT out of the DT until the others have been added. Maybe with the exception of a purple tang.
> 
> A lot of work but you will make it !


----------



## fesso clown

As suggested I would think the best course of action would be to remove and QT the PBT and let your others get established. While the PBT is out add the rest of your stocking plans, add the PBT last. Hopefully you won't need to make a choice between it and them but if it comes down to it you may have to. You've got a really nice (looking) PBT there, shouldn't be too hard of a choice! 

As much as I want a PBT (I really really want one) the more I read the less I want. I have been reading allot lately and the conclusion I have drawn is:
PBT=Pure Bastard Tang


----------



## PaulF757

Jeff I'm gonna steal that from you. Pbt. Today i finally got around to install my T5 bulbs, two ATI Blue Plus and what a difference. Instantly my corals that inflate did so almost 50% from what I'm used to seeing them. I doing 3 hours right now, and gonna slowly ramp it up.


----------



## PaulF757

*Turbo Snail*

So i just noticed one of my turbos on its back and looks like he's ejecting something. Last time i saw that round hard shaped thing the other was dead?

Is this the sign of death? If so, thats three turbos in the last two months, are they starving? I don't have allot of algae anymore.

Thanks


----------



## kookie_guy

If you are reading ANY ammonia, that's what's killing them. You really need to get the ammonia to 0.


----------



## Tropicana

PaulF757 said:


> So i just noticed one of my turbos on its back and looks like he's ejecting something. Last time i saw that round hard shaped thing the other was dead?
> 
> Is this the sign of death? If so, thats three turbos in the last two months, are they starving? I don't have allot of algae anymore.
> 
> Thanks


Im pretty sure mexican turbos need cooler water in the low 70s no? I never had luck with them either and heard someone say that. I would get Trochus snails, they are fantastic. The round hard thing is a shield when the retract into their shell. It blocks the way in.


----------



## altcharacter

turbo snails are garbage. I've never been able to keep them alive for more than a few months.


----------



## kookie_guy

I've tried turbo snails in my tank twice. Both times they didn't make it very long. If you can see it's on it's way out, get it out of the tank and trash it. All it's doing at this point is making a mess of your water parameters.


----------



## PaulF757

*Progress*

So some progress was made today. The T5 lights are making a big difference with the corals, allot more extension and coloration. Looks like that mexican snail was ok, he's running about but like you guys said they don't last long. I got my algae problem under control for now, so no more turbos for me anyway.

The PBT has been caught, use an acrylic container i got to dose calcium with and just baited him in with some nori and LRS frenzy. It only told a minute or so to set up and within seconds of putting in the food in he was hooked. The other two tangs are in the DT, the yellow is already exploring his new reef, while the sailfin is still traumatized and hanging out in the corner the PBT confined him to.

I'll keep you all posted on the progress, i hope the 20G QT isn't too stressful on the PBT, He's a beauty and very healthy right now.


----------



## PaulF757

*High Nitrates*

HI all, Thang was nice enough to test my water since i don't trust my api kits(just ordered some saliferts). Apparently my Nitrates are really high, 50ppm to be exact. I kept adding fish accordingly, but since i was using api it obviously led me in the wrong direction. I just did a 25G water change a few days ago, and I'll keep doing them every week until i get this issue under control.

is there anything i can do in the short term to help reduce the levels? I will reduce my feedings.

Does anyone have spare live rock for my fuge?


----------



## fesso clown

Do small waterchanges (5-10%) every 2-3 days for a couple of weeks. Watch your feeding. You'll eventually catch up to an good nutrient import/export ratio.


----------



## PaulF757

I'm not sure if its related, but i can't grow pods in my fuge, i have lots of rock rumble, chaeto, but my light sucks, i'm in the process of upgrading it. The flow is really slow through there.


----------



## PaulF757

*pump i can borrow*

It looks like my skimmer is well under powered. I need a stronger pump by the looks of it and i may be able to re arrange my cabinet with a few tweaks and keep this skimmer. I would like to try it out with a stronger pump first. I need something that will pump around 1800 GPH.

If anyone has one i can borrow for a week i would appreciate it.

Thx


----------



## PaulF757

Tried a few things tonight that I'm hoping will help out. First i increased the water flow through my fugue, hopefully this will help grow chaeto, i changed the light but until my proper one gets delivered I'm sure this one is also inadequate.

The skimmer is performing a little better, i cleaned the injector and the return hose. Its producing more and finer bubbles. I'll try to keep fine tuning it and hopefully i won't have to spend hundred on a new skimmer.


----------



## Crayon

Have you tried cleaning the skimmer pump? Not sure what make you have, and I don't know if all pumps can be taken apart and cleaned but we clean our pump every 4 months or so. It really improves the bubbles we get in the skimmer


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

I would start carbon dosing to get the nitrates under control.

You can use vinegar, vodka, NO3O4-X, Bio-Pellets, Nitraguard Bio-Cubes, etc..

Just make sure you don't turn the skimmer off. Be prepared to empty the cup twice as often.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Vodka dosing? How much do you dose ?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Mikeylikes said:


> Vodka dosing? How much do you dose ?


There are tons of articles and posts on forums about this topic.

Here are just a few:

http://melevsreef.com/node/184

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-08/nftt/


----------



## kookie_guy

There is a science to vodka dosing. If you are not familiar with it please dont just grab a bottle and start giving your fish shots, lol


----------



## 12273

Especially if they're driving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

This thread is a MUST READ. 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2134105
IN my old tank I dosed vinegar, I used vinegar and not vodka only because we had vinegar in the house at the time I started and I can keep vinegar in the house without drinking it all!!! at first I did it daily by hand, then I used vinegar in my ATO along with Kalk. To carbon dose in my new tank I am going to run bio-pellets. Rather than me half ass explain read that thread.... probably THE BEST thread out there on the subject.

Here is another great article on carbon dosing. Read man... 
http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/116-vinegar-dosing-methodology-for-the-marine-aquarium


----------



## Crayon

kookie_guy said:


> There is a science to vodka dosing. If you are not familiar with it please dont just grab a bottle and start giving your fish shots, lol


----------



## PaulF757

I found this yesterday, good read. I'm going to try Red Sea NO3PO4X first, it will help bring the nitrates down and then i'm going to look into a pellet reactor.



fesso clown said:


> This thread is a MUST READ.
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2134105
> IN my old tank I dosed vinegar, I used vinegar and not vodka only because we had vinegar in the house at the time I started and I can keep vinegar in the house without drinking it all!!! at first I did it daily by hand, then I used vinegar in my ATO along with Kalk. To carbon dose in my new tank I am going to run bio-pellets. Rather than me half ass explain read that thread.... probably THE BEST thread out there on the subject.
> 
> Here is another great article on carbon dosing. Read man...
> http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/116-vinegar-dosing-methodology-for-the-marine-aquarium


----------



## Bayinaung

Beautiful setup! Saw this in person today. looking forward to all the corals getting bigger.


----------



## PaulF757

Bayinaung said:


> Beautiful setup! Saw this in person today. looking forward to all the corals getting bigger.


Thanks, it was nice meeting you.


----------



## PaulF757

*Skimmer update*

So, got the skimmer installed today. After much deliberation i ended up getting the Aquamaxx ConeS-3. So far I'm really impressed with this thing, but until its starts skimming i'll reserve my final answer..

I will say that its very quite, saves a ton of space in my sump, the quality of the materials used is solid, super easy to setup.


----------



## PaulF757

*Update*

So, woke up this morning, the skimmer cup was full of water, overflowing all over the place, don't exactly know what happened. Can get the water level in the neck down even with the valve fully open. So i noticed that if i raised it about 3" then the water level came down, no overflowing and i had control again with the valve. The only thing is, now the skimmer is under like 5" of water instead of the 8-10" the manual recommends. So i'll give it a few weeks for the skimmer to break in and see how this goes.

On a sad note, i lost two purple dragon corals and a few others that Altcharacter (DAVE) gave me to care for. Don't know what happened really, they were doing awesome, i go flying for 4 days come home and they are bleached.

The ups and downs of the hobby. The good news is the purple dragons are already in the process of being replaced (Dave one is for you buddy) and as for the others i'll have to make it up to Dave somehow.

Nitrates situation is under control, i'm under 5ppm for sure, tested today, my magnesium is still a little low, but ill be raising slowly next week with Kent M until i start doing two part.


----------



## Bullet

Skimmer "tuning" can be a little bit of a science and each one is different so a little trial and error may be in order 
Does your skimmer manufacturer offer any phone/ tech support ?


----------



## Flexin5

maybe i missed it, but is the skimmer new? or did you give it a good cleaning? 

when i moved my skimmer over from the old tank i took it apart and gave it a super cleaning so that it would be nice and fresh in the new tank. it overflowed at any level i set it too, so i had to raise it a couple of inches so it wouldn't overflow. by the next day it was broken in and i could lower it back into place.


----------



## PaulF757

so i figured out what the problem is. Its all good now.


----------



## PaulF757

*Update*

So, the skimmer is still breaking in but it's skimming really good so far. Pulling out some nasty dark stuff and I've never seen my water so clear.

The corals are bouncing back nicely. All I gotta do is re introduce to PBT to the tang.

Started adding magnesium to the tank, so hopefully I'll see some good SPS coral growth soon.


----------



## NovaRaven

Hey Paul, how is your mag level now? And hows the calcium and alk doing?


----------



## Bullet

Glad that everything is working well


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> Glad that everything is working well


Thanks buddy. I also found another green anemone, looks like one split. The two I had found each other a week ago, and today I find three.


----------



## PaulF757

So the PBT Is back in the DT tank and so far he's behaving. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bullet

I wish you the best for your PBT re-introduction Paul 

Be patient with him/her - could take a week for any rangling to cease but hopefully there is NO rangling. 

Your beautiful tank is big enough that all should be well

However... If there is any trouble, I call first dibs on your sailfin and yellow pair! 

Seriously though, good luck. You are a very thoughtful reef keeper and I wish you continued success


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> So the PBT Is back in the DT tank and so far he's behaving. Keeping my fingers crossed.


So, he's trying to put everyone in the tank in their place. As for the other tangs they are having fun pissing him off, its hilarious watching them. The yellow and sail fin are taking turns taunting him, he chases them but they just go into their hiding spots, while that happens the other goes and eats the Nori i put out. This has been happening all day. The sail fin is the smart one, and the yellow is the ballzy one for sure, he somethings just follows behind him just making fun of him. I guess thats the advantage of being smaller, you can fit into hiding holes the PBT can't.


----------



## PaulF757

*Random pics*

Nothing special, just playing with iPhone camera


----------



## altcharacter

you will never be able to take proper pictures of how that clam looks. Good pics though of some awesome corals.


----------



## fury165

Saw the clam in person and it is nice!


----------



## PaulF757

*Update on PBT*

Just wanted to let everyone know, cause i know you all are dying to find out, but the PBT and the other Tangs are now buddies.


----------



## Bullet

Oh darn !
Ahh, I mean, Great !

Happy that your patience paid off Paul !
Thanks for the update


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> Oh darn !
> Ahh, I mean, Great !
> 
> Happy that your patience paid off Paul !
> Thanks for the update


I love my fish, and they know i want them to all get along. I really think that Reef Frenzy goes along way, cause they eat better than i do.


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> Saw the clam in person and it is nice!


After being gone for a few days I lost my clam, I'm very sad.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> After being gone for a few days I lost my clam, I'm very sad.


Condolences for your loss Paul


----------



## Mikeylikes

Sorry to hear that bud !


----------



## Flameangel

Sorry to say won't be the last.


----------



## PaulF757

*Alk*

So my goniopora isn't happy theses days, usually my first indicator of something wrong in the tank. Did some testing and all looks good, just the alk is a little lower than my normal, I usually have it at 9.5-10, but yesterday it showed 8.5. I'm sure the winter temps have something to do with it, should I leave it or raise it with baking soda?


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> So my goniopora isn't happy theses days, usually my first indicator of something wrong in the tank. Did some testing and all looks good, just the alk is a little lower than my normal, I usually have it at 9.5-10, but yesterday it showed 8.5. I'm sure the winter temps have something to do with it, should I leave it or raise it with baking soda?


Do you target feed your gonipora ?
I have 2 different goni in my tank and both are doing well (growing heads) with bi-weekly turkey baster target feeding of reef roids or Two Little Fishies Goniopower - Advanced Zooplankton


----------



## PaulF757

Yes I do. 

You have your stuff at my place, that light arm. Pick up anytime


----------



## Bullet

Thanks - cool 
will pick up at same time of Coral Frenzy pickup next week !


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> So my goniopora isn't happy theses days, usually my first indicator of something wrong in the tank. Did some testing and all looks good, just the alk is a little lower than my normal, I usually have it at 9.5-10, but yesterday it showed 8.5. I'm sure the winter temps have something to do with it, should I leave it or raise it with baking soda?


The ALK in our tank dropped like a rock a couple months back, and it showed in my blastos first. Lost one colony entirely, and a few heads on others. So if nothing else changed in the tank, then yes, it may be a factor. My gonis were fine during the ALK drop, but that means nothing as each tank has it's own strengths. Definitely try and get the ALK to where it should be.
I do also find that my gonis don't like chemical warfare, so if there is a torch or other long extension flowy coral around, or if something is extending tentacles at night and getting anywhere near the goni, then that would be an issue too.
I think gonis are low men on the totem pole when it comes to touching other tentacles, meaning they will recede first, before the other coral does.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> So my goniopora isn't happy theses days, usually my first indicator of something wrong in the tank. Did some testing and all looks good, just the alk is a little lower than my normal, I usually have it at 9.5-10, but yesterday it showed 8.5. I'm sure the winter temps have something to do with it, should I leave it or raise it with baking soda?


Another factor to check is if one of your herbivore fish may be nipping at them. 
My beautiful Foxface was caught in the act of "nipping" or inspecting my pink color Goni and it receded and would not open. Funny because the fox left my other red color Goni alone? Fish don't see red color I believe...
I don't think the fox was eating the Goni, but his little pecks caused it to not fully open. Once moved to my smaller tank, it is fully open again.


----------



## Flameangel

PaulF757 said:


> So my goniopora isn't happy theses days, usually my first indicator of something wrong in the tank. Did some testing and all looks good, just the alk is a little lower than my normal, I usually have it at 9.5-10, but yesterday it showed 8.5. I'm sure the winter temps have something to do with it, should I leave it or raise it with baking soda?


I heard that Goniopora thrives at a little higher PO4 in the neighborhood of 0.05ppm-0.10ppm.PO4 lover so to speak.


----------



## PaulF757

So yesterday i noticed a bunch of bright green pebbles in the tank, could one of my corals of spawned?

Also, i have a huge snail infestation. I clean the glass and within hours its full of these little buggers, any ideas on what can be done?


----------



## altcharacter

Welcome to the world of reefing!!!

The snails are either colonistas or possibly nassarius but I would need to see them to tell.
As for the green pebbles it's more likely that they are sponges of some sort.


----------



## matti2uude

Could the green pebbles be bubble algae?


----------



## Pruss

Hi there.

I've spent the much of the last day and evening reading through your thread. Thank you for detailing your journey to reef husbandry. I'm just getting started with the research, and cobbling together what I need to build my first reef and it has been invaluable learning from your learnings...

Congratulations on a beautiful tank. I look forward to continuing to follow your progress.

-- Pat


----------



## PaulF757

Pruss said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've spent the much of the last day and evening reading through your thread. Thank you for detailing your journey to reef husbandry. I'm just getting started with the research, and cobbling together what I need to build my first reef and it has been invaluable learning from your learnings...
> 
> Congratulations on a beautiful tank. I look forward to continuing to follow your progress.
> 
> -- Pat


Thanks for the kind words, welcome to the Saltie world, you will love it. If you need advice or help with anything please don't hesitate to ask. Most of what i learned (which is little) has been from fellow reefers on this forum.

I do monthly orders from Bulk Reef Supply so if you ever need anything let me know.


----------



## PaulF757

*Pics*

I was messing around with the GoPro today and took some shots of the tank. I'll edit the video and post it soon.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Looking good!

Let's have an in-tank view


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Let's have an in-tank view


I don't think i'm going to give you your GOPro back.LOL


----------



## rburns24

-
Very cool pics. Nice perspective.
-


PaulF757 said:


> I was messing around with the GoPro today and took some shots of the tank. I'll edit the video and post it soon.


----------



## PaulF757

*Video of tank*

Here it is. I'll work on getting a better one out in a few months once the corals have grown.


----------



## fesso clown

Link's not working Captain. Tank looks great BTW!


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> Link's not working Captain. Tank looks great BTW!


New link added. Try it now.


----------



## cica

Beautifull tank. Nice work.


----------



## Pruss

Great looking tank, Paul.

I only caught your lighting rig at the beginning. It looks like you elected to go straight LED. Did I see that correctly? I'm currently researching lights for my own rig, and am weighing the pros and cons and would love to hear your thoughts.

Cheers,

-- Pat


----------



## PaulF757

Pruss said:


> Great looking tank, Paul.
> 
> I only caught your lighting rig at the beginning. It looks like you elected to go straight LED. Did I see that correctly? I'm currently researching lights for my own rig, and am weighing the pros and cons and would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -- Pat


I have led and two t5 bulbs (blue plus) to bring out the colours. Works great. Good growth.


----------



## PaulF757

*So you want an aquarium do ya*

It's been a bad week for Paul. Here's my nightmare:

I finally pick up my skins for my tank. Start installing them and it's looking awesome, the vision I had a year ago for this tank is here. I unpack my stained pieces and the veneer on the wood is peeling, oh crap, no Biggy I'll just get this re finished. Not so lucky, all my stained pieces are like that, so now Paul is gonna have to most likely redo all of them with new wood or just paint them.

What a nightmare right? No, it gets better.

Roger comes over, were chatting away, I look at my tank and notice a 6" opaque seam on one of my corners, you got it this thing is going to seperate. FML is what I'm thinking. So 100g of water drained, rock work undone, corals moved and clamps to hold it together. Oh and I have 3 days of flying to do.

The tank has been repaired, and it will be topped up today. Gonna have to put trim on the corners now because of the new welds and gusset that was added.

It beats getting home to a massive flood and dead corals. The moral of the story is, don't give up and keep a positive outlook.


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> It's been a bad week for Paul. Here's my nightmare:
> 
> I finally pick up my skins for my tank. Start installing them and it's looking awesome, the vision I had a year ago for this tank is here. I unpack my stained pieces and the veneer on the wood is peeling, oh crap, no Biggy I'll just get this re finished. Not so lucky, all my stained pieces are like that, so now Paul is gonna have to most likely redo all of them with new wood or just paint them.
> 
> What a nightmare right? No, it gets better.
> 
> Roger comes over, were chatting away, I look at my tank and notice a 6" opaque seam on one of my corners, you got it this thing is going to seperate. FML is what I'm thinking. So 100g of water drained, rock work undone, corals moved and clamps to hold it together. Oh and I have 3 days of flying to do.
> 
> The tank has been repaired, and it will be topped up today. Gonna have to put trim on the corners now because of the new welds and gusset that was added.
> 
> It beats getting home to a massive flood and dead corals. The moral of the story is, don't give up and keep a positive outlook.


Paul is one calm dude Let me tell you, I will fly anywhere with this guy as my pilot lol. I would have been freaking out but it was amazing to watch him assess the situation and form an Angle of Attack (see what I did there, huh huh? ).

Hope these set backs won't slow you down Paul because the tank is coming along amazingly.


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> Paul is one calm dude Let me tell you, I will fly anywhere with this guy as my pilot lol. I would have been freaking out but it was amazing to watch him assess the situation and form an Angle of Attack (see what I did there, huh huh? ).
> 
> I see it my friend. I like it.
> 
> Hope these set backs won't slow you down Paul because the tank is coming along amazingly.


Thanks........


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> It's been a bad week for Paul. Here's my nightmare:
> 
> I finally pick up my skins for my tank. Start installing them and it's looking awesome, the vision I had a year ago for this tank is here. I unpack my stained pieces and the veneer on the wood is peeling, oh crap, no Biggy I'll just get this re finished. Not so lucky, all my stained pieces are like that, so now Paul is gonna have to most likely redo all of them with new wood or just paint them.
> 
> What a nightmare right? No, it gets better.
> 
> Roger comes over, were chatting away, I look at my tank and notice a 6" opaque seam on one of my corners, you got it this thing is going to seperate. FML is what I'm thinking. So 100g of water drained, rock work undone, corals moved and clamps to hold it together. Oh and I have 3 days of flying to do.
> 
> The tank has been repaired, and it will be topped up today. Gonna have to put trim on the corners now because of the new welds and gusset that was added.
> 
> It beats getting home to a massive flood and dead corals. The moral of the story is, don't give up and keep a positive outlook.


The tank has been filled up again and aside from the skimmer going crazy and little fishy smell all is doing well. I don't think i'll loose any corals or fish.

The seam looks to be doing well, but only time will tell. On to the next item of business and getting these doors and panels installed.


----------



## PaulF757

*Recommend a new fish*

I'm looking to add an new friend to the aquarium, some of you have made suggestions, but with my little brain i haven't been able to keep that information especially with the BS i've been dealing with lately.

Please post your picks on here. Thanks.


----------



## Jiinx

Sorry about the bad string of luck you're having, Paul


----------



## Mikeylikes

hang in there buddy!

this hobby sure tests our patience. My battle with ICH and then noticing bubble algae is frustrating. Lost a couple of fish because of it. Not as serious as a seam breaking apart but you know what I mean.

Now you got me kinda worried about the seams on my tank as well. 

Anyway, if you need anything you know where to find me.

Mike


----------



## Bullet

Keep the faith Paul !


----------



## PaulF757

Mikeylikes said:


> hang in there buddy!
> 
> this hobby sure tests our patience. My battle with ICH and then noticing bubble algae is frustrating. Lost a couple of fish because of it. Not as serious as a seam breaking apart but you know what I mean.
> 
> Now you got me kinda worried about the seams on my tank as well.
> 
> Anyway, if you need anything you know where to find me.
> 
> Mike


Don't worry buddy, the fix was rather simple, just a pain and hassle. I was way more confident with your welds. Your tank is also a little smaller which puts less stress, it does make a huge difference the extra 20 gallons.

Stay positive my friend. For some good news now, took the stained pieces back to the stainer and were doing an antique finish, which is going to look really nice and he's doing it for free. Cant wait to have this done so i can show off my tank.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> I'm looking to add an new friend to the aquarium, some of you have made suggestions, but with my little brain i haven't been able to keep that information especially with the BS i've been dealing with lately.
> 
> Please post your picks on here. Thanks.


Jewel Damselfish


----------



## PaulF757

*Busy Saturday*

Here's a pic of the progress. My back is soar.


----------



## sig

You work fast  Probably, it is a time to make a bigger tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> You work fast  Probably, it is a time to make a bigger tank


Your too funny, I bypassed all the nano cube, and 90g, 120g debacle and went straight to the largest that would fit that space. I'm sure I'm done for now.


----------



## Bullet

muito bonita !!


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> muito bonita !!


Obrigado.......


----------



## PaulF757

*New Additions*

Went to SUM today and got myself a few bargains

4 Anthias Lyretail (African)
1 Purple Fire fish Goby
1 Golden Midas Blenny (African), he's changed colours like four times since I've got him

All in QT right now.

On a side note, i'm noticing allot of white little dots all over my rocks, better seen under the blue lights, looks like some kind of sponge. Is there a fish out there that would benefit from these sponges?


----------



## teemee

I almost had a panic attack just reading about about what would have been impending doom. Having had a tank crack, I'm glad you were able to mitigate what could have been a total and utter disaster.

The new fish you've chosen are awesome! did you get all female anthias, and are waiting for one to change, or did you get a male with a harem?
I guess I was unsuccessful in convincing you to try an angel... oh well...


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> All in QT right now.


The most important part right there


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> Obrigado.......


 Esta foto e muito bonita parabéns, e obrigado por estar desse lado 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

teemee said:


> I almost had a panic attack just reading about about what would have been impending doom. Having had a tank crack, I'm glad you were able to mitigate what could have been a total and utter disaster.
> 
> The new fish you've chosen are awesome! did you get all female anthias, and are waiting for one to change, or did you get a male with a harem?
> I guess I was unsuccessful in convincing you to try an angel... oh well...


All are female, he didn't have any males, so hopefully one will change while in QT. I will try an angel, just wanted Anthias really bad, and i also wanted to give the corals a little more time to grow, before they got picked on.


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> The most important part right there


wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> Esta foto e muito bonita parabéns, e obrigado por estar desse lado


This thread will now only be continued in Portuguese. LOL. Very impressed Sig.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> Went to SUM today and got myself a few bargains
> 
> Definitely reason enough to QT ; o


----------



## Crayon

PaulF757 said:


> Went to SUM today and got myself a few bargains
> 
> 4 Anthias Lyretail (African)
> 1 Purple Fire fish Goby
> 1 Golden Midas Blenny (African), he's changed colours like four times since I've got him
> 
> All in QT right now.
> 
> On a side note, i'm noticing allot of white little dots all over my rocks, better seen under the blue lights, looks like some kind of sponge. Is there a fish out there that would benefit from these sponges?


Yeah to the Anthias! I LOVE Anthias!
So, the little white dots, are they about 1-2mm? Might be copepods if they are tiny.


----------



## teemee

how is your bio load? could be pineapple sponge?


----------



## PaulF757

teemee said:


> how is your bio load? could be pineapple sponge?


I do have lot's of those for sure, i'm sure they are a sponge of some sort, just wondering if theres a fish i can get to eat it up.


----------



## Crayon

Supposedly dwarf angels will eat sponge, but it ain't so in my tank. I have all sorts of purchased and natural sponge that grows in the tank and no angels eat it. Actually, nothing eats it.
There are some nudibranch that eat sponge, and some were on the SUM list of fishes brought in, but they are very very specific sponge eaters and without knowing exactly which slug you buy and what sponge you have, I would say the chances of getting the right match are low.


----------



## Marz

PaulF757 said:


> This thread will now only be continued in Portuguese. LOL. Very impressed Sig.


Great! Now I have the better half involved...as if hiding the SW bills wasn't enough.


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> PaulF757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to SUM today and got myself a few bargains
> 
> Definitely reason enough to QT ; o
> 
> 
> 
> lol........
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullet

[QUOTE=PaulF757;88924

lol........


Keeping on a new theme, I think you mean; rir em voz alta


----------



## PaulF757

*Photografias*

random pics. Love my angel and she's reef safe. I gave up on the Portuguese to hard to write.


----------



## PaulF757

*mais*

more..........


----------



## Marz

What is photo 1 of the second set?


----------



## PaulF757

Marz said:


> What is photo 1 of the second set?


Those are "mile high" zoas , I named them since i can't find out what they are  the other is a rock flower anemone.


----------



## PaulF757

*Next Fish, Teemee your gonna be happy*

So in about 3 months or so to make Teemee happy I'm going to pull the trigger on an Regal angelfish, that's if i can find one. I would also love the blue spot jawfish, if i can keep it with my Midas Blenny. Shhhhh.... don't tell the wife how much these babies cost.


----------



## PaulF757

*PH levels.*

Update

The acrylic weld is holding, let's hope that's it for acrylic issues.

My ph has been slowly creeping up. It averages 8.3, the low is 8.2, but high is 8.5.

I'm trying to figure out my cyano problem. It's either my wife over feeding when I'm away or a flow issue.


----------



## PaulF757

*Hoped it wouldn't happen but it did.....ICH*

Came home after three days of flying, got some new treats for the fish and saw that the PBT and Sailfin have ICH.

Gonna have a fun time now getting all these fish caught. 16 in total

I added a bunch of snails that was it.


----------



## Marz

Holy crap Paul!!! Wth...do you think the snails could have done that?


----------



## Mikeylikes

Was just over at Paul's and yep it's ich alright. I personally think it was brought in by his Anthia's.


----------



## teemee

Mikeylikes said:


> Was just over at Paul's and yep it's ich alright. I personally think it was brought in by his Anthia's.


that sucks...
are the anthias covered in it as well?
are they new to the tank?


----------



## PaulF757

teemee said:


> that sucks...
> are the anthias covered in it as well?
> are they new to the tank?


They are. They were killing each other in the QT tank, and they were in there three weeks. I guess i should of figured another way of them keeping them in there. My bad, but the last few weeks have been super crazy and i just threw them in the MDT. Now i got a shit load of work to do.

I love this hobby.


----------



## teemee

PaulF757 said:


> They are. They were killing each other in the QT tank, and they were in there three weeks. I guess i should of figured another way of them keeping them in there. My bad, but the last few weeks have been super crazy and i just threw them in the MDT. Now i got a shit load of work to do.
> 
> I love this hobby.


oh my goodness... 
what kind of anthias are they?


----------



## fesso clown

I still haven't completely "dealt" with the outbreak that I had over xmas. I am trying to catch the last 2 fish so I can do the 72 day fallow period.

Are you going to go fallow or try to "live" with it?


----------



## sig

For all of us fish lovers. quarantine or not quarantine, we bring almost weekly new stuff to the tank
You can not dip snails and fishes, but dip at least all corals. I do not know if it will work on ich and another diceases, but we have no choice
Last time I got velvet from the corals, since no fishes were added with 6 months period.

Sorry Paul, but live moves on and now you can fulfill tank with corals during 12 weeks period

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## joel.c

Crap,

Sorry to hear Paul.

I noticed flukes over the weekend... feel your pain on trying to catch the fish.

I've had very good luck turning off all the lights, as well as keeping the room pitch black. Leave the tank this way for 15-30 mins, then either crank the aquarium lights up or take a flashlight and shine it on the fish. The fish will be confused for a few minutes, should be just enough time to get them. Have a bucket near by with tank water to quickly collect, put 'em in the bucket, reapeat.

If you miss a couple, repeat the process.

I'm down to 2 left in the tank, tricky ones... a wrasse and a sand sifting goby.


----------



## PaulF757

Half the fish are caught. The others are on to the fish trap. May have to remove rocks to catch the rest.


----------



## joel.c

Did you use the light trick to catch them?

I still haven't caught all my fish yet and really don't want to tear the tank apart. If you have any tips of catching them please share.

-Joel


----------



## PaulF757

Not yet but I'll try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

joel.c said:


> Did you use the light trick to catch them?
> 
> I still haven't caught all my fish yet and really don't want to tear the tank apart. If you have any tips of catching them please share.
> 
> -Joel


When i get some i'll let you know. I had to remove the fish trap, since they are on to me. I'm gonna give them a day without food, and then try again.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> When i get some i'll let you know. I had to remove the fish trap, since they are on to me. I'm gonna give them a day without food, and then try again.


What a pain eh?! 

Have you started medicating the fish that you've caught ?


----------



## rickcasa

I'm gonna get a lots of boos for this but I would leave your strongest fish in the tank...hopefully it's your biggest and favourite ones. Only separate your newest and most vulnerable in the QT and medicate. Fatten up the ones left in the tank and keep them happy and stress free and let them gain strength to fight off the ich.
IME, once these survivors ever get ich again, and they will, they will fight them off within a day or so. They fight off enough ich, they'll remain bullet proof for life.


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> What a pain eh?!
> 
> Have you started medicating the fish that you've caught ?


yes i have, i owe you one, but i think i dosed too little. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## PaulF757

Two more caught. I'm seriously thinking of going to Crappy Tire and getting a small hook.


----------



## Marz

PaulF757 said:


> Two more caught. I'm seriously thinking of going to Crappy Tire and getting a small hook.


Lmao!! Your room is big enough...I could bring some of my fly fishing rods and have at 'er!


----------



## teemee

why don't you try dosing medic. it's supposed to be coral and invert safe... you could have left everything in the tank!


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> yes i have, i owe you one, but i think i dosed too little. Still trying to figure it out.


Nope, you got it right &#128077; just make sure to get the test kit and check periodically especially after you do a water change..and remember Don't use Seachem PRIME when dosing copper!


----------



## PaulF757

What is this medic u speak of? I caught the tangs which were the fish that were infected, and the only other was the royal gramma, but she's seems better. I want to kill the ich from my DT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

PaulF757 said:


> I want to kill the ich from my DT.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you are doing it right. The ONLY way to do that is to go fallow for at least 72 days. PITA for sure!

Happy hunting!


----------



## tom g

*ick news*

paul that's terrible ... I think the best way and only ways is to let the tank go fallow which u are doing right now I believe .I know its tonnes of work .I do believe tho its too good to sound true that there is a miracle cure , who wants to run extra tanks do copper treatments stress fish ,loose fish . no one . I don't have any exp with the treatment above or the procedure u are doing but have done a lot of reading on reef central and that seems to be the only method talked about that works in the long run... 
anyways good luck let me know if u need anything 
cheers 
tom


----------



## teemee

PaulF757 said:


> What is this medic u speak of? I caught the tangs which were the fish that were infected, and the only other was the royal gramma, but she's seems better. I want to kill the ich from my DT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.marinedepot.com/Polyp_La...e_Medications-Polyp_Lab-PP2111-FIMEPS-vi.html


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> Then you are doing it right. The ONLY way to do that is to go fallow for at least 72 days. PITA for sure!
> 
> Happy hunting!


+1



tom g said:


> paul that's terrible ... I think the best way and only ways is to let the tank go fallow which u are doing right now I believe .I know its tonnes of work .I do believe tho its too good to sound true that there is a miracle cure , who wants to run extra tanks do copper treatments stress fish ,loose fish . no one . I don't have any exp with the treatment above or the procedure u are doing but have done a lot of reading on reef central and that seems to be the only method talked about that works in the long run...
> anyways good luck let me know if u need anything
> cheers
> tom


Agreed, if there was a miracle cure there wouldn't be lengthy discussions on fish sites about marine ICH and the makers of the cure would be very rich. Till then the only two viable solutions are TTM and copper in conjunction with a fallow period in the DT.


----------



## PaulF757

Caught a damsel, but lost an anthia today.


----------



## Mikeylikes

sorry to hear that.

you still need the cupramine ?


----------



## PaulF757

I got some from Bullet. Thx though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet

How goes the ich battle ?


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> How goes the ich battle ?


All fish are currently ICH free, but I lost four of them, 2anthias, royal gramma, firefish.

Still trying to catch a few buggers.


----------



## Bullet

Great news about the ich free fish - thanks for the update 

Keep the faith - you're more than 1/2 way there


----------



## PaulF757

*Sad News*

I regret to inform everyone on here that my PBT did not make it. He was doing great yesterday and today, he was a goner. I want thank Fury165 with the emergency medivac, but we could not save him.


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> I regret to inform everyone on here that my PBT did not make it. He was doing great yesterday and today, he was a goner. I want thank Fury165 with the emergency medivac, but we could not save him.


Aw, sorry to hear Paul


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> I regret to inform everyone on here that my PBT did not make it. He was doing great yesterday and today, he was a goner. I want thank Fury165 with the emergency medivac, but we could not save him.


Wow sorry to hear this Bud 
I'm sure that you did everything that you could


----------



## NovaRaven

Damn you ich!! *shakes fist* damn you!


----------



## Dax

PaulF757 said:


> All fish are currently ICH free


Be very careful when assuming this because as you might now know, ICH goes through a cycle where they fall off the fish. At this point it looks like the fish are fine but when the ICH comes back and the fish is not healthy enough to fight it off, the fish get progressively weaker. If you are medicating, this is the point where the ICh actually gets killed off; while it is off the fish.

Been there, done that, very painful. Just make sure to separate ALL fish and keep the DT fallow long enough (min 2 months). If you are not going to stick to this, there will always be the possibility of an outbreak for at least 8 months, which resets if you add another carrier.


----------



## Bullet

Dax said:


> Be very careful when assuming this because as you might now know, ICH goes through a cycle where they fall off the fish. At this point it looks like the fish are fine but when the ICH comes back and the fish is not healthy enough to fight it off, the fish get progressively weaker. If you are medicating, this is the point where the ICh actually gets killed off; while it is off the fish.
> 
> Been there, done that, very painful. Just make sure to separate ALL fish and keep the DT fallow long enough (min 2 months). If you are not going to stick to this, there will always be the possibility of an outbreak for at least 8 months, which resets if you add another carrier.


Nightmare !


----------



## PaulF757

I can't catch the last few fish. I'm getting sick and tired of wasting my evenings trying to catch them.


----------



## Marz

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Bullet

PaulF757 said:


> I can't catch the last few fish. I'm getting sick and tired of wasting my evenings trying to catch them.


Hey Paul what can we do to help ?
More nets ?
Traps ? 
This process must be so frustrating for you


----------



## cica

PaulF757 said:


> I can't catch the last few fish. I'm getting sick and tired of wasting my evenings trying to catch them.


Hi Paul,
Two years ago I had ich. Took out all the corals, rock from the DT to catch the fishes. After I cought them, I put back the rock and corals. In an hour I saw two antias are in the DT. They were hiding in the rocks, so they got back to the DT with the rocks. No way to catch them. 
So I cut two pcs of glass to make a divider. One was about 2.5 inches narrower then the with of my tank and tall enough to go in the sand a bit and stick out from the top of the water (lokks almost like a bufler in the sump). Put it in the tank about 8" from one end, paralell with the end glass of the tank and all the way to the end of the back glass, leaving the 2.5" opening between the front glass and the divider. The other pice is the same hight and about 4" wide (to use it after as a sliding door to close the gap). I just put this in the tank right next to the big pice at the gap, but leaving the gap open. 
So I got divided about 8" from one end of the tank (but with the gap on the FRONT side of the DT for the fish to be able to swim through). I put one rock in the divided part, so the fish can hide in when I come close to the tank. Started feedding them only in the divided area. After two days they went for the food, swam in the small part. As I aproached the tank from the front, they darted in that one rock, I had there. I slid the smaller glass and closed the 2.5" gap. So they were trapped in the small part. Took out that rock and easyly netted them.
(Then I did 2.5 month of hypo salinity. Lost 6 antias (out of 9), royal gamma, and some more.)
Maybe you can try something similar. 
Sorry for the long post, I am not very good in explaining.
Hope you understand my poor explanation, if not, pm me for my phone # and I'll try to help more.

Joe


----------



## fesso clown

PaulF757 said:


> I can't catch the last few fish. I'm getting sick and tired of wasting my evenings trying to catch them.


I am in the same boat.... terribly frustrating!


----------



## fury165

Stop feeding tank for a couple of days, then feed a tiny amount into the trap...don't forget to turn the powerheads off before so the food don't get blown out.


----------



## rickcasa

Sorry for your losses. This hobby can be ruthless at times.


----------



## Dax

PaulF757 said:


> I can't catch the last few fish. I'm getting sick and tired of wasting my evenings trying to catch them.


I feel your frustration. I spent too much time "trying" and eventually ended up taking out almost everything and I found this was actually the easiest thing to do. I wish I had done it sooner because I lost my first and favorite fish. Took me a good part of a Saturday but it was one time and 100% success. If you like your rockwork, take a picture and remove everything in a way that allows you to get back, otherwise this might be the chance to re-aquascape. Moving everything to one side with a divider is an option but if a fish gets through, you need to start over. I've taken everything out of my tank twice now (one to upsize my tank and one for the ICH problem) and surprisingly it wasn't that bad at all. My corals have grown over connecting rocks so it would be hard now, but I don't think you have that problem yet.
If you need help, you know enough people here that I don't think you'll have a problem, but I can give you a hand if you decide to bite the bullet.


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Stop feeding tank for a couple of days, then feed a tiny amount into the trap...don't forget to turn the powerheads off before so the food don't get blown out.


When I put food in a trap I actually put the food inside a small plastic ball first. Sort of like a ping pong ball (got it out of a dog toy) and this keeps the food from blowing all over the place. This way, the food creeps out really slowly and attracts the fish into the trap. I fill the ball using a syringe and then water so it doesn't act like a ballon.


----------



## PaulF757

thank you all for your suggestions. I was able to catch both anthias today. I'll keep trying.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> When I put food in a trap I actually put the food inside a small plastic ball first. Sort of like a ping pong ball (got it out of a dog toy) and this keeps the food from blowing all over the place. This way, the food creeps out really slowly and attracts the fish into the trap. I fill the ball using a syringe and then water so it doesn't act like a ballon.


Great idea!

One (?) of the traps Paul is using is mine made by JT - it has a tube built in that you drop food into and stays for the most part to the back of the trap, forcing the fish to enter all of the way. That said, IME if the powerhead is facing the trap it can blow the food out at times.


----------



## PaulF757

Long overdue update:

First the ICH: Looks like right now i beat it, but it was a brutal experience and a costly one also. I lost my PBT, Royal Grama, all four Anthias, 2 purple fire fish. I also sold most of my other fish since i hated seeing them in the QT for so long and of course at a huge loss. Lesson learned i guess, so i hope. 

A huge thank you to allot of you for your advice and help, a special thanks to Thang, Sam and Roger for helping out with various supplies. I love the fact that enough people on here were nice enough to lend out their stuff and make this hobby more affordable to us all.

Second: Cyano. This stuff grows like crazy on my sand bed and i don't know what it is. I'm not sure if it's leaching from the actual sanded or not. I run high capacity GFO, change it monthly, and i run Carbon also changed monthly. My nitrates, ammonia and phosphates are low. I measure with Salifert test kits and Hanna checker for Phospate. Now, it could be because of the fact that the tank did not have any bioload for a few weeks and now theres more fish in there so its just the tank trying to catch up. I'll keep vacuuming it out for now.

Third: MP40QD. WoW. This thing is quite, its running at 75% power and i cannot hear the damn thing. So far i love this thing, especially considering my old one was a bit noisy. 

Thats it for now. Hope to see you all at the BBQ soon.


----------



## Bullet

Thanks for the update Paul
You made it through - you are an amazing, focused reefer


----------



## PaulF757

Bullet said:


> Thanks for the update Paul
> You made it through - you are an amazing, focused reefer


Thank you sir, and Thank you for your help, could of done with without you guys


----------



## PaulF757

*Stand finally complete.*

Finally she's done, it was a long process but worth it. Good to have some time off to finish up these projects. i actually love my tank now. 
Here are the details in case anyone cares, the stand was framed using 2x4s. I wrapped the bottom of the stand with pond liner about 6" from the floor which will hold quite a bit of water, if i did my calculation correct enough for the sump and a few more gallons from the tank overflow. Hopefully i'll never have to test out those calculations.

The outer shell is all MDF, I know am i crazy well no. The white finish on the MDF is a marine grade paint, the stuff used to paint boats with and is water proof. The money that i saved using MDF i paid in the paint. The darker finish is stained maple in expresso stain with clear on it. The whole shell is made so i can dis assemble it if required by removing a few screws.

The design of the tank was done to mimic my panelled wall where my TV hangs on, and i also plan on adding a bar in the basement using the same colour theme.


----------



## jabeuy

Wow that looks amazing. Great work man!


----------



## fesso clown

not too shabby Paul. Nice work indeed!


----------



## Mikeylikes

Having been there with you since day one it's great to finally see it complete! Looks awesome buddy!


... Ahem ... Now to finish my skin 😉


----------



## Marz

Very nice! I like the contrast of the brown and white.


----------



## Bullet

Looks amazing Paul !!

Very modern !


----------



## rburns24

-
Well worth the wait. Looks great.
-


----------



## jd81

GJ. Looks very nice Paul


----------



## fury165

Looks fantastic! Glad you finally got it done


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> Looks fantastic! Glad you finally got it done


My money is on the fact that we are all coming over in a few weeks is what put a fire under his ass to finish it off....


----------



## DamFish

GREAT looking build. Congrat's on the finished product.


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> My money is on the fact that we are all coming over in a few weeks is what put a fire under his ass to finish it off....


Well that was one reason, and the fact that i had a weeks of vacation was the other. LOL


----------



## PaulF757

*New sump*

New sump installed today, very similar to the old just needed a few tweaks. The filter sock holder workes great but there's some splashing and a little water noise so I gotta make a cover for it tomorrow.

Next step is to instal the doser.


----------



## arturo

Had a chance to see this in person today. Not sure what was more impressive, the tank itself or the well thought out and constructed cabinetry! 

Excellent work again Paul!


----------



## rburns24

arturo said:


> Had a chance to see this in person today. Not sure what was more impressive, the tank itself or the well thought out and constructed cabinetry!
> 
> Excellent work again Paul!


-
It is pretty sharp, isn't it .
-


----------



## PaulF757

arturo said:


> Had a chance to see this in person today. Not sure what was more impressive, the tank itself or the well thought out and constructed cabinetry!
> 
> Excellent work again Paul!


Thanks, it was nice meeting you today. I'm sure you rebuild will be just as nice if not better.


----------



## PaulF757

The sock holder works great, made the cover for it today and no more water splashes and its allot quieter. 

Very happy with this sump.


----------



## PaulF757

Jebao Doser has been installed and calibrated. Let the dosing begin. A big thanks to March at Fragbox for ordering this for me.


----------



## Bullet

Ooooohhh, pics please !


----------



## PaulF757

Another nice sump built and sold.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruckuss

Sump is awesome Paul! 

Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## PaulF757

*Need a solution*

So, I've started dosing two part. My lines are about an inch or so above the water line in my sump. Lately I've noticed a spike in the ph, so after some investigating I've found that this happens when I feed the tank.

I have my apex feed modes set to turn off return pump. This obviously fills up my sump about an inch from the top, this is submerging my dosing lines and fluids are leaking out. Is there an easy solution to this before I go and magyver something?

My dosing pump is higher than the return lines.

Also, I'm dosing calcium in the AM, and alk in the PM small amounts 4x per day, at one hour intervals. When is it a good time to dose mag and also kalk.

I'm only doing kalk right now till I finish the bottle then stay with two part.

Thx


----------



## fury165

Sumo looks fantastic Paul


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> Sumo looks fantastic Paul


Thanks Roger, just need to gain about 200lbs and I'll be ready for competition.


----------



## Bullet

Wondered if you're catch that !!
Funny !


----------



## fury165

Lol, damn autocorrect...


----------



## PaulF757

*More Corals added*

Went by Thangs place again, i have to stop cause i can't seem to leave without buying something.

Picked up a few beauties, that will look awesome in my tank. It's finally happy again, looks like the algae is dying off and i'm winning the battle with cyano.

This means i have to frag a few of my corals and sell them to make room.

Stay tuned......


----------



## fesso clown

Happy HoHo Paul,
what's up with the tank?
Update please.


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> Happy HoHo Paul,
> what's up with the tank?
> Update please.


Hey buddy, I know it's been awhile since I've been on here, but it's been pretty crazy at work. Things are settling down now.

The tank had a few set backs, I let my levels get out of wack, suffered some corals loss but I'm rebounding nicely. I lost a few fish as well but overall it's been ok.

I'm actually thinking of going to Canada corals today to look at some fish.

Happy Holidays to everyone. &#128512;✌


----------



## PaulF757

*Got me an Angel*

So today i couldn't resist, saw a beauty of a Regal Angel, good size and the colours were really nice. Its my dream fish, lets hope the Reef Frenzy food will keep it happy so it won't pick on any of my corals. Also got me a six line wrasse and the black urchin, my rocks need some much needed TLC.

My tank is slowly recovering, i accidentally turned the Doser pump off and with my busy schedule didn't notice it. 

I just saw my Buddy MikeLikes tank and i'm jealous of his progress. Nice job Mike.

Happy New Years to everyone.


----------



## ruckuss

Where ya been? Finally got that regal, let's see some pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

ruckuss said:


> Where ya been? Finally got that regal, let's see some pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Pics to come soon. Man I love this fish. So far it's doing well, it's swimming all over the tank now, it was a bit shy at first. No one is harassing it&#128512;✌, and I haven't seen it pic on corals yet.

Wish me luck.


----------



## PaulF757

PaulF757 said:


> Pics to come soon. Man I love this fish. So far it's doing well, it's swimming all over the tank now, it was a bit shy at first. No one is harassing it&#128512;✌, and I haven't seen it pic on corals yet.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Yesterday i treated the tank mates to some Oysters and they all feasted.


----------

